# Michael Kors Deals & Steals Thread-NO Chat/Questions



## iluvmybags

Please post all of your Michael Kors Deals & Steals to this thread, including stores and auctions.
Have a coupon code to share that can be used on a MK bag, pair of shoes or some clothing? Add it here
Find a deal on a MK items?  Is it heavily marked down?  Share as many of the details here!
 **NO CHATTING OR DISCUSSIONS PLEASE**
Keep limit posts to MK related deals & steals only
Happy Shopping!


Chat about the deals you see here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/chat-about-the-deals-thread-857831.html


----------



## iluvmybags

*Saks Fifth Avenue*

*MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS
Leather Shoulder Bag*

$263.99 (originally $378)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492817474&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446377465&R=884485764622&P_name=MICHAEL+MICHAEL+KORS&bmUID=iKa8ANy


----------



## iluvmybags

*BLOOMINGDALES*

*MICHAEL Michael Kors Lilly Leather Hobo*
(Black only)
$173.60 (originally $248)

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=485185&CategoryID=18034


----------



## iluvmybags

*NORDSTROMS*

MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Gansevoort - Large' Shoulder Satchel
Chamois or Surf
$284.90 (originally $428)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3112427?origin=category&resultback=386


----------



## iluvmybags

*NORDSTROMS*

MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Gansevoort - Large' Top Zip Hobo
(Black, Chamois or Surf)
$264.90 (originally $398)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3112397?origin=related-3112397-6013723-0-1


----------



## iluvmybags

*MACYS*

*MICHAEL Michael Kors Handbag, New Layton Shoulder Bag, Large*
$222.99 (Orig. $298.00)

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=478414&CategoryID=34062


----------



## iluvmybags

*MACYS*
*
MICHAEL Michael Kors Handbag, Fulton Shoulder Bag, Large*
Sale $179.99 (Originally $268.00)

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=434527&CategoryID=34062


----------



## iluvmybags

Various MK Items up to 40% at a variety of locations
(Neimans, Zappos, Endless, etc)

http://www.designerapparel.com/michael_kors.html?sort=a


----------



## iluvmybags

*ZAPPOS.COM*

*MICHAEL Michael Kors Erin Large Shoulder Tote, Vanilla*
(only 1 left!!)

$298.50 (originally $398)

http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-erin-large-shoulder-tote-vanilla


----------



## iluvmybags

Some MK Sunnies on Ideeli today!!

http://www.ideeli.com/events/25862/latest_view#p=2


----------



## sandc

Ebags is having a 25% off sale. They usually don't include MK bags, but this time they are!

http://www.ebags.com/department/handbags


----------



## bemidjigreen

There is a lovely selection of MK bags at lastcall.com.  And additional 30% off discounted prices this weekend only.
I just p/u the MK Chain Hobo for $170 (retail $398).
There is also a free shipping code available FSLAUNCH


----------



## iluvmybags

Michael Kors Bedding on sale at Haute Look through Monday morning!

http://www.hautelook.com/event/michaelkors4014hb


----------



## iluvmybags

Saks has the Spend Some/Get Some gift card event going on right now (it ends tomorrow) and they have quite a few MbyMK bags and shoes on sale, including the Layton Large Tote, Studded Clutch and a few others

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/EndecaSearch.jsp?N=1553+4294917683&tre=salenav&bmUID=iKKpuHW


----------



## shikki

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...Michael-Kors-Python-Embossed-North-South-Tote

Python lovers...this MBMK tote is on sale for $99 on QVC for FFANY...so you can get your MK fix and help for Breast Cancer research!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

MK boutique has an in store sale going on...selected handbags from Layton and Calista collections...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

25% Friends and Family sale at Lord & Taylor...Michael by Michael Kors items are included!

Code is listed on the L&T website!


----------



## chicjean

Lord & Taylor is having their friends and family sale. That means 25% MK bags and free shipping if it's over $150!! They have Hamiltons, Astors, Fultons, and Calistas!


----------



## jxwilliams

I was at Macys one day sale yesterday (presale Friday) and they had Laytons for about 55% off plus they accepted the additional 20% off coupon for cardholders--the satchel was about $135!

They also had a blue python tote (unknown style) wayyy marked down to about $45 with the coupon!


----------



## sandc

Black Colette tote style marked down to $398 at Zappos.

http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-collette-large-shoulder-tote-black?zlfid=111


----------



## iluvmybags

IDEELI RED SALE today (Clearance -- up to 70% off!)
MICHAEL Michael Kors clothing
Also, receive $10 credit w/any purchase today only

http://www.ideeli.com/events/28098/latest_view#p=1&brand=michael%20michael%20kors


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Macy's has the Uptown Astor collection on promotion...25% off...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Nordstrom's has new markdowns on certain colors and styles in the Kenton collection...33% off MSRP...


----------



## crazybagmo

BBOS outlet
Heidi $255 in gunmetal or red
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/search!search?ssid=1002904&query=kors&sort=outlet_price_asc


----------



## iluvmybags

*ZAPPOS*

MICHAEL Michael Kors ID Chain Medium Hobo
Walnut - $298.50
Vanilla - $318.40

http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-id-chain-medium-hobo-vanilla?zlfid=111


----------



## iluvmybags

*ZAPPOS*

MICHAEL Michael Kors ID Chain Large Satchel
Walnut - $374.40
Vanilla & Black, $351.00

http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-id-chain-large-satchel-walnut-leather?zlfid=111


----------



## iluvmybags

*ZAPPOS*

MICHAEL Michael Kors Maxley Medium Shoulder Tote
Sand - $358.40

http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-maxley-medium-shoulder-tote-sand-embossed-python

MICHAEL Michael Kors Moxley Large Satchel - Embellished Python
Sand - $358.40

http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-moxley-large-satchel-embellished-python-sand?zlfid=111


----------



## iluvmybags

ZAPPOS actually has a bunch of MK bags on sale
http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-bags-on-sale~1

Some of the styles included:

Stud Wristlet - $58
Lilly Large Hobo in Vanilla & Magenta ($186) and Dark Dune ($198.40)
Moxley Large Satchel in Black & Brown ($318.40)
Fulton Medium Shoulder Bag, Vanilla - $182.40
Pasadena Large Grab Bag, Black, Dark Dune & Oasis ($302.40) and Vanilla ($283.50)
Item Tote Patent Python ($158.40) and Metallic ($148.50)
Astor Pasadena, Black ($398.40) and Vanilla ($373.50)
ID Chain N/S Tote, Black ($398.50) and Vanilla ($373.50)
Greenport Large Tote ($318.40)
Collete Python Embossed Clutch, Gunmetal ($182.50)
Kenton Large Satchel, Black & Teak ($358.40)
Collete Large Shoulder Tote, Black ($398.50)
Heidi Large Satchel, Black & Brown ($358.50)
Lilly Tote 
Calista Medium Hobo
Uptown Astor Large Shoulder Bag, Black & Brown ($302.40)


----------



## iluvmybags

*BagBorrow or Steal *has a BUNCH of MbyMK Bags available for sale!!

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/browse?ssid=865588


----------



## codegirl

Macys.com has some MK bags on sale.

25% off 
Uptown Astor shoulder totes - black, gunmetal, and nickel
Kenton grab bag
Kenton satchel
Drawstring tote
Drawstring item tote


They had the Uptown Astor shoulder tote on sale at the store but only in the orange suede. (not any other colors) I got one for 268.80 cuz in the store you get another 20% off with Macy's charge card or else with a WOW pass coupon. They also had the large Hamilton in Walnut suede for 25% off plus 20% coupon in the store. I tried but couldn't use the coupon to get the extra 20% off at Macys.com though.


----------



## muranogrl

Somebody posted on facebook that if you are an AMA member you get 10% off at the retail store.  Is this true?


----------



## MissRachelMarie

xx the Michael Kors store in Bellevue have several of his collection bags, handcrafted in Italy so it's the pricier more exclusive line, on sale for up to 40% off. I'll try and post pics here later.
xxxxx Its several styles from the Skorpios collection.
Also I have not heard that you get 10% off if you're AMA but I don't know for sure.


----------



## tatertot

Small cement Hamilton for 137 at Sak's http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...L+MICHAEL+KORS&N=1553+306418049&bmUID=iM8hg5R


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Large Hamilton in light blue (surf)  $222 at Macys. Gorgeous!!!

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=521963&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


Try adding this code:

Free Ship with $75 Women's Purchase CODE: BEGLAM


----------



## kateincali

Collection Navy Roslyn Tote from a sweet TPFer
$650
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Michael_Kors_Collection_bag___Roslyn_Tote__navy


----------



## iluvmybags

faith_ann said:


> Collection Navy Roslyn Tote from a sweet TPFer
> $650
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tphaskar/items/Michael_Kors_Collection_bag___Roslyn_Tote__navy



this one should probably be moved to the ebay/bonanza thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authentic-mk-ebay-and-bonanza-finds-631944-3.html


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Walnut suede Hamilton...$222.99 at Macy's...

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produ...oryID=46015#fn=BRAND=Michael Kors&sp=1&spc=21


----------



## sandc

Saks has a black Layton shoulder bag w/gold hw for $155.99 and free shipping with code NOVFSA.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...L+MICHAEL+KORS&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=iMn1pjp

They also have a lg gunmetal id chain tote for $348


----------



## AuntFlo

Macys is having a great sale w/ a Wow pass!  I think it's just til tomorrow. Went to two different Macys, one had nada in clearance and one had quite a number of clearance. It would be worth it to check in your neck of the woods. No Hamiltons were marked down.

I scored a black Layton shoulder for $119.  




going back tomorrow, noticed some Coach on clearance, too.


----------



## Googleme

Belks is having a 25% off sale and if you open a new charge its an addition 15% off! It end on  11/7 I think. They are doing pre-sales today.
The Hamilton is included and they have they even have the quilted and suede. Plus they have a MK clearance table. Im in NC, so Im not sure if its at all Belks, but the one at my local mall is doing it.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Free shipping on orders over $100 at www.michaelkors.com with code: SHOPMK good until 11/30/10


----------



## Luv2Shop1

MK boutiques have MICHAEL Michael Kors fall bags on sale...in store only...


----------



## LVLadyLover

crissy11 said:


> This makes me a little sick and a little sad. We don't have any of those dept. stores in Canada. I had no idea the deals were so good in the US.
> 
> The cheapest MK purse I've ever seen here is $400. The only sale ones I've ever seen at Holt Renfrew were the very very end of season ones in yucky colors that just didn't sell and had been man(woman)handled by the time they went on sale.
> 
> WWAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And buying online isn't that much better - by the time we add in duties and taxes, we may as well buy at the MK boutique.


 

Hi Crissy, I was just at the MK outlet at Vaughan Mills over the weekend! You should check it out sometime, I saw purses for as low as $99 CDN. Mind you most of them were from the MK Signature Fabric collection, which is what I really like. They did have a few all leather handbags and the prices were around the $200-349 CDN range. Good luck!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Bloomingdale's Friends & Family code is GIFT...works on Michael Kors...


----------



## jxwilliams

TONS of bags on 6pm.com at around 40% off...

http://www.6pm.com/michael-kors-womens-handbags~1


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Macy's Friends & Family pre-sale begins on Thursday...the 18th!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Purple Hamiltons--both sizes (large and satchel) on sale...$222.99 and $200.99, respectively...also, some Macy's are pre-selling starting this Thursday...get an extra 25% off!

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=527755&CategoryID=27726

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produ...27726#fn=HANDBAG_MATERIAL=Leather&sp=1&spc=42


----------



## iluvmybags

*Neiman Marcus Last Call*
*Take an additional 30% off all Handbags
TODAY ONLY!!*

Medium Tote
$228 - 30% = $159.60
(original price $378)

Black - http://www.lastcall.com/store/catal...02%26menuPath%3Dcat000000_cat000001_cat000001

Peanut - http://www.lastcall.com/store/catal...%2B4294967276%26icid%3Dhome1%2BP4E%2BHandbags

Vanilla - http://www.lastcall.com/store/catal...02%26menuPath%3Dcat000000_cat000001_cat000001


----------



## AuntFlo

Check your local outlet mall website for Black Friday sales! 

Woodbury/Premium Outlets:




> Michael Kors
> *Nov 26: Midnight to 10am*
> Nov 27 & Nov 28: daily until 11am
> 20% off your total purchase*
> _*Excludes fragrance and gift cards _


 

However, before you hit the MK outlet, my recommendation is to hit up: 



> Last Call by Neiman Marcus
> *Fri, Nov 26: Midnight to 8am: 40% off entire purchase*
> Nov 26 (8am)  Nov 28: 20% off entire purchase
> _Cannot be combined with Neiman marcus credit card savings offers or instore sales, savings offers, or coupons. Excludes Superb Saves and Fashion Dash merchandise. Other exclusions may apply. Interim markdowns may have been taken. _


 

They usually have a nice selection of MK bags, and much cheaper than the outlet.


----------



## sandc

Ebags has 20% off & free shipping until 11/24.  They have some quilted Hamiltons.

http://www.ebags.com/brand/michael-michael-kors


----------



## sandc

^^That's weird, not when I click on the link.  When I click on it, it shows 20% off. I was emailed the link from ebags, so maybe it is only for certain customers?  
Try this link.

http://www.ebags.com/department/handbags?sourceid=EMFASHION1

Or, maybe promo code EMFASHION1


----------



## pmburk

I was in Dillard's on Friday evening, and they had the MK large Hamilton N/S tote in purple marked down to $202!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=527755&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## tatertot

small cement Hamilton 137 at Sak's http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...L+MICHAEL+KORS&N=1553+306418049&bmUID=iNQ_jHJ


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Hamilton large and medium indigo bags...on sale at MK boutique 40% off...


----------



## sandc

Last Call by Neimens has a few MK bags on sale for an additional 40% off for the next couple of days.

They have a vanilla chain tote that would be $144!

http://www.lastcall.com/store/catal...94967142+4294967276+402&icid=home1+siloE+Hers


----------



## knasarae

My MK outlet just recently restocked with Astor Totes!!! I've been trying to hunt down one with silver hardware for months!!!! I couldn't decide so I got both Black and Luggage. They are 25% off and comes out to about $270.  Will post pics when I get home. 

Oh, it's the Cincinnati Premium Outlets.


----------



## AuntFlo

Item Tote Embossed Python for $158! Just saw this IRL yesterday, it's incredible for the money, so soft!


http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-item-tote-embossed-python-sand-embossed-python


Ends tonight, Python Large Drawstring Tote $199!


http://www.ebags.com/product/michae...10022739&sourceID=GOOGFEED&CAWELAID=622809303




^ just ordered


----------



## littleroo1

Michael Kors is on Rue La La today and tomorrow... _Xxxx this is not allowed. _


----------



## jade

Lots of bags on sale at the lifestyle stores.  I picked up http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod8250012&parentId=cat3003 

40%


----------



## mcheng21

Hamilton Quilted are on sale at Lord & Taylor with their friends and family discount of 25% until Tuesday, 12/14!!  I just got mine today and I love it!


----------



## iluvmybags

KORS Michael Kors Shoes on GILT today
http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/kors-michael-kor-562


----------



## codegirl

Nordstrom and Dillards have some MK bags on sale on their websites today.
I saw that Dillards had some for over 50% off and Nordstrom had some for 33% off.  And if you spend over $200 at Nordstrom you get free shipping automatically.

Happy shopping - hope everyone had a great holiday!


----------



## Googleme

MK Sunglasses $15 clearance at TJ Maxx


----------



## Ondrea

I have come back from Bicester village oxfordshire UK. For any ladies who love this make their sale is amazing some bags are down to 95.00 gbp from 300.00+ gbp if you are able to visit it would be worth your while in savings.


----------



## chicjean

I hope this is the right place to post, but I just spotted a handful of large python Hamiltons at my TJ Maxx for $180 each!! They're normally $348!


----------



## codegirl

*MICHAEL Michael Kors Handbag, Erin Shoulder Tote, Large*

Only available in black

Orig. $398.00
Was $297.99
Now $222.99

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=455764&CategoryID=27726&LinkType=


Leather 
Double handles with 7" drop; removable shoulder strap 
Magnetic snap closure 
Shiny silver hardware; MK logo circle charm; pleat detail 
Interior features zip pocket; open slip pocket; cell phone pocket; key fob 
17" W x 8" H x 7" D


----------



## jxwilliams

Macy's (in store) One Day Sale:
I checked out the bags which had been marked down 25% off, they were an additional 40% off, and with the Macy's cardholder's savings pass, you can get another 20% off on top of that.
Marked down bags included: the Collette line, the Chain ID line, drawstring item totes, and the Ines line.  LOTS of bags at my Macy's!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Oh and the Ursula bags were included as well! 

The sale is today, Saturday!!


----------



## piosavsfan

NM Last Call has some MK bags on sale:

http://www.lastcall.com/search.jhtml?Ntt=michael+kors&_requestid=8483&N=4294967276


----------



## lilac2

MK on sale @ 6pm - up to 70% off!
http://www.6pm.com/search/brand/1013/filter/gender/"womens"/sort/recentSales/desc


----------



## anne1218

codegirl said:


> *MICHAEL Michael Kors Handbag, Erin Shoulder Tote, Large*
> 
> Only available in black
> 
> Orig. $398.00
> Was $297.99
> Now $222.99
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=455764&CategoryID=27726&LinkType=
> 
> 
> Leather
> Double handles with 7" drop; removable shoulder strap
> Magnetic snap closure
> Shiny silver hardware; MK logo circle charm; pleat detail
> Interior features zip pocket; open slip pocket; cell phone pocket; key fob
> 17" W x 8" H x 7" D


 

It's now showing $177 on their website, it's unavailable online, but if you print out the page showing the price and the bag and take it to the store, they will honor it and I used my 20% coupon for it too, came out to about $150


----------



## anne1218

The Nordie at Westchester store in White Plains New York and their number is 914-946-1122. still has the Michael Kors, not MBMK red bag, super gorgeous, I think it's the scorpios is the official name...


----------



## nova_girl

One of my local TJ Maxx stores (Potomac Yard) had this watch for $119. They had 3 in gold and one in silver. This particular TJ's was a Runway store so I'm not sure if other locations have it, but it's worth a try! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D54178%26N%3D4294966834%26va%3Dt


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Macy's South Coast Plaza

Heidi Clutches on sale for $89.00
(Many colors to choose from) 

Heidi Satchel on sale for $224
(Teak color)


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Dillard deals

http://www.dillards.com/endeca/Ende...=301&N=1642044+2010407&catalogId=810&rr=false


----------



## dodobird

Ladies,

All quilted items on sale at Michael Kors boutiques...Picked up the Gunmetal Hamilton quilted and the coin purses.  The hamilton was $244 and the coin purses were $41

FYI


----------



## xIcyBluex

On Sale at Nordstrom!!

Large Bronze Quilted Hamilton
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...e/3168873?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=350

Medium E/W Bronze or Gunmetal Quilted Hamilton
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...-leather-satchel/3136878?origin=keywordsearch


----------



## Restore724

Dillards has some MICHAEL Michael Kors "Hamilton Quilt" stuff at 30% off.


----------



## xIcyBluex

Hamilton Quilted Leather Crossbody in Red Leather
Originally $148
Marked down to $98
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...g/3169562?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=250


----------



## xIcyBluex

Ursula Medium Hobo in Red
Originally: $278
Marked Down to: $184
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-ursula-medium-hobo/3137609?origin=keywordsearch


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Macys has quilted Hamiltons (large and medium), Hamilton Flaps, and a few other MK bags on sale for 40% and if you have a Star Rewards coupon that works too for another 20% off!  I'm pretty sure the sale is today only.
I got a black patent quilted flap for $104!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

Crazy for Bags said:


> Macys has quilted Hamiltons (large and medium), Hamilton Flaps, and a few other MK bags on sale for 40% and if you have a Star Rewards coupon that works too for another 20% off!  I'm pretty sure the sale is today only.
> I got a black patent quilted flap for $104!



the macys sale is tuesday and wednesday. it's an extra 30% off the red clearance sticker price for the marked down bags. plus coupon or new macys account.


----------



## classicmj

codegirl said:


> Nice score on the quilted flap!  Can you share the upc code so I can have my Macy's SA look for one for me?  TIA!!!
> 
> Also, my Macy's didn't have any quilted items left at all.  Do you know of a Macy's that has large quilted Hamiltons left?  Any color but red.



I was at the Michael Kors store @ Copley in Boston, MA and they had a bunch of quilted hamiltons in gun metal grey - EW and NS. Try to give them a call and see if they would be willing do a charge card?

Also, Nordstrom is selling the quilted Hamiltons in a bronze color...worth checking out their site if the color sounds appealing

Good Luck!!


----------



## xIcyBluex

Vanilla E/W Hamilton Satchel for $268
http://www.endless.com/MICHAEL-Mich...41747011&keywords=kors&sort=relevance-fs-rank

This is a great deal considering the price increases that they had over the last few months.  The E/W Hamilton is currently $298 in store and online everywhere else.


----------



## xIcyBluex

Quilted Red E/W Hamilton
$222.60
http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...=header_handbags&N=1000470+2010407&R=03447988

The quilted red was hard to find. If I had seen this earlier I totally would have gotten one.


----------



## codegirl

Macy's is having their Wardrobe sale starting on Feb 24th for 25% off.  This includes the markdown bags as well as the full price ones.
Some stores have started their pre-sale already.

I'm getting the Crocodile Hamilton N/S in Peanut and my mom's getting the Uptown Astor shoulder tote in Navy with gold hardware.
That navy with gold combination is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## makowskyaddict

Thanks for the heads up codegirl, regarding presale at Macy's.  I just got back from the mall and got a Vanilla Large Hamilton N/S tote and a Black Quilted Patent N/S tote. I'm very excited, I had only intended to buy the vanilla, but noticed that it was still at the old price of $298 and the black patent was marked down already to $260, so I was able to save an additional 25% on each bag!  (So I had to buy the patent too!) You might think that I like the Hamilton tote!!


----------



## cgui

Quilted Hamilton Tote in Gunmetal
$243 
link

I also found it at a MK boutique for $187 (or it could have been $178, but definitely less than $200), final sale.


----------



## xIcyBluex

This is the same bag as Crissy's beautiful yellow bag. I don't know the name of it but its on sale in Luggage and Red!

http://www.lastcall.com/store/catal...cid%3Dhome1%2BP4E%2BHandbags%26pageSize%3D120

http://www.lastcall.com/store/catal...cid%3Dhome1%2BP4E%2BHandbags%26pageSize%3D120


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Few Kors bags at www.lastcall.com  plus 30% off today.

Search the handbag section for the styles.


----------



## shopinator

Large gunmetal Hamilton at NM.com, only $243:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...l%3FNo%3D0%26N%3D4294967029%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## piosavsfan

Rue La La has some MK bags and wallets today. Unfortunately, the Hamiltons are sold out.


----------



## sandc

I think it is today only, but Macy's one day sale with addition $ off clearance makes the Hamilton quilted small flap bag $138.  It's graphite.

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=548591&CategoryID=27726#fn=sp=1&spc=53


----------



## slegg61

Holy cow! Dropped into Mavis after lunch and found 2 total steals.. My sister is the mk fan so I don't know the exact style but one is the grommet shoulder bad in gunmetal and the same in navy... More than 50 percent off


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx in Countryside, Illinois
has an Astor Satchel in Vanilla for $179.99
it looked to be in great shape too!

they also had what I think was called the Pocket Shoulder Bag in Denim (Blue) for $169.99

and lots of canvas totes (didn't check the price on these)


----------



## nova_girl

Found some MK items at TJ's that I haven't seen there before.

The first picture is a group shot, I apologize for not remembering the exact names. The items are a zip around wallet in gunmetal, a zip around quilted wallet in gunmetal, a pouch in quilted gunmetal and a Hamilton quilted cross body in gunmetal. The wallets were $59.99, I *think* the pouch was $59.99 or $69.99, and the cross body was $69.99. I would have bought the cross body but I ended up buying a Rebecca Minkoff bag instead. This was a non-Runway location.


----------



## jroger1

Wow summer 'optic' white MK NM Tonne Tote $447!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## slegg61

Some off Saks locations have the distressed MK North South tote (the plainer and taller tote w/ no outside pockets) in store now.  Today they are 30% off, tomorrow that goes away, at least in VA.  My sister bought one in FL. She paid well under 300 with tax, etc.


----------



## calicaliente

If any tPF members are military dependents or active duty you can get Hamilton large totes in black or luggage for $199 at the aafes website.


----------



## Squeaky00

^^ are they new or preown and how long this deal going to be?


----------



## lov

calicaliente said:


> If any tPF members are military dependents or active duty you can get Hamilton large totes in black or luggage for $199 at the aafes website.




Is this still going on?


----------



## lov

lov said:


> Is this still going on?




Nevermind, this doesnt apply to me.


----------



## calicaliente

Squeaky00 said:


> ^^ are they new or preown and how long this deal going to be?


 
They are new, $199 is the regular base price on aafes. I had them price match that at my local base exchange (saved myself $30!) and I snagged the last large Hamilton in luggage. My mom ordered one online and it was on back order, so you might want to act fast.


----------



## Restore724

*MICHAEL Michael Kors Hamilton Satchel Indigo 
$181*
Time left: 0h 21m 31s (Apr 07, 201119:13:43 PDT) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHAEL-Michael...992?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a64b1a188


----------



## garutay

They have michael korrs @ marshalls store and its really cheaper.i love michael korrs bag,i used to love coach but now so obsessed with michael korrs bag.


----------



## punksjunk

erin bag at saks
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...L+MICHAEL+KORS&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=iZv8jaB


----------



## Sandalwood

Hi, could you please provide me the full URL of matshalls store?


----------



## codegirl

LastCall.com has an extra 30% off the entire site today. 
Free shipping with code - LCAPRFS.
Also, at the actual physical stores is the shoe and handbag new arrival event today. 


http://www.lastcall.com/store/catal...2+4294967276+402+404&icid=homemain+siloE+Hers




Sandalwood - I don't think there is an online site for purchasing from Marshall's.  It's actual physical stores that we find the MK bags at.  HTH.


----------



## BookWriter

Found this at Saks Off Fifth clearance table this week here in Florida for $110! $348 was the original price. Anyone know the style name? I've searched Google images without luck. (Nameless or not, I think it's a good deal.) Color is more true to the close up pic than the overall pic.


----------



## hba123

Got 2 MKs at macys using F&F 25% off:

Erin large shoulder tote $398, marked to $298 plus extra 25% off=$223.xx
Webster clutch wallet in gunmetal $98, marked to $49 plus extra 25% off=$36.xx


----------



## Googleme

40% off selected Kors bags at Belks. Hamiltons included


----------



## cgui

^only the spectators. good find though!


----------



## jroger1

Bloomies has several MMK & MK 30% off including some python.


----------



## jroger1

Nordstrom just reduced several MK bags 40% off.


----------



## Restore724

Costco selling large Leather Hamilton tote for $199!!!


----------



## lov

Restore724 said:


> Costco selling large Leather Hamilton tote for $199!!!



What color?


----------



## Restore724

Restore724 said:


> Costco selling large Leather Hamilton tote for $199!!!


 
Costco 
$199.00  Hamilton Large NorthSouth Tote in Peanut/Luggage color and Cement/Grey color (includes MK box)
$    6.97  Men's brown leather bifold wallets


----------



## cgui

Restore724 said:


> Costco selling large Leather Hamilton tote for $199!!!



where in the us are you located? I didn't see any at my local Costco, I hope this isn't a regional thing..


----------



## iluvmybags

*Saks Fifth Avenue
*
Michael Kors
Hadley Darrington Large Leather Tote
$696.50 (originally $995)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418110&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446384897&R=884531190337&P_name=Michael+Kors&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=i.wgYdE


----------



## iluvmybags

*Saks Fifth Avenue*

Michael Kors
Tonne New Leather Tote
$696.50 (originally $995)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418110&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446385579&R=884531191822&P_name=Michael+Kors&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=i.whIIS


----------



## iluvmybags

Saks Fifth Avenue

Michael Kors
Skorpios Croc-Embossed East/West Tote - Black or Luggage

$556.50 (originally $795)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418110&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446384893&R=884531191051&P_name=Michael+Kors&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=i.wifFf


----------



## linhhhuynh

amazing crazy cute MK heels, sz 8.5 from my favorite pfer! start $50  BIN $99 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140550408145


----------



## Restore724

Great sales directly from MK
http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...d=cat27121&parentId=cat186&masterId=cat000000


----------



## qootex

hi, i found this mk bag on last call, with an extra 40% off.

http://www.lastcall.com/store/catal...id%3Dhomemain%2BsiloE%2BHers%26pageSize%3D120

i was also wondering what the name of this bag is called? if anyone can id, thanks!!


----------



## codegirl

Last Call by Nieman Marcus - Memorial Day Sale
Starts today online, tomorrow in stores
Extra 40% off entire purchase through May 25th
Free online shipping no minimum, with code LCMAYFS

http://www.lastcall.com/


They've got 16 Michael Kors Handbag items listed right now


----------



## megcurry

Found one of these at the TJ Maxx in Wilton, NY (near Saratoga Springs).
Retail is $548 and it was selling for $279. 
It has the nice long handles that work over the shoulder for me, and also the long shoulder strap with the chain detail.  

I thought about buying it but it was a bit big and not as distinctive as the Hamiltons for my taste.  I love the bronze color and the python texture to the leather was nice too, but somehow I wish the silver hardware had more "zing".  Guess I'm just a GHW person.  

Here's a link to a picture and description.  
http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod10440003&parentId=

Meg


----------



## Yeimi3

Saw these at the Marshall's by South Coast Plaza today around 5:30 pm


----------



## Squeaky00

i wonder how much the quilted e/w hamilton was?


----------



## Olivia O.

Today lastcall.com has 40% off one item w/the code LCJUNEFS. They have the small kors hamiltons in green and yellow. With the code it sells for appx $120. Pretty good deal. : )


----------



## paradise392

Yeimi3 said:


> Saw these at the Marshall's by South Coast Plaza today around 5:30 pm



how much were the straw mk bags?  I really want one!


----------



## Restore724

Watch markdowns
http://www.zappos.com/search/kors+watch/filter/zc1/"Watches"/sort/price/asc


----------



## Restore724

NORDSTROM ANNIVERSARY SALE on Watches start July 15, 2011
http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/anniver...size=100&size=&width=&color=&price=&brand=520


----------



## jroger1

MK tonne hobo in Hemp $357 (55% off retail $795)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## jroger1

MK Navy Tonne Drawstring $447 !!!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## hba123

Hamilton large tote in peanut embossed croc at Bloomies for $298.50.


----------



## hba123

hba123 said:


> Hamilton large tote in peanut embossed croc at Bloomies for $298.50.


Now down to $278.60.  Also have the red leather on sale for $229.60.


----------



## jade

In the MK stores, the large sloan top handle totes are 60% off: ~ $175.


----------



## madnabsmom

Just wanted to share: I just took a MK survey via an email message and they are giving free shipping for on-line orders if you take the survey... here's the code: MKSURVEY..


----------



## Restore724

MICHAEL Michael Kors Watch MK5355 $129.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250870435062&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## NaviGill

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...=cat186&index=5&cmCat=cat000000cat186cat17901


----------



## jroger1

Champagne Tonne Hobo 30% off MK online, NM will price-match.  Betcha NM pops it up online later today maybe more than 30% off though.  OK now it's showing not available after I posted the link.  
http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...=cat186&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat186cat17901


----------



## pixiejenna

I just wanted to post before i checked out on MK.com I googled for MK coupon codes, I found a few that were posted 4 years ago. I used the one for free standard shipping and it worked so it saved me $25! I was surprised that it worked because it was posted SO long ago but I always try coupon codes because the worst that happen is they don't work. The code I used was: welcome


----------



## sdkitty

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod9850002&parentId=cat3003

I saw this MK collection bag at San Diego NR yesterday for $199.  It was tagged as reconditioned.  I could see no defects. Great deal for someone.


----------



## jroger1

NM Tonne Drawstring in Ecru $447
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## TXGirlie

Bloomies has some MK bags on sale again, including some Hamiltons.


----------



## jroger1

MK website has Black Quilted Hamilton Tote w/ silver hardware $156 (free shipping WELCOME).


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ I don't see it...must be gone!


----------



## jroger1

I guess such a good price, it went fast.  Not me, I don't do black.


----------



## yussi

Michael kors

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250892142352?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_914wt_81


----------



## jroger1

MMK Luggage (is this Astor?) looks to be a slight mixup on the pictures $256.99 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...L+MICHAEL+KORS&N=1553+306418110&bmUID=ja5hzPG


----------



## islandgirl76

Michael Kors Roslyn--Price Drop from $500 to $350 BIN
http://www.ecrater.com/p/12334356/michael-kors-roslyn-tote-like?keywords=Michael+Kors+Roslyn


----------



## sugarysoul

Hi, I don't know if this is the right thread but I have a question about MK dustbags. I recently bought the MK Hamilton Bag from Amazon. The dustbag is like a silky, soft material. My sister has a MK bag but the dustbag for her bag has a rougher feel. Please tell me that it's normal, thanks!

If this post doesn't belong here, I'm sorry!


----------



## LUXE LAMBIE

sugarysoul said:


> Hi, I don't know if this is the right thread but I have a question about MK dustbags. I recently bought the MK Hamilton Bag from Amazon. The dustbag is like a silky, soft material. My sister has a MK bag but the dustbag for her bag has a rougher feel. Please tell me that it's normal, thanks!
> 
> If this post doesn't belong here, I'm sorry!



I have about 10 MK bags and they all have the 'rough' dustbag so I was a little surprised when I received my new Distressed Mocha Hamilton from Macy's and it had the new 'silky' bag too. They must have changed them for this season, so I'll say.....totally normal!


----------



## sugarysoul

LUXE LAMBIE said:


> I have about 10 MK bags and they all have the 'rough' dustbag so I was a little surprised when I received my new Distressed Mocha Hamilton from Macy's and it had the new 'silky' bag too. They must have changed them for this season, so I'll say.....totally normal!



Great, thanks!


----------



## jroger1

NM MK Gia Coffee $312
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c..._RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## clrcupcake

Saw this at Tj maxx in Warwick RI for 126 dollars!


----------



## vonvonnie

TJ Maxx also has black, gunmetal & cocoa Gansevoort totes for $229! (Raleigh, NC).  Wasn't sure it was a good deal until my Ideeli sale mail came yesterday listing them at $449 on sale.


----------



## jroger1

NM Lg Peanut Hamilton $278

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...029%26icid%3Dsrc_Sale%2BSilo%2BUpdated%2BPage


----------



## tannedsilk

jroger1 said:


> NM Lg Peanut Hamilton $278
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...029%26icid%3Dsrc_Sale%2BSilo%2BUpdated%2BPage



Macys have this also @25% off, this weekend they have a wow pass for an additonal 15% - $254 before tax.


----------



## Yeimi3

Cocoa Hamilton @ TJ Maxx in Long Beach, CA off Bellflower Blvd. $179.99, retail = $348.  Can post pics when I get home.


----------



## anne1218

Yeimi3 said:


> Cocoa Hamilton @ TJ Maxx in Long Beach, CA off Bellflower Blvd. $179.99, retail = $348.  Can post pics when I get home.



I called they said they can't find it nits probably gone


----------



## pixiejenna

At Off Saks 5th avenue  in Schaumburg IL they had 1 black patent leather small Hamilton lock bag for $199.99


----------



## QnBee9

Michael Kors Cardigan, Short Sleeve Belted Feature Medium

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...798?pt=US_CSA_WC_Sweaters&hash=item19c9bfe4ee


----------



## erst96405

Thanks for all these deals guys I loveeee me some Michael Kors


----------



## missaudrie

Hamilton Small Flap in Vanilla w/GH - 50% off!
http://www.dillards.com/product/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Hamilton-Shoulder-Bag_301_-1_301_502769976


----------



## Yeimi3

Black Patent Hamilton @ Marshalls in Bixby Knolls (Long Beach, CA).  Similar to the one below but I believe it was larger than this and I think for the same price.  Just saw it a few minutes ago...




pixiejenna said:


> At Off Saks 5th avenue  in Schaumburg IL they had 1 black patent leather small Hamilton lock bag for $199.99


----------



## Cait

Brown camoflauge Grayson satchels at Winners, $199.99+tax.


----------



## 05_sincere

Nordstrom Hamilton in Teak w/GH $232.90

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...66850?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1240

 Michael Kors Website MICHAEL Michael Kors Large Hamilton Grommet Tote, Black $314.00
http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...Cat=cat000000cat186cat17901&isEditorial=false


----------



## HauteMama

The Marshall's store on the East side of Madison, WI, has lots of outlet Hamilton bags; one large, grey, croc-print regular Hamilton (at $199.00, MSRP $398); and a number of siggy bags (totes, although I don't know the style name). I don't know if other TJ Maxx or Marshall's stores have them, but I do know that the West side of Madison usually has a better selection than the East side when new merchandise comes in. Perhaps other Marshall's stores in other cities either have or will be receiving these bags; it's worth a look if you are interested!


----------



## thetoothsleuth

Surprised to be able to purchase a medium hamilton in teak with gold hardware for half off! Check your nearest Dillards. There are some other MK bags going for 65% off too but I didn't pay much attn.


----------



## 05_sincere

thetoothsleuth said:
			
		

> Surprised to be able to purchase a medium hamilton in teak with gold hardware for half off! Check your nearest Dillards. There are some other MK bags going for 65% off too but I didn't pay much attn.



What store did you purchase your bag from?


----------



## KimmyAnne

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...yID=58063#fn=sp=1&spc=133&ruleId=52&slotId=24

MK E/W Logo Tote (with sequins) $69.99



http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...yID=58063#fn=sp=1&spc=133&ruleId=52&slotId=24

MK E/W Logo Tote (Jacquard Fabric with sequins) $79.99



http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...LinkType=#fn=sp=2&spc=133&ruleId=52&slotId=68

Margo Flap Shoulder bag $200.99


I saw a few other wallets/wristlets listed for sale on the Macy's website.  Code PRES should work for an additional 10% off the sale/clearance prices for tonight as well.


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Bloomies is having 20% off $300 purchase or more and MK is included, it starts Thursday.


----------



## KimmyAnne

2/23 to 2/26, Macy's is have 25% off purchases of $100 of more, which will include MK (not watches, unfortunately). Purchases of $99 and less will receive 15% off.  For online shopping, use code EXTRA.


----------



## thetoothsleuth

05_sincere

I got my bag at the Dillards in the Seminole Towne Center Mall, Sanford, FL. My sister spotted a black one on Monday @ the Dillards in the Gainesville (Fl) Oaks Mall but it was kind of odd, she swears it was an east west (pretty small) in black w/gold HW that had an original price tag of $389?398? but was marked down to just under $200. The teak one I got has the $298 original pricing marked down to around $150.


----------



## KimmyAnne

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...h?ID=600343&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Gia Pushlock Clutch at Bloomies.  $315 down from $450. Use code FASHFUND12 for 15%, or 20% off $300 on a Bloomies card through 2/26


----------



## KimmyAnne

More markdowns at Macys!

Sloan Clutch, $162,99 from $218
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...rance/Closeout&sp=1&spc=10&ruleId=52&slotId=1


Monogram Large Milo Shoulder Tote, $297.99 from $398
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...rance/Closeout&sp=1&spc=10&ruleId=52&slotId=1


Monogram Large Gibson Shoulder Bag, $245.99 from $328
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...rance/Closeout&sp=1&spc=10&ruleId=52&slotId=3

Use code EXTRA for an additional $25 through 2/26


----------



## LariceBoutique

www.walkwaytofabfinds.com has added somw MK watches to their websites at a good price. They are members of this forum I believe! Just ordered the Michael Kors Baguette Bezel Rose Gold Watch

Where do you normally get you MK discounted watches?


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMAXX OakBrook, Illiniois

(630) 573-9410
2155 W 22nd St, #6, Oak Brook, IL 60181

Gia Satchel in Orange (they had two)
$399.99


----------



## KimmyAnne

So I'm not 100% sure on this yet, but I noticed in the upcoming flyer (Blue one called Lowest Prices) for Macy's that designer bags are going to be 25% off.  And I'm assuming that since this is a sale and not a coupon event like Friend's and Family, we will be able to combine this with coupons, like the red Star Rewards one for 20% off.  Sounds like a good deal to me LOL - 25% and an additional 20% off


----------



## kuchingbabe

I have downloaded some of the pictures I took of the brand new bag in ordered on MK website, sent to me by Neiman Marcus.  I wanted to return it but the charges is ridiculously high!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Yes, being a fan of MK I saw some of these sights the other day.  The thing to always remember is if the deal looks too good, it is!  You are right, the website for MK's comes from Neiman Marcus on line.  Buyer beware!  I did notice at least 3 of these!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

iluvmybags said:


> TJMAXX OakBrook, Illiniois
> 
> (630) 573-9410
> 2155 W 22nd St, #6, Oak Brook, IL 60181
> 
> Gia Satchel in Orange (they had two)
> $399.99


 

OMG!!  I cannot believe it!!  A GIA at T. J. Maxx????????  I def need to hit TJM and Marshalls more but I fear they don't have that many newer bags here in my area.  They told me this bag would never be seen at those prices!  
I love the bag - it's runway material - top quality for sure.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Yes, they did one of those about a month ago and I picked up the Tangerine Ostrich Embossed Hamilton and I love it!!  Great bag.  I loved looking at the large black one on people last Fall - so classy with the gold hardware.  Love that the hardware is not at all heavy.


----------



## vnithiy

When is the next family and friends sale at Macy's ?


----------



## KimmyAnne

vnithiy said:


> When is the next family and friends sale at Macy's ?



End of April/beginning of May, if I remember correctly.  But read my earlier posts.  The Lowest Price sale starting tomorrow is also 25% off and I believe we'll be able to use our Red Star Rewards coupon for an Extra 20%, which is better than F&F


----------



## kuchingbabe

Syrenitytoo said:


> Yes, being a fan of MK I saw some of these sights the other day.  The thing to always remember is if the deal looks too good, it is!  You are right, the website for MK's comes from Neiman Marcus on line.  Buyer beware!  I did notice at least 3 of these!



I didnt' want to end up with fakie that's why i bought it directly from the *original website *and at a *full price* too!


----------



## kuchingbabe

KimmyAnne said:


> End of April/beginning of May, if I remember correctly.  But read my earlier posts.  The Lowest Price sale starting tomorrow is also 25% off and I believe we'll be able to use our Red Star Rewards coupon for an Extra 20%, which is better than F&F



Friends and family sales is on at Bloomingdales website.  Just enter FANDF and that will take 20% off the price.  Applicable for sales item too!
:sunnies

Happy bag hunting!


----------



## altkb

vnithiy said:


> When is the next family and friends sale at Macy's ?



they're gonna do pre-sales the week of the 20th and i think it's like the 27th they'll have the sale and pick-up. the mk rep also told me they're going to be having a mk event for new items


----------



## Cheryl24

Is this outlet site a legit one?  They started some $79-99 specials today on bags today so I'm hoping it is! 

http://www.michaelkorsoutletofficial.com/


----------



## cocoluv

Cheryl24 said:


> Is this outlet site a legit one?  They started some $79-99 specials today on bags today so I'm hoping it is!
> 
> http://www.michaelkorsoutletofficial.com/




Im new here but I can tell *** that *** site is fake, anything **** a western union logo on *** bottom ** *** web page is a dead give away trust me i have been burned by sites like this hth


----------



## Cheryl24

^Well bummer, I was hoping it was.  I thought the "associated with Amazon" stamp looked promising.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Dior.

Of course its FAKE! You purchased it from michealkors.com.  Their official website is michaelkors.com



kuchingbabe said:


> I am from Malaysia.  I recently bought a micheal kors handbag via its Original michealkors.com website.  I received the package within a week from my order date, but the hang is terrible looking and cheap.  In the website, its leather - but when i opened the box, it smells of cheap plastic.  Upon closer inspection, there is a small patch on the left hand side of the (black leather) handbag that seemed to be peeling giving way to a 'brown' color underneath.  Upon really close inspection (having saw the brown patch started the alert of fake alarm for me), the stiching is yucky and there is another white patch on the 'leather' holder.  Then I found out that all internet selling and etc is actually done by Neiman Marcus on behalf of MK.


----------



## Fran0421

Is buying a MK watch on amazong safe? don't want to buy a fake! 

thank you


----------



## eiffel_paris

Hi can anyone help me authenticate this michael
Kors nylon tote. Thanks a lot. ^_^

These are two nylon bags
1. Color tangerine
2. Color gray


----------



## TXGirlie

MK Flight Crossbody bag is 33% off: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...g/3295107?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=396


----------



## bambistyle

pretty sweet deal here for canadian ladies (i'm not sure if this site ships to the us) but $99 for a pair of michael kors boots! 

Bromley Black Stretch Leather Boots Shoes size 5.5 & 6
http://www.littleburgundyshoes.com/ca-eng/clearance/womens-boots/tall/75045561-TAMARGO/97


----------



## DC-Cutie

Really good deals on MK watches at Lord & Taylor, plus additional 25% off using code: *FRIENDS*

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/sale/jewelryaccessories-watches-lordandtaylor


----------



## Princess CFD

If there are any Aussie MK Hamilton fans out there David Jones Department store currently has some big price reductions on their previously ridiculously overpriced stock.





Bought this beauty for work at $325 AUD


----------



## kuchingbabe

Dior. said:


> Of course its FAKE! You purchased it from michealkors.com. Their official website is michaelkors.com


 
Hi, sorry, that was a typo error.  My mistake, but I am very sure that I bought it from michaelkors.com.  Thanks!


----------



## KimmyAnne

My Macy's has started taking pre-sales for 25% off F&F, which begins April 25th   Not sure if I'm getting anything... there's nothing I'm in LOVE with LOL.


----------



## marie0505

Does the actual MK store have F&F sales? Sorry, I don't know much as I am a newbie


----------



## classygal.lisa

Hi,
I am in search for a jet set tote in pink.

Anyone knows where i can get it?

Thx in advance.

lordandtaylor.com/_static/webUpload/731/143805_143805_1_5.jpg


----------



## AlinaRose

I saw several MK bags at my local Marshall's this evening. None that really caught my eye but there was a neon orange leather tote that looked nice.


----------



## Swanky

A reminder that this is not an authenticity thread, please do not ask authenticity questions here.
This is a DEALS only thread


----------



## missmoimoi

iluvmybags said:


> TJMAXX OakBrook, Illiniois
> 
> (630) 573-9410
> 2155 W 22nd St, #6, Oak Brook, IL 60181
> 
> Gia Satchel in Orange (they had two)
> $399.99



Darn it!  These bags do not show up in our Winners stores up here.  This is the exact Gia satchel that I would want (among other coloured Gia satchels that is).  One can always hope I guess but I highly doubt it...we just don't have the volume up here.


----------



## couturexxvii

Spotted 2 rock & roll hamiltons (red and white) at my local TJ Maxx tonite for $299 each, absolute stunners!!!


----------



## Selyn

Hi everyone i went to mk ffullprice store today and they got some sale.


----------



## Selyn

It was those jet set metallic monogram on sale. Gold and rose gold and nickel if im right. I dont know what you call that collection. Sory


----------



## oh_hai

bambistyle said:
			
		

> pretty sweet deal here for canadian ladies (i'm not sure if this site ships to the us) but $99 for a pair of michael kors boots!
> 
> Bromley Black Stretch Leather Boots Shoes size 5.5 & 6
> http://www.littleburgundyshoes.com/ca-eng/clearance/womens-boots/tall/75045561-TAMARGO/97



Nice! But its showing up as $199 not $99


----------



## 7miles

couple of hamiltons on sale from official LAST CALL NEIMAN MARCUS on ebay!!check it out, about 45-50 off original price, pretty sweet deals in my opinion

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Womens-Hand...eimanmarcus&_dcat=169291&Brand=Michael%20Kors

also a few on last call website..do note that the ones on ebay are sold cheaper. And they ARE genuine!!

http://www.lastcall.com/store/catal...76+402&menuPath=cat000000_cat000001_cat000001


----------



## NANI1972

http://www.vonmaur.com/Product.aspx?ID=80902&Sale=y&pg=1

Michael Kors Hamilton Large North South Ostrich Tote

$266.00


----------



## 7miles

marigold N/S and E/W hamiltons on sale for $100 off on Bloomingdales!!!free shipping, dont know if the 10% coupon from signing up their email would work...give it a try!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...&sortBy=ORIGINAL&productsPerPage=96&!qvp=iqvp


----------



## Nikkibaby

Gorgeous _New _ MK Milo Luggage Tote  Retail $498
Auction for only $250, BIN $289
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140756262654?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## eneeen

I went to Lord and Taylor's in Manhattan NYC today, they have a clearance section with some Michael Kors watches that are about $150+... saw a few tortoise ones that were $158ish... still pretty nice but not my style. Go check it out if you're interested!


----------



## missmoimoi

At Holt Renfrew starting last Thurs:  the vanilla pebbled leather Gia was $549 (almost bought it but put it down).  The leather trimmed glazed woven khaki Gia is also marked down ($649 I think).


----------



## vwsecret

OK Ladies today beginning at 11:00 AM EST on "Beyond The Rack"  they have on sale 2 MK HamiltonN/S  handbags in Navy w/ gold hardward $299.99; the Hamilton N/S Vintage Ostrich Tote In Mocha - $319.99 and a couple of the Hamilton wallets from $99 to $129.  
**you may have to sign up in order to view** but here is the link.  
http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/showcase/26313?category=


----------



## ilovecoco.

i saw this on the outnet - sorry if it's a repost

Hamilton textured-leather tote
Original price £308.33 Now £107.92 65% off 

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/258041


----------



## vwsecret

Lastcall.com a Neiman Marcus company just added several handbags on sale. There are two Hamilton Large Satchel, in White and Tan, Lastcall's price $255 with an additional 30% off which makes it $178.50, now that's a GREAT deal! Sale ends on 6/26, I'm sure these won't last long!


----------



## classyfash

Last call is having a great sale! MK Jewelry from $27 and MK watches from $82!
http://www.lastcall.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=michael+kors&_requestid=3337&N=0


----------



## Coach4GF

Thanks Classy Fash I just got the MK stackable bangles for my wife, pretty good deal compared to normal price. I attached the picture below.

The next thing I want to get for her is the Large Hamilton Tote/Satchel in Black or Brown/Tan. I will be checking regularly to see if there are any deals for those bags. It seems like I just missed one in the post above. 

Does anyone know of any deals right now or upcoming deals anywhere for the Large Hamilton's?


----------



## vwsecret

Coach4GF said:


> Thanks Classy Fash I just got the MK stackable bangles for my wife, pretty good deal compared to normal price. I attached the picture below.
> 
> The next thing I want to get for her is the Large Hamilton Tote/Satchel in Black or Brown/Tan. I will be checking regularly to see if there are any deals for those bags. It seems like I just missed one in the post above.
> 
> Does anyone know of any deals right now or upcoming deals anywhere for the Large Hamilton's?


 
Hey Coach, you are in luck, Nordstrom has the large Hamilton in black, regular price $348 on sale for $232.90, as well, the large Hamilton in vanilla is also on sale, reg price $398, on sale for $265.90.  Good Luck and what a very sweet thing to do!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/michael-michael-kors-handbags?origin=leftnav


----------



## vwsecret

Lastcall.com has the East/West Hamilton in ostrich embossed tangerine on sale TODAY,  This is a GREAT bag!  price is $255 with an additional 30% off, which makes it $178.50.  What a deal, even cheaper then TJMaxx or Marshalls would have it.

Good Luck!

http://www.lastcall.com/p/Michael-b...02%26menuPath%3Dcat000000_cat000001_cat000001


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Large Hamilton at Nordies website  $232

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3354964

Sent from my iPad


----------



## bonybynatur2003

Has anybody been able to find the Hamilton Satchel in aqua?? I cant find it anywhere!


----------



## CassidyNeuman

Has anyone ever seen this purse and/or have info on it? driving me crazy!!

https://instagr.am/p/MRvdPeS2gA/


----------



## Wilsom04

CassidyNeuman said:


> Has anyone ever seen this purse and/or have info on it? driving me crazy!!
> 
> https://instagr.am/p/MRvdPeS2gA/


That is a nice bag! Never seen it before.


----------



## CassidyNeuman

Wilsom04 said:


> That is a nice bag! Never seen it before.


I know! I'm dying to find it and haven't had any luck!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

bonybynatur2003 said:


> Has anybody been able to find the Hamilton Satchel in aqua?? I cant find it anywhere!



Macys South Coast Plaza in S. California had it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## KimmyAnne

CassidyNeuman said:


> Has anyone ever seen this purse and/or have info on it? driving me crazy!!
> 
> https://instagr.am/p/MRvdPeS2gA/



Not familiar with this style either.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Hi there everyone!

I have 2 pairs of MK heels from my own collection I am looking to sell. I have tried selling them on ebay, but I don't know if that is really the right market for them.

Do you recommend me selling them anywhere in particular to attract the right buyers?

One pair is brown high heeled booties with a wooden heel with 'MK' printed all over the leather (excellent condition), and the other is a lovely pair of tan high-heeled sling backs with crococile-looking leather trim (good used condition).

Thanks!!


----------



## mk_gurl

Hi ladies,
E/W Hamiltons on sale at Zappos (Vanilla and Loden colors).
http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-east-west-satchel~1


----------



## kateincali

beautiful Skorpios New Ring Tote from a sweet PFer
$510 BIN
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Michael-Kors-Collection-bag-Skorpios-New-Ring-Tote-/87181339


----------



## mechgoddess

https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/?ui=2&ik=415b14b073&view=att&th=138f53fed438db74&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P9dutpb0KPZvG4yzXe0hF3A&sadet=1344144453917&sads=4iAeLq0hSxf0co-NwrBF4PPhzjw&sadssc=1


----------



## mechgoddess

_Off topic. Please only post deals here. _


----------



## Scooch

mechgoddess said:


> I love MK bags so much and will continue collecting


Very nice!


----------



## vwsecret

mechgoddess said:


> I love MK bags so much and will continue collecting



Love your collection, especially the Gansevoort! there are several of us that
Are keeping a Gansrvoort thread going,please come join us and let us know
How much you are enjoying this great bag.


----------



## naktumaktu

http://www.dillards.com/product/MIC..._-1_301_503247218?df=03822591_zi_lacquer_pink


----------



## OTam

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/michael...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=4320

Michael Kors Watch 40% off!


----------



## StylePassion

Hi Everyone,

I was in the MK Outlet store in L.A. today and they were having a sale on a lot of the zip wallet styles for $99 - They also had some cute monogram crossbody bags for $79 - Just FYI for what it's worth, because I was told that those won't always stay that price.


----------



## naktumaktu

iluvmybags said:


> *NORDSTROMS*
> 
> MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Gansevoort - Large' Top Zip Hobo
> (Black, Chamois or Surf)
> $264.90 (originally $398)
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3112397?origin=related-3112397-6013723-0-1


 
I love these bags.


----------



## vwsecret

naktumaktu said:


> I love these bags.


 
Thanks for the "heads-up"  I'm sorry I missed it, Sold out!  I love the Gansevoort,
I currently only have 2, however, I don't have the zip top.  I started a Gansevoort thread, please be sure to stop by and show us your bag or bags!  Thanks again, I'lll have to keep my eyes open.


----------



## sobemomma

Hamilton ghw purple zip around wallet in stock now at bloomies online


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Zappo's has a pretty sweet sale going on, Michael Kors North South Hamilton tote in Vanilla marked down! Was $348, now $279.99! 

http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-north-south-tote-vanilla


----------



## IAmLemondrop

Does anyone have a citicard with the extra cash reward? I was just looking up what I can redeem my extra cash for yesterday and noticed they have a lot of the Michael Kors bags available at about 30-36% savings. The Jet Set Saffiano travel tote is only 177 and the Grayson logo large satchel is 208. (I wouldn't recommend getting that cc though. Overall the beneits are lousy).


----------



## Sree

IAmLemondrop said:


> Does anyone have a citicard with the extra cash reward? I was just looking up what I can redeem my extra cash for yesterday and noticed they have a lot of the Michael Kors bags available at about 30-36% savings. The Jet Set Saffiano travel tote is only 177 and the Grayson logo large satchel is 208. (I wouldn't recommend getting that cc though. Overall the beneits are lousy).


 
Thank you so much for the tip IAmLemondrop  Just logged in to the extra cash and realised I accumulated some good cash in here.  The MK Jet Set Tote is one among my wishlist but was waiting to make a decision with all the reviews about the thin straps and the stitches falling apart, but this deal made my decision easier! Ordered a black tote for 177$  and it will be delivered this Friday. I hope I like it and it comes in a good condition so that I need not think about returning or exchanging it. I really appreciate your post. Thanks much for the help


----------



## smileglu

Large Hamilton in woven leather 33% off (down to $331.90 from $498) at nordstrom.com. 

Available in Luggage, Persimmon and Mocha at the moment!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-large-woven-leather-tote/3331091?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=Luggage&resultback=1552


----------



## Littlejo00

Bloomingdale's has friends and family through Oct 1!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Sales on Zappos!

1) Michael Kors Skorpios Ring Tote Originally $995 marked down to $649.99!! http://www.zappos.com/michael-kors-skorpios-ring-tote-tangerine 

Desert color is marked down even further, $547!


2) MK Gia East West Tote in Turquoise, Originally $895 now $537.99 http://www.zappos.com/michael-kors-gia-east-west-tote-turquoise

3) MK HAMILTON Matte Python East West Satchel Orig $348 now $260!! http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-matte-python-east-west-satchel-dove-white


----------



## Littlejo00

Macy's has several MK bags on sale including the Grayson woven satchel for $297.99 instead of the original $398.


----------



## lovemyzoes

ebags has hamilton woven satchels east /west on sale for $299 and they have the north/south woven on sale too but I can't remember the price.


----------



## Katiesmama

I was at Dillards this afternoon.  The woven Hamiltons and Satchels were marked down 30%.   They had them in camel, brown and persimmon colors.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

1) Middleton Medium Shoulder bag, orig. $358 now $267.99 http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...6&CategoryID=28273&LinkType=#fn=BRAND=Michael Kors%26sp%3D1%26spc%3D23%26ruleId%3D65%26slotId%3D21

2) MK Jet Set Gold Crossbody Bag, Orig $128 now $95.99 http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...6&CategoryID=28273&LinkType=#fn=BRAND=Michael Kors%26sp%3D1%26spc%3D23%26ruleId%3D65%26slotId%3D8

3) Hamilton Large Shoulder Bag (hobo style) Orig $328 now $183.99 http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...6&CategoryID=28273&LinkType=#fn=BRAND=Michael Kors%26sp%3D1%26spc%3D23%26ruleId%3D65%26slotId%3D3

4) MK Woven Hamilton Satchel, Orig $448 now $335.99, http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...0&CategoryID=28273&LinkType=#fn=BRAND=Michael Kors%26sp%3D1%26spc%3D23%26ruleId%3D65%26slotId%3D12


----------



## kaydeeaye

Sak's has friends and family sale (20%) through Oct 21.


----------



## cola262

Lord & Taylor has their friends and family sale now!! It includes MK hamiltons! 25% off


----------



## Littlejo00

L and T has 25% off and the Oakbrook Illinois store has Hamilton Woven totes and satchels in stock!


----------



## Littlejo00

Macy's has quite a few handbags on sale at Macys.com.


----------



## stefanny28

Do we have to pay duty fees if we live in Canada and order it from Macy's in the US?
Does the fee appear when we check out or it will be charge once we received the shipment?

Thanks


----------



## fieldsinspring

Nordstrom half yearly had the large Hamilton python ombré on sale and Michael kors online had the large purple silver saffiano on  sale


----------



## strawberryLOVEi

Macy's has an extra 15-20% discount!


----------



## 05_sincere

Khaki Hamilton E/W  $234.50

http://www.lastcall.com/p/Michael-b...stid%3D8181&eItemId=prod13960043&cmCat=search


----------



## missmoimoi

Lots of MK handbags were marked down Wednesday morning at Holts.  Several saffiano hamiltons & the tall skinny tote version...I was tempted by:  hunter green Astrid and the purple saffiano Hamilton w/gold hardware.  The white saffiano Hamilton was sort of tempting too!


----------



## pdxmatts

*EUC Michael Kors Astor red Satchel $348!!*

$115.00 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-EUC-Michael-Kors-Astor-red-Satchel-348-/92654405


----------



## Coach12

error


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Macys had a bunch of bags 25% off today--Astrid satchel, Hamiltons, Jet Set totes, Astor messenger bags, in a variety of textures and colors.


----------



## BarbAga

fieldsinspring said:


> Nordstrom half yearly had the large Hamilton python ombré on sale and Michael kors online had the large purple silver saffiano on  sale



Dillard's had this bag yesterday. 30% off.


----------



## LVLadyLover

For all my fellow Canadians, the MK Outlet in Vaughan Mills is having a Black Friday sale this Friday on November 23rd! I'm gonna go check it out, Happy Shopping! :

http://www.vaughanmills.com/Events-and-Promotions/CANADIAN-BLACK-FRIDAY.aspx


----------



## aldal

I scored this hunter green hamilton bag at TJ MAXX in NJ today for $199.   

http://i47.tinypic.com/142wyae.jpg


----------



## lunnul

I was shocked to see the MK bags at Costco yesterday! 

Large Hamilton (regular, not outlet version) in black and in luggage both with shw for 250.

Small Hamilton satchel in black/shw for 200.

 Bedford in orange (I think?) and black can't remember price I think 280.

The jet set (the really huge one with no compartments inside) in black and luggage both ghw for 150.


----------



## hba123

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Macys had a bunch of bags 25% off today--Astrid satchel, Hamiltons, Jet Set totes, Astor messenger bags, in a variety of textures and colors.



I picked up the Hamilton in Claret for $195.  Had lots of others there too. Can prebuy for the F&F and get an additional 25% off..great deal!


----------



## anneisma

Hello there, does anyone come abt this website? 
http://www.ukmichaelkorsbags.com
Are they actually selling an authentic MKors bags?

Appreciate your comments
Thanks in advanced!!


----------



## jypsiere

I just bought this wonderful bracelet yesterday @ Saks Fifth Avenue Off 5th.






Apparently the original price was 79.99, but it was reduced 54.99, and then i found it has a -30% extra. 

They're having a lot of offers, according to their website. If you have a chance, I would recommend you to make a stop


----------



## Katiesmama

Love it!!!


----------



## newsophialover

Just saw a couple NS Hamilton at Marshalls for $199!! I saw thw ones with silver HW. If you're looking for them, prob worth checking out your nearest Marshalls


----------



## Googleme

TJ Maxx


----------



## cmayes71

I just got my first MK.  It is an east west hamilton in claret at Belk for 155.00 shipped.  I hope that was a good price.  It is my first red purse.  I am very excited!  I am trying to find a matching wallet for a good price.  If anyone knows of a hamilton wallet in Claret for a good price let me know.


----------



## cmayes71

Love the belt Jypsiere.  I am going to look for it for myself.


----------



## jypsiere

cmayes71 said:
			
		

> Love the belt Jypsiere.  I am going to look for it for myself.



Actually it's not a belt, it's a bracelet.


----------



## cmayes71

Sorry about that.  I was in a hurry and didn't take the time to really look.  It is beautiful.


----------



## cmayes71

Received my MK hamilton in Claret today.  It is my first MK bag.  It is stunning!  I got it for 155.00 shipped from Belk.  I purchased a Coach scarf to tie on it that has maroon and blue colors.  I keep searching ebay for a matching wallet but haven't found a good price yet.  The purse is gorgeous.  It is the perfect size for me.  

This is a gift to myself.  I have had multiple brain surgeries.  I am ok now but wanted to get myself something nice.


----------



## hba123

cmayes71 said:


> Received my MK hamilton in Claret today.  It is my first MK bag.  It is stunning!  I got it for 155.00 shipped from Belk.  I purchased a Coach scarf to tie on it that has maroon and blue colors.  I keep searching ebay for a matching wallet but haven't found a good price yet.  The purse is gorgeous.  It is the perfect size for me.
> 
> This is a gift to myself.  I have had multiple brain surgeries.  I am ok now but wanted to get myself something nice.



Congrats, I have that too and love it!


----------



## Nat

cmayes71 said:


> Received my MK hamilton in Claret today.  It is my first MK bag.  It is stunning!  I got it for 155.00 shipped from Belk.  I purchased a Coach scarf to tie on it that has maroon and blue colors.  I keep searching ebay for a matching wallet but haven't found a good price yet.  The purse is gorgeous.  It is the perfect size for me.
> 
> This is a gift to myself.  I have had multiple brain surgeries.  I am ok now but wanted to get myself something nice.



Good for you!  Would love to see a reveal thread of your bag when you get a chance


----------



## brunette3

cmayes71 said:


> Received my MK hamilton in Claret today.  It is my first MK bag.  It is stunning!  I got it for 155.00 shipped from Belk.  I purchased a Coach scarf to tie on it that has maroon and blue colors.  I keep searching ebay for a matching wallet but haven't found a good price yet.  The purse is gorgeous.  It is the perfect size for me.
> 
> This is a gift to myself.  I have had multiple brain surgeries.  I am ok now but wanted to get myself something nice.



you def deserve something nice for yourself!


----------



## kkatrina

Brand new to this forum. Wanted to sell my brand new MK bag I got and now don't feel that it suits me! All tags and papers/bags are still attached.  I have to attach the picture later when I get home, but is this where I would post to sell a brand new bag? I could meet you at a MK store if you would like to authenticate that it is real.  Please post suggestions on how/where to sell. If this is the wrong thread, pls forgive me!

*Michael Kors Medium Jet Set Saffiano Travel Tote*


----------



## newsophialover

kkatrina said:


> Brand new to this forum. Wanted to sell my brand new MK bag I got and now don't feel that it suits me! All tags and papers/bags are still attached.  I have to attach the picture later when I get home, but is this where I would post to sell a brand new bag? I could meet you at a MK store if you would like to authenticate that it is real.  Please post suggestions on how/where to sell. If this is the wrong thread, pls forgive me!
> 
> Michael Kors Medium Jet Set Saffiano Travel Tote



No, you can't do that here. But you can sell on eBay or Bonanza.


----------



## Rebrob1

Hi what's the outlet like at Woodbury? Any good for MK bargains? Visiting next month and would love a bag and watch. 

Thanks


----------



## fieldsinspring

Just a heads up, Zappos.com has the large grayson satchel (in brown only) for $229.99 That's $100 off! And free shipping, free returns


----------



## fieldsinspring

Another fantastic deal on a beautiful bag! Zappos today has the Large Hamilton Jewel.. so pretty and cool! From $448 to $314.99!!! 
I couldn't resist.. I've seen this IRL and it is HOT!!! 

http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-hamilton-jewel-large-north-south-tote-black-leather


----------



## fieldsinspring

Another great deal! Micheal kors site has the black whipstich large hamilton for $170! 

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca..._cat17901&navid=subNavHANDBAGS&navAction=menu


----------



## cjing

Oooh... saw this promo http://www.beso.com/sweepstakes/tradesy-sweepstakes to win a designer bag! Including Michael Kors


----------



## shoprat

Lots of MK handbags on my local Marshall's: black and red Hamilton Quilted Large Tote, Hamilton in luggage with gold trim, cross body mk, satchels, etc $199-269


----------



## Googleme

Marshall's


----------



## pursegal1313

There's a privat sale on Ideeli for those of you who are members.

http://www.ideeli.com/events/124586...pc.com&l=9_HTML&u=1091012&mid=10090167&jb=102


----------



## ashleyrg

Hi ladies! New to this forum JUST purchased my first MK Grayson and found what I think was an awesome deal on Piperlime.com. They have the Grayson Large Logo Satchel in
Vanilla for $328 and use code LOVES for 20% off which brings it to $263.. with free shipping or if you can't wait like me  $17 for 2day!


----------



## 444faith

wws25- 25% off women handbags, clothing, accessories over $100
wws15- 15% off women's clothing & accessories under 99.00

The above can be used on michael kors items at macys.com

ONLINE CODE: *STYLE* -------this will also get you 25% off

macys coupon codes, this is good until 3/3/13


----------



## OverAnalyst

Just got my first Michael Kors bag! The Gilmore East/West satchel in Vanilla. I got it at Macy's for 25% off; saved $100! I'm in love.


----------



## patentgleams

Belks has the large hamilton in lime, exclusive blue, and navy on sale for 25% off and free shipping over 99. I don't know when it stops.


----------



## patentgleams

patentgleams said:


> Belks has the large hamilton in lime, exclusive blue, and navy on sale for 25% off and free shipping over 99. I don't know when it stops.


Edit:  

This sale gets better. I have more information for you.  It appears that some colors have been removed from the sale.  That's the nature of sales I suppose

The following items (select colors) are on sale for 25% off:  
Jetset East West Top Zip Tote, monogram tote
Large Hamilton, large astrid, large grab bag, perfect large messenger
jetset signature tote, continental wallet, ring tote, travel tote, medium grayson, bedford bowling satchel. 

Starting March 7-10th, all Michael Kors (regular, sale, or clearance) will qualify for an additional 20% off due to the Belk Friends and Family Sale. Use Coupon 80181026
or print this for in store use:  http://www.triangletowncenter.com/shop/triangle.nsf/NewsandEventsWeb/67882C75EE1CAE5F85257B25004F6E93?OpenDocument

I pre-saled in store today and picked up a large Hamilton in lime for $217 (including tax) and a multi-function case for $41.59.  I'm still swooning over saving $140 dollars on the purse!


----------



## lula.petunia

oh man this is awesome! I miss Belk.. I used to work at a clinic in the same shopping center as one in MS and could literally walk from my back door into their stock room! This sale sounds great.. wonder if it will be valid at midnight? I think I'll stay up and check! HAHA! Thanks for the heads up 



patentgleams said:


> Edit:
> 
> This sale gets better. I have more information for you.  It appears that some colors have been removed from the sale.  That's the nature of sales I suppose
> 
> The following items (select colors) are on sale for 25% off:
> Jetset East West Top Zip Tote, monogram tote
> Large Hamilton, large astrid, large grab bag, perfect large messenger
> jetset signature tote, continental wallet, ring tote, travel tote, medium grayson, bedford bowling satchel.
> 
> Starting March 7-10th, all Michael Kors (regular, sale, or clearance) will qualify for an additional 20% off due to the Belk Friends and Family Sale. Use Coupon 80181026
> or print this for in store use:  http://www.triangletowncenter.com/shop/triangle.nsf/NewsandEventsWeb/67882C75EE1CAE5F85257B25004F6E93?OpenDocument
> 
> I pre-saled in store today and picked up a large Hamilton in lime for $217 (including tax) and a multi-function case for $41.59.  I'm still swooning over saving $140 dollars on the purse!


----------



## southlandjulie

You're totally awesome, patentgleams!!!  thanks for sharing the info

I'm going to see what happens at midnight... fingers crossed!




patentgleams said:


> Edit:
> 
> This sale gets better. I have more information for you.  It appears that some colors have been removed from the sale.  That's the nature of sales I suppose
> 
> The following items (select colors) are on sale for 25% off:
> Jetset East West Top Zip Tote, monogram tote
> Large Hamilton, large astrid, large grab bag, perfect large messenger
> jetset signature tote, continental wallet, ring tote, travel tote, medium grayson, bedford bowling satchel.
> 
> Starting March 7-10th, all Michael Kors (regular, sale, or clearance) will qualify for an additional 20% off due to the Belk Friends and Family Sale. Use Coupon 80181026
> or print this for in store use:  http://www.triangletowncenter.com/shop/triangle.nsf/NewsandEventsWeb/67882C75EE1CAE5F85257B25004F6E93?OpenDocument
> 
> I pre-saled in store today and picked up a large Hamilton in lime for $217 (including tax) and a multi-function case for $41.59.  I'm still swooning over saving $140 dollars on the purse!


----------



## patentgleams

Ladies let me know how it goes!  I was super excited about the sale especially when I saw that the Michael Kors wasn't excluded on the coupon. I really considered the Studded Hamilton bag- but alas they do not carry it in Navy.


----------



## southlandjulie

patentgleams said:


> Ladies let me know how it goes!  I was super excited about the sale especially when I saw that the Michael Kors wasn't excluded on the coupon. I really considered the Studded Hamilton bag- but alas they do not carry it in Navy.



Ah, let me try to return the favor... on the coach forum, oxlivhopexo says that macys will have their VIP sale 20% off starting 3/13. works on FP and they should be starting presale this week... and they have the studded hamilton in navy!!!


----------



## patentgleams

Feels like Christmas in March! Thanks for that information. I will definitely track the Macy's sale.


----------



## lula.petunia

it works!! like patentgleams said.. use code 80181026 and get 20% off! whoohoo!!


----------



## southlandjulie

patentgleams said:


> Ladies let me know how it goes!  I was super excited about the sale especially when I saw that the Michael Kors wasn't excluded on the coupon. I really considered the Studded Hamilton bag- but alas they do not carry it in Navy.



Totally worked... AWESOME!!! Thanks! that deserves another


----------



## Nqv

Belk doesnt ship to Canada


----------



## patentgleams

So glad to hear that you got a great deal! "International" shipping policy is awful. Sorry about that!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Hi ladies!!! 
Coming out of lurk mode to let you know that my TJ Maxx (I'm in Northern California) had a huge shipment of MK bags and they appeared to be from the boutiques and not the outlet.  They had several of the brown leather Hamiltons (with the locks) some Austin, and I believe there were some black Bedfords  all at $199.  They also had the usual assortment of totes for $119.

I know that each TJ Maxx gets different types of shipments.  I was really surprised at the selection of MK's bags at mine.  

Anyway.. just wanted to give you all a "heads up" in case you are near a TJ's you may want to stop to see if any made it to yours.


----------



## Ghost55

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> Coming out of lurk mode to let you know that my TJ Maxx (I'm in Northern California) had a huge shipment of MK bags and they appeared to be from the boutiques and not the outlet.  They had several of the brown leather Hamiltons (with the locks) some Austin, and I believe there were some black Bedfords  all at $199.  They also had the usual assortment of totes for $119.
> 
> I know that each TJ Maxx gets different types of shipments.  I was really surprised at the selection of MK's bags at mine.
> 
> Anyway.. just wanted to give you all a "heads up" in case you are near a TJ's you may want to stop to see if any made it to yours.




I too have TJ info to share. I just scored a Luggage NS Hamilton with silver HW at my Max this a.m. $199.00! P.S. I am in Illinois  Also, I basically snatched the only one by minutes as a lady came in right after me and actually asked to touch it and look inside all while taking a pic of it straight out of my cart!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> Coming out of lurk mode to let you know that my TJ Maxx (I'm in Northern California) had a huge shipment of MK bags and they appeared to be from the boutiques and not the outlet.  They had several of the brown leather Hamiltons (with the locks) some Austin, and I believe there were some black Bedfords  all at $199.  They also had the usual assortment of totes for $119.
> 
> I know that each TJ Maxx gets different types of shipments.  I was really surprised at the selection of MK's bags at mine.
> 
> Anyway.. just wanted to give you all a "heads up" in case you are near a TJ's you may want to stop to see if any made it to yours.



I am so jealous! I just drove 45 minutes to 3 TJ Maxx's and no Hamiltons.. not even outlet version.


----------



## Cheryl24

Sounds like I need to hit up my TJ Maxxs ASAP!


----------



## dianna06

Just to let you guys know, Macy's is currently having a 3-day special sale which includes Michael Kors (all designer bags 20% off).  However, the purchase must be made in-store.  Good luck everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fieldsinspring

Okay I lied- just hit another tj maxx and snagged the one and only large hamilton in luggage with silver hardware!! I am in love!!


----------



## Ghost55

fieldsinspring said:


> Okay I lied- just hit another tj maxx and snagged the one and only large hamilton in luggage with silver hardware!! I am in love!!



OMG!!! Good for you!!!!!!


----------



## darae

dianna06 said:


> Just to let you guys know, Macy's is currently having a 3-day special sale which includes Michael Kors (all designer bags 20% off).  However, the purchase must be made in-store.  Good luck everyone!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



omggggg thank you for letting me know!! i picked up a black selma for $312! wwoooohoooo!


----------



## dianna06

darae said:


> omggggg thank you for letting me know!! i picked up a black selma for $312! wwoooohoooo!


No problem! Congrats, I bought myself a Selma too but in blue.  However, I won't get it until like next week because they were out of stock.  Do you like your Selma so far?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

duplicate


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Great deals on MK bags at TJ MAXX


----------



## darae

dianna06 said:


> No problem! Congrats, I bought myself a Selma too but in blue.  However, I won't get it until like next week because they were out of stock.  Do you like your Selma so far?



I actually don't have it with me  Macy's VIP sale requires you to pay now but pick up later. I have to wait 4 days which is not bad at all considering I saved about $70! woot


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

fieldsinspring said:


> Okay I lied- just hit another tj maxx and snagged the one and only large hamilton in luggage with silver hardware!! I am in love!!



Oh yaaaay!!!  I am so glad you found something.  I went to another TJ's in town and their MK selection was pretty weak.  In fact, their entire purse area has really been picked over.  I am hoping they get a new shipment of bags in soon!!!

Congrats on your new Hamilton!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Great deals on MK bags at TJ MAXX



Wow!!!!    The TJs I was at had a big selection but nothing like these!!! OMG!!!


----------



## LVLadyLover

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Great deals on MK bags at TJ MAXX



OMG....DP Purse Fan, I am drooling her over all those MK Bags!  Sadly we don't have a TJ Maxx here in Canada, and the Marshall's stores here rarely have MK bags at all! I'm going to check out my local MK outlet this week to see if they have anything, wish me luck!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you!!! I have never heard of belk but I was able to snag a large black hamilton with rose gold hardware for a savings of over $70 with free shipping and no tax!  Can't wait until it arrives 





patentgleams said:


> Edit:
> 
> This sale gets better. I have more information for you.  It appears that some colors have been removed from the sale.  That's the nature of sales I suppose
> 
> The following items (select colors) are on sale for 25% off:
> Jetset East West Top Zip Tote, monogram tote
> Large Hamilton, large astrid, large grab bag, perfect large messenger
> jetset signature tote, continental wallet, ring tote, travel tote, medium grayson, bedford bowling satchel.
> 
> Starting March 7-10th, all Michael Kors (regular, sale, or clearance) will qualify for an additional 20% off due to the Belk Friends and Family Sale. Use Coupon 80181026
> or print this for in store use:  http://www.triangletowncenter.com/shop/triangle.nsf/NewsandEventsWeb/67882C75EE1CAE5F85257B25004F6E93?OpenDocument
> 
> I pre-saled in store today and picked up a large Hamilton in lime for $217 (including tax) and a multi-function case for $41.59.  I'm still swooning over saving $140 dollars on the purse!


----------



## 444faith

Macy's is having another sale event starting 3/13 - 3/17. it's 20% off this time. The code to use on-line is VIP. Also, you can pre-sale in store now up until the date.

20% on-line code: VIP
good from 3/13- 3/17.

Yes this can be used on Michael KORS.


----------



## BlondieB2013

THE LAST COUPLE OF MONTHS TJMAXX HAVE BEEN GETTING IN A LOT OF MICHAEL KORS TOTES AND SATCHELS.  I BOUGHT THE MK ASTOR FOR $199, RETAIL $358.  THEY HAVE BEEN ADDING DIFFERENT MK HANDBAGS WEEKLY.


----------



## BlondieB2013

THE SAW A HAMILTON WITH THE LOCK JUST YESTERDAY.  AT TJMAX VERY NICE HANDBAG.  I HAD ALREADY BOUGHT 2 BAGS.  I HAVE TO PUT MY SELF ON A HANDBAG DIET FOR NOW:shame:


----------



## BlondieB2013

I AM LOOKING FOR A MK GRAYSON WITH THE SHOULDER STRAP.  OF COURSE IT HAS TO BE ON SALE


----------



## bloodyxcape

444faith said:


> Macy's is having another sale event starting 3/13 - 3/17. it's 20% off this time. The code to use on-line is VIP. Also, you can pre-sale in store now up until the date.
> 
> 20% on-line code: VIP
> good from 3/13- 3/17.
> 
> Yes this can be used on Michael KORS.



i can't believe i missed this sale! i hope macys has another one soon.


----------



## msmsytique

bloodyxcape said:


> i can't believe i missed this sale! i hope macys has another one soon.


 
Friends and Family is 25% off (including MK) in May


----------



## bloodyxcape

^thanks! may seems so far away.


----------



## pink_dolphin

I was at Tjmaxx in Nashville and I only saw the hamilton bags without the lock and key on display but I walked past a huge merchandising storage container/cart FULL of at least 15+ hamilton bags with gold hardware and locks.  I thought I went to heaven!  They had pink, orange, brown, black, etc.  I grabbed one out and continued to shop and I went back and could NOT find the container again and the bags were not put out on the shelf.  They were already priced and had security tags so I don't know why they didn't put them all out???  They were $199. So, heads up---they may be coming out soon.  This was MtJuliet.


----------



## fieldsinspring

This sounds like heaven!! So jealous. What did you end up with?  





pink_dolphin said:


> I was at Tjmaxx in Nashville and I only saw the hamilton bags without the lock and key on display but I walked past a huge merchandising storage container/cart FULL of at least 15+ hamilton bags with gold hardware and locks.  I thought I went to heaven!  They had pink, orange, brown, black, etc.  I grabbed one out and continued to shop and I went back and could NOT find the container again and the bags were not put out on the shelf.  They were already priced and had security tags so I don't know why they didn't put them all out???  They were $199. So, heads up---they may be coming out soon.  This was MtJuliet.


----------



## pink_dolphin

fieldsinspring said:


> This sounds like heaven!! So jealous. What did you end up with?



I got the large pink ostrich hamilton.  I've been lusting after it at Dillards and I just got really lucky!

I had a small hamilton that was signature print from like 2010?? but this one is soooo much more classy.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Oh nice!!! I LOvE pink, congrats!!! You'll have to share pics 




pink_dolphin said:


> I got the large pink ostrich hamilton.  I've been lusting after it at Dillards and I just got really lucky!
> 
> I had a small hamilton that was signature print from like 2010?? but this one is soooo much more classy.


----------



## kspurlock1

Congrats! I would love to see a picture! Is this the one you got? 
http://images.michaelkors.com/ca/3/products/mx/MKV0UZG_mx.jpg


----------



## shoprat

Does anyone knows if I can still find this color Hamilton in any store?
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-NEW-Michael-Kors-N-S-Hamilton-bag-claret/101544815

Thanks


----------



## Meylei

One of my girl friends emailed me this....Figured i'd share. This is for 2013. However someone did mention else where on TPF that they were able to pre-sale a bag already. It's worth a shot! =)


----------



## meandanitoo

Lord and Taylor is having Friends and Family...starts today online (I just bought the MK Selma in nude and can't wait!) Use Code: FRIENDS

In store sale begins on Saturday. Happy Shopping TPFer's!


----------



## CrazyCoachLady

Beautiful Hobo in Barley at TJ Maxx Johns Creek Ga. Selling for 499.99


----------



## CrazyCoachLady

And a Hamilton in Navy


----------



## CrazyCoachLady

And this one! What is her name? She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## kspurlock1

CrazyCoachLady said:


> And this one! What is her name? She's gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138770


that is MICHAEL KORS SKORPIOS PLEATED CRESCENT HOBO - how much was it on sale for at TJX?  thx!


----------



## axl6699

CrazyCoachLady said:


> And a Hamilton in Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138760



Is this the NS Hamilton? How much was it on sale for? Thanks.


----------



## CrazyCoachLady

kspurlock1 said:


> that is MICHAEL KORS SKORPIOS PLEATED CRESCENT HOBO - how much was it on sale for at TJX?  thx!



Thanks!  I loved this bag.  Wish I could have taken her home.  On sale for $799


----------



## CrazyCoachLady

kspurlock1 said:


> that is MICHAEL KORS SKORPIOS PLEATED CRESCENT HOBO - how much was it on sale for at TJX?  thx!


799.99 


axl6699 said:


> Is this the NS Hamilton? How much was it on sale for? Thanks.


I don't know very much about Michael Kors.  I do know it was a Hamilton. Very nice bag.  Navy with Silver Hardware.  Selling for 199.99


----------



## kspurlock1

CrazyCoachLady said:


> Thanks!  I loved this bag.  Wish I could have taken her home.  On sale for $799



Hmmm. 799 was the list price I believe.


----------



## rainrowan

Visited TJ Maxx in Poughkeepsie, NY today unfortunately no MK Hamiltons or Jet Set but there were several of the MK overnight sized leather bags for about $300-400 I think? The large MK straw bags were $150 I think and so were the colorful crossbody small duffel bags. There was also some kind of large MK orange overnight or beach type bag that felt a bit like leather and rubber?

Was really hoping to score MK signature brown anything, really. The sales manager was really nice and we went thru this huge rolling cart they had sitting on the floor of mostly MK and other summer bags.

Then I hopped on over to Macy's and a shopper came over and said not to buy from Macy's just yet -- Woodbury Commons Outlet's Michael Kors store was having a big sale. The shopper said their mini crossbody was closer to $99.

Just a heads up for anyone looking to go.


----------



## megcurry

rainrowan said:


> Visited TJ Maxx in Poughkeepsie, NY today unfortunately no MK Hamiltons or Jet Set but there were several of the MK overnight sized leather bags for about $300-400 I think? The large MK straw bags were $150 I think and so were the colorful crossbody small duffel bags. There was also some kind of large MK orange overnight or beach type bag that felt a bit like leather and rubber?
> 
> Was really hoping to score MK signature brown anything, really. The sales manager was really nice and we went thru this huge rolling cart they had sitting on the floor of mostly MK and other summer bags.
> 
> Then I hopped on over to Macy's and a shopper came over and said not to buy from Macy's just yet -- Woodbury Commons Outlet's Michael Kors store was having a big sale. The shopper said their mini crossbody was closer to $99.
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone looking to go.


I went to the Poughkeepsie TJ Maxx yesterday and they still had some of what you reported.  They also had some Jet Set Item Totes, EW with top zipper in saffiano.  I got the Zinnia and left a Turquoise there.  They also had some patent leather Jet Set Chain totes NS in Nude.  And two yellow (citrus?) Margo shoulder bags with the chain detail.  Too school-bus bright for me!


----------



## rainrowan

megcurry said:


> I went to the Poughkeepsie TJ Maxx yesterday and they still had some of what you reported.  They also had some Jet Set Item Totes, EW with top zipper in saffiano.  I got the Zinnia and left a Turquoise there.  They also had some patent leather Jet Set Chain totes NS in Nude.  And two yellow (citrus?) Margo shoulder bags with the chain detail.  Too school-bus bright for me!




Oh lucky you! The Jet Set bags must have come out at the start of this week! How are you liking your zinnia tote?

The day I went, none of the MK bags called to me, although the little crossbody satchels were adorable, but too small on me. Sorry I don't know the names very well, one was a bright yellow, the other a bright green. 

Going back the next chance I get (which may be a while unfortunately) and see if luck is on my side


----------



## megcurry

Oh thanks yes I am loving the zinnia tote! So much that a Macy's visit to the clearance table yielded a matching saffiano large bifold wallet! Used a 20% Star Rewards coupon so paid 64.80 yay!


----------



## rainrowan

megcurry said:


> Oh thanks yes I am loving the zinnia tote! *So much that a Macy's visit to the clearance table yielded a matching saffiano large bifold wallet! *Used a 20% Star Rewards coupon so paid 64.80 yay!



Ooh this week is your lucky stars week! Congrats on the matching haul!


----------



## missmoimoi

I think this is my first ever Michael by Michael Kors bag I've ever seen in Winners.  It's in mint condition and is quite tempting...sigh

Uptown Astor python for $249 the colour is called Angora
Gee, it can be worn crossbody too...really easy to carry...I'm banned though


----------



## kspurlock1

missmoimoi said:


> I think this is my first ever Michael by Michael Kors bag I've ever seen in Winners.  It's in mint condition and is quite tempting...sigh
> 
> Uptown Astor python for $249 the colour is called Angora
> Gee, it can be worn crossbody too...really easy to carry...I'm banned though
> 
> View attachment 2148493



Did winters have a lot of KORS bags or just one ?


----------



## coach girl 4eve

I saw the same bag at marshalls for the same price. They have the same purse in chocolate brown as well. and a hobo in the same colours and patters for 199.99.


----------



## sdickson75

Macy's friends and family discount starts Wednesday, 4/24. Get 25% off of your MK bag. They will pre-sale and you can pick it up on Wednesday, if you have something picked put. I just got the electric pink Marina. Very nice, casual and roomy bag. I was going for the red/white sripes but when I saw the pink, I couldn't resist. Looks much better in person than online. I'm thinking I may grab a Hamilton, too. Happy shopping! 

Anybody not near a Macy's, you can order online. Code FRIEND for 25% off, 4/24-4/29


----------



## Cheryl24

sdickson75 said:


> Macy's friends and family discount starts Wednesday, 4/24. Get 25% off of your MK bag. They will pre-sale and you can pick it up on Wednesday, if you have something picked put. I just got the electric pink Marina. Very nice, casual and roomy bag. I was going for the red/white sripes but when I saw the pink, I couldn't resist. Looks much better in person than online. I'm thinking I may grab a Hamilton, too. Happy shopping!
> 
> Anybody not near a Macy's, you can order online. Code FRIEND for 25% off, 4/24-4/29


^Thanks for this info!  I'm definitely taking advantage of this sale.


----------



## beachgirl38

Saks friends & family going on now!  If you have a Saks card....code FRNFAM will get you 25% off.  I purchased a Hamilton in luggage today - I already have 2 tan bags, but just love tan & love how this bag looks, especially with the longer strap, so I thought I would give it a try!  I only own one black bag - just very drawn to tan...goes with my complexion & wardrobe.


----------



## missmoimoi

A few more MK bags have trickled in to downtown Winners. Various styles angora python leather and the cocoa/bronze snakeskin embossed leather. 

The 3 compartment Fulton shoulder tote is really tempting me. Msrp range was $425 to $495 but Winners price is $249.


----------



## missmoimoi

This is the bag I'm referring to. You can't tell from this pic but there are dble top handles and the bag has 3 compartments, the center full zip.


----------



## missmoimoi

Here's the other one:


----------



## missmoimoi

Ok, found last one


----------



## fieldsinspring

Neiman Marcus lastcall.com has some really great deals on MK... additional 30% off until May 1st.. some include the black monogram jet set tote, some travel totes, severl graysons and the jewel python hamilton among several more...


----------



## All things Thea

Just picked up a MK Selma in black from Selfridges Trafford, Manchester. They have one left!

No discounts in England but £315 is a nice price until I track down a Celine!


----------



## DoxieMom

Macy's Friends & Family saved me 25% off this beauty!!!


----------



## Judy1123

Nordies okayed the Macy FF deal, and the purple tote from the outlet, great buys..


----------



## jenn805

missmoimoi said:


> This is the bag I'm referring to. You can't tell from this pic but there are dble top handles and the bag has 3 compartments, the center full zip.
> 
> View attachment 2155440


 

I like this style, what is it called


----------



## SeeOurtney

OverAnalyst said:


> If you know it is authentic, I wouldn't wait.



Thanks! I went for it. It *looks* authentic, but I'll just send it back if its not.


----------



## missmoimoi

jenn805 said:


> I like this style, what is it called


 
I think its official name is MK large fulton shoulder tote.  There are other fulton shoulder bags so it gets confusing but Fulton shoulder tote should lead you in the right direction.


----------



## kspurlock1

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2160838
> Nordies okayed the Macy FF deal, and the purple tote from the outlet, great buys..



Do you mean Nordstrom honored the 25pct off at Macy's for a KORS bag? That's super. Which Nordstrom ?


----------



## jenn805

missmoimoi said:


> I think its official name is MK large fulton shoulder tote.  There are other fulton shoulder bags so it gets confusing but Fulton shoulder tote should lead you in the right direction.


 
Thanks


----------



## Judy1123

kspurlock1 said:


> Do you mean Nordstrom honored the 25pct off at Macy's for a KORS bag? That's super. Which Nordstrom ?



Yes Nordie did, in Pleasanton Ca.


----------



## Judy1123

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2160838
> Nordies okayed the Macy FF deal, and the purple tote from the outlet, great buys..


First I had no pix, then up side down pix, now 2 pix's !!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Attention Hamilton Lovers!!! 
Zappos.com has the large vanilla/silver today for $250.99 w free shipping (and usually no tax!) and the brand new Pearl Grey large Saffiano Hamilton for $214.99!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring




----------



## teerash

Anyone with an MK outlet know what kind of Hamiltons they have right now as far a colors/designs/etc?


----------



## maloneyxo

Got these Lesly leopard booties for an amazing reduced price when I visited New York in Feb (I'm from England so MK is a lot more expensive here anyway). Haven't worn them yet though!


----------



## rdsayles

msmsytique said:


> Friends and Family is 25% off (including MK) in May



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vix74

Hi girls, for those of you in Australia, Catch Of The Day has MK bags, some wallets and iPad covers selling at the moment http://www.catchoftheday.com.au


----------



## teerash

Last call has quilted Hammie for $175!

http://www.lastcall.com/p/Michael-b...s%3D402%2C&eItemId=prod15440013&cmCat=product

Poo sorry Didn't see it says item unavailable, I wonder if it is sold out or if it hasn't started selling yet?


----------



## makayk

I picked up this new bag during Macy's friends and family sale. It was a gift to myself for finishing medical school!!


----------



## DoxieMom

makayk said:


> I picked up this new bag during Macy's friends and family sale. It was a gift to myself for finishing medical school!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174365


 

Yay!  Congrats on finishing medical school!  That is HUGE!!!!  I am all about the self-rewards!  Seems no one else knows what I want more than I do!


----------



## PugHeaven

Newbie here.  Pleased to use my first post to congratulate you on your accomplishment and your new bag!


----------



## Lisa2007

Dear FP members...just received an email from last call Neiman Marcus...regarding the North/South Hamilton in tangerine....I have pasted the information below....and if you buy today it's 35% off...

Michael by Michael Kors
Hamilton Large North-South Tote, Tangerine
May 8 & 9: Take an extra 35% off one regular-priced item. 
Excludes clearance and merchandise more deeply discounted. Cannot be combined with other offers. Online sale ends May 10, 2013, at 8 a.m. CT. 

Saffiano leather with gold tone hardware.
Tote handles; 4" drop.
Shoulder strap with chain insets; 12" drop.
Belted top with logo padlock detail.
Snap top for easy, on-the-go access.
Inside; logo jacquard lining; one zip and four open pockets.
13"H x 14"W x 5 3/4"D; bag weight: 3lbs. 

Michael by Michael Kors
Hamilton Large North-South Tote, Tangerine
Compare to:$348.00
Price:$270.00
30% Off:$189.00
LCS13_V1MSK

QTY  
COLOR: TANGERINE
For in-store inquiries, use sku #03242404.


----------



## Kajleen

I'm newbie in MK 

I got this one for ver good price. The Brown Jet Set Travel Tote - is it some older model - can you tell me? I find the name here http://www.lyst.com/bags/michael-by-michael-kors-jet-set-travel-tote-tan/


----------



## makayk

DoxieMom said:


> Yay!  Congrats on finishing medical school!  That is HUGE!!!!  I am all about the self-rewards!  Seems no one else knows what I want more than I do!





PugHeaven said:


> Newbie here.  Pleased to use my first post to congratulate you on your accomplishment and your new bag!




Thank you all so much!! I must admit it is a great feeling!!


----------



## qna1991

Gifts for Grads sale on Ebay right now lasts 27 days!!! 

http://www.ebay.com/rpp/fashionvaul...l%20Kors&_trkparms=&clkid=7644838857969691749


----------



## carterazo

makayk said:


> I picked up this new bag during Macy's friends and family sale. It was a gift to myself for finishing medical school!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174365



Congratulations on finishing medical school- what an accomplishment! (Nice bag, too.  )


----------



## teerash

$175 for a purple n/s saffiano Hamilton! Looks like there are some marks on the lining
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380641703604&index=5&nav=WATCHING&nid=40734088129


----------



## Monterra

makayk said:


> I picked up this new bag during Macy's friends and family sale. It was a gift to myself for finishing medical school!!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Ooh! Congrats for graduating school, and great looking bag! I just noticed this at the Macy's website and was hoping someone had live pics to post of it... It seems like a new jet set model, similar to the Cynthia? How much stuff can you fit into it?
> 
> I'm tempted to get the black one, but with such low-drop handles and my short height I think it would hang in the ground when grabbing the handles!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Macy's.com today with the promo code "icons" save 25% off all bags!


----------



## opey

fieldsinspring said:


> Macy's.com today with the promo code "icons" save 25% off all bags!



I swear i love you hamilition wallet and tote in navy baby!! THANK YOU!
OVER 100$ SAVED!


----------



## fieldsinspring

I'm so glad!!!! 






opey said:


> I swear i love you hamilition wallet and tote in navy baby!! THANK YOU!
> OVER 100$ SAVED!


----------



## mimiboca

I bought a Gia Studded clutch , Michael Kors,  I needed the bling for a wedding, it was 30% off when I went to the cash, that was a surprise !


----------



## mimiboca

sorry double post


----------



## Littlejo00

Macy's has 25% off MK online and in store for icons sale through May 19th!


----------



## teerash

Just FYI, I did the live chat on Nordstrom's website and they will price match the Macy's 25% right now! I was able to order the pink saffiano Hamilton and can pick it up at my local Nordie's! Macy's doesn't appear to have any in store so I don't have to order it and wait!


----------



## Restore724

*NORDSTROM Sale*
MICHAEL Michael Kors'Devon - Small' Crossbody Bag
Was: $198.00 Now: $118.80 40% OFF


----------



## jade

Got this at Nordies. 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-kors-blake-leather-satchel/3421967

MSRP $1195.  Presale $596


----------



## Luba87

Last Call has 40% sale, there are several MK bags and the prices are amazing!


----------



## lala76

Net-a-Porter has Michael Kors Colorblock Carryall wallets (among other wallets) and Colorblock Passport Holders for 40% off. I ordered the wallet and passport holder in Peony for a total of 123.00 (no tax, free shipping in the US)!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Macy's has several of the Bedford line on clearance for 25% off.  If you have STAR rewards you can get an additional 20%.


----------



## teerash

Python EW Hamilton on Zappos for $244! 
http://www.zappos.com/product/7934533/color/20?zfcTest=fcl:0


----------



## makayk

Bloomingdale's has 20% off online with Friends and Family discount. The code is FANDF


----------



## bagonia505

To all my Canadian friends - Holt Renfrew has their 60% designer sale going on. I picked up the small jet set tangerine tote this weekend for $89.


----------



## agentdna

Lord & Taylor and Bonton also has Friends & Family Sale that takes 25% off almost everything.  The fact that they do not charge tax in California makes it an even sweeter deal for me on my Selma messenger bag


----------



## fieldsinspring

Dillard's has several bags and wallets on clearance for 30% off right now-- Including the bowler, zinnia and palm selma, some cloth hamiltons, and the black and the white/navy Grayson's.


----------



## neilboado

It is sale in Last Call by Neiman Marcus til now


----------



## bagonia505

designer1 said:


> Online too??


Unfortunately, Holts is still behind on the e-commerce side. In store only.


----------



## whateve

Are there any coupons or sales I should know about before I end up paying FP on MK.com?


----------



## tazfrk

whateve said:


> Are there any coupons or sales I should know about before I end up paying FP on MK.com?



Do you have any stores that sell MK near you?, I just told my SA at Macy's that there was a sale going on at Dillards and she gave me 25% off a regular not on sale new bag.


----------



## tazfrk

Overstock.com has a peony Hamilton for 299.99 gorgeous and several other bags at nice pricing, wish I wasnt on ban, sighhhhhhhhhh. Free shipping too!
They have a quilted grayson studded satchel in vanilla that is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## tazfrk

today Last Call has a fulton medium hobo in vanilla for 230.00, a tangerine bedford for 295.00, and a greyson in peony for 275.00, pretty bags!


----------



## whateve

tazfrk said:


> Do you have any stores that sell MK near you?, I just told my SA at Macy's that there was a sale going on at Dillards and she gave me 25% off a regular not on sale new bag.


Thanks. Macy's doesn't carry it. I'm looking for the Macbook tote and so far, I've only found it on the MK website.


----------



## Caz71

http://www.brandsexclusive.com.au/c...18629&eid=2337&siteid=1&etype=DAIL&eaction=EC


----------



## dlmassie

Hey ladies this is my first post on this forum! I have some deals to tell you about!  
One I found an MK large zip around wallet with the signature print for $57!! The other is beyondtherack has MK on sale today!


----------



## tazfrk

dlmassie said:


> Hey ladies this is my first post on this forum! I have some deals to tell you about!
> One I found an MK large zip around wallet with the signature print for $57!! The other is beyondtherack has MK on sale today!


cool!


----------



## dlmassie

tazfrk said:


> cool!



Found this beauty at Belk in the store for $195!! (Didn't purchase for my first one but it was tempting with that price tag!! )


----------



## PugHeaven

dlmassie said:


> Found this beauty at Belk in the store for $195!! (Didn't purchase for my first one but it was tempting with that price tag!! )


That looks good on you!  Love it with your shoes!


----------



## dlmassie

PugHeaven said:


> That looks good on you!  Love it with your shoes!


Aw thank you!!


----------



## tazfrk

Belk has a few items on sale for 40% off. My chelsea hobo is there sighhhh, i hate this shopping ban!!!


----------



## DoxieMom

tazfrk said:


> Belk has a few items on sale for 40% off. My chelsea hobo is there sighhhh, i hate this shopping ban!!!


Oh, tazfrk, I totally get it about the ban.  I am sad!!!


----------



## tazfrk

DoxieMom said:


> Oh, tazfrk, I totally get it about the ban.  I am sad!!!



Me too, I just got in the mail today a 20% off coupon for Macy's,:censor:


----------



## LVforMe

tazfrk said:


> Me too, I just got in the mail today a 20% off coupon for Macy's,:censor:



I'm new to Mk and really want a Hamilton! Do you know if the 20% off be used on Mk? I don't have the coupon or a Macy's card but could try to get the coupon from a friend.


----------



## tazfrk

LVforMe said:


> I'm new to Mk and really want a Hamilton! Do you know if the 20% off be used on Mk? I don't have the coupon or a Macy's card but could try to get the coupon from a friend.



You have to use a Macy's card to get the discount, and you can use it on anything I believe. Maybe she can buy it for you and you can just pay her back if she has the card and the coupon.


----------



## LVforMe

tazfrk said:


> You have to use a Macy's card to get the discount, and you can use it on anything I believe. Maybe she can buy it for you and you can just pay her back if she has the card and the coupon.



Thank you! Sadly, Macy's doesn't have what I want after all.


----------



## micheala

ksonia said:


> To all my Canadian friends - Holt Renfrew has their 60% designer sale going on. I picked up the small jet set tangerine tote this weekend for $89.



I'm guessing the sale is over now.. no?


----------



## tazfrk

micheala said:


> I'm guessing the sale is over now.. no?



Have no idea???


----------



## tazfrk

Nice sale going on at last call right now


----------



## brittany0859

If you don't already subscribe to Belk emails, put your email in and they sent me a 20% off coupon. Michael kors is NOT excluded.


----------



## dlmassie

Awesome! Thanks! I will check that out right now!!


----------



## kkatrina

tazfrk said:


> Me too, I just got in the mail today a 20% off coupon for Macy's,:censor:


Hi could you please share how you get the 20% coupon from macy's? I'm from Canada and I'm planning a huge shopping trip in NYC  Thanks so much!!


----------



## tazfrk

kkatrina said:


> Hi could you please share how you get the 20% coupon from macy's? I'm from Canada and I'm planning a huge shopping trip in NYC  Thanks so much!!



It was from opening a credit card account.


----------



## kkatrina

tazfrk said:


> It was from opening a credit card account.



Thanks!! Guess what I'm doing now


----------



## phxlvlove84

Nordstrom allowed me to use my Saks friends and family coupon for 30% off.... Yayyy now waiting for my black Selma to come in the mail.


----------



## tazfrk

kkatrina said:


> Thanks!! Guess what I'm doing now


----------



## fieldsinspring

Dillard's has their clearance an additional 30% off right now, making the green and zinnia Selma's $175


----------



## dlmassie

Belk let me use a new customer 15% coupon (from retailmenot.com) AND a 15% new credit card coupon on my N/S Hamilton!!! making the price $255!  yayyy!


----------



## jenjen1964

Checking this thread made me curious, Carson Pirie Scott has a bunch of bags and accessories on sale online right now, when I added a bag to my cart though, the extra 15% doesn't apply still some good deals!  No Selmas on sale though.


----------



## kkatrina

Some sales on at Macy's!! 

http://www1.macys.com/shop/search?keyword=michael+kors#!fn=PRODUCT_DEPARTMENT%3DHandbags%26pageIndex%3D2%26sortBy%3DORIGINAL%26productsPerPage%3D100&!qvp=iqvp

Still waiting on my grey Selma large satchel to go on some sort of deal!!


----------



## jfzmwz

-removed-


----------



## brittany0859

Bloomingdales has the silver Selma on sale. Messenger selma is $180 and regular is $278


----------



## brittany0859

AND you can get an extra 20% off of that using the code JULY4 and you get free shipping on orders over $150 i think. its a really good deal!! I think today is the last day. I wish some other colors were on sale


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

Hi guys! I've recently discovered and fell in love with Michael Kors. I've been waiting for the medium chain Grayson to go on sale at Macy's and I'm getting impatient. Anyone know if this style ever goes on sale? If not, I think I might take the plunge!

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...556723&Quantity=1&seqNo=4&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG


----------



## EwithDG

Bought these today at my local MK store.  SA said it's almost the end of their sale so I am not sure when the sale started.



I have been eyeing the small Chelsea messenger so I was glad to see it marked down. Original price was $278, got it for $139 + tax. Yay!



They also had a bunch of SLGs on sale and the original price for this one was $98. Got it for $39 + tax.

So check out your stores! :doggie:


----------



## tazfrk

EwithDG said:


> Bought these today at my local MK store.  SA said it's almost the end of their sale so I am not sure when the sale started.
> 
> View attachment 2247275
> 
> I have been eyeing the small Chelsea messenger so I was glad to see it marked down. Original price was $278, got it for $139 + tax. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 2247276
> 
> They also had a bunch of SLGs on sale and the original price for this one was $98. Got it for $39 + tax.
> 
> So check out your stores! :doggie:



Beautiful!


----------



## tazfrk

Ok so I am really hating the bag ban right now, they had a cadet blue large hamilton today at Dillards for 258.00 arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kkatrina

tazfrk said:


> Ok so I am really hating the bag ban right now, they had a cadet blue large hamilton today at Dillards for 258.00 arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh



WHOOOA 258!!  You're so committed and to your ban  You'll get a better deal when you're off it!!


----------



## kkatrina

There's no dillard's in NY?????


----------



## scumone

tazfrk said:


> Ok so I am really hating the bag ban right now, they had a cadet blue large hamilton today at Dillards for 258.00 arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh



I'm seriously impressed!


----------



## tazfrk

scumone said:


> I'm seriously impressed!



Thank you, but I know if I break the ban he will return something of mine or do something to really piss me off, lol.


----------



## tazfrk

kkatrina said:


> WHOOOA 258!!  You're so committed and to your ban  You'll get a better deal when you're off it!!



One can hope


----------



## tazfrk

MK just brought out a new Hamilton, it's gorgeous, it's a blue/black combo, loving it!


----------



## msmsytique

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> Hi guys! I've recently discovered and fell in love with Michael Kors. I've been waiting for the medium chain Grayson to go on sale at Macy's and I'm getting impatient. Anyone know if this style ever goes on sale? If not, I think I might take the plunge!
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...556723&Quantity=1&seqNo=4&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG


 
Macy's Friends and Family and VIP events are the only times I am aware that it goes on sale. Next friends and family is in November not sure about another VIP sale.


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

msmsytique said:


> Macy's Friends and Family and VIP events are the only times I am aware that it goes on sale. Next friends and family is in November not sure about another VIP sale.


thanks  guess I can wait!


----------



## msmsytique

I would 20-25% is better than full price


----------



## tazfrk

Neiman Marcus online has a few things for sale.


----------



## tazfrk

I just picked up a great pair of sunglasses at the Nordstrom early access sale, they have bags and watches on sale too.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Any idea what Michael Kors bags are part of the Nordstrom Anniversary sale?


----------



## aubergined

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Any idea what Michael Kors bags are part of the Nordstrom Anniversary sale?



i saw a N-S Extra Large Jet Set Saffiano leather tote  for $218.90. It seems to come in Iris, Black and Dark Slate.


----------



## tazfrk

aubergined said:


> i saw a N-S Extra Large Jet Set Saffiano leather tote  for $218.90. It seems to come in Iris, Black and Dark Slate.



Yes and I would love it in Iris...


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

aubergined said:


> i saw a N-S Extra Large Jet Set Saffiano leather tote  for $218.90. It seems to come in Iris, Black and Dark Slate.


There have that in the monogram print, brown and vanilla, too!


----------



## kkatrina

Sale going on in Buffalo at the actual MK stores!! 

Question for everyone, do you know if Macy's does price match to the MK stores? Plus the 20% discount?? Thanks!


----------



## kspurlock1

What kind of sale in mk stores? Just a few purses or the whole store? Thx


----------



## brittany0859

Loyalists at Bloomingdales get 25% off michael kors and it even works on some sale michael kors. I just broke my ban for an awesome deal on a Coach mini tanner. So upset!!! I'm wanting a Selma sooooo bad.


----------



## brittany0859

Also, my friend told me there was a Michael kors online outlet. Is this true? If it is, do they sell authentic bags?


----------



## Pelagia

brittany0859 said:


> Also, my friend told me there was a Michael kors online outlet. Is this true? If it is, do they sell authentic bags?


Really? That would be awesome! I've always wanted to go to an mk outlet but so far away!


----------



## brittany0859

Pelagia said:


> Really? That would be awesome! I've always wanted to go to an mk outlet but so far away!



I know! Mine is about an hour away. Really hoping its true!!


----------



## Sweetpea19

I was at that MK store in Buffalo 2 days ago it was on a few bags and wallets, nothing I was looking for.


----------



## iluvbags11

dlmassie said:


> Belk let me use a new customer 15% coupon (from retailmenot.com) AND a 15% new credit card coupon on my N/S Hamilton!!! making the price $255!  yayyy!



 I opened a credit card online and it didn't let me use both discounts

I shouldn't have opened one. I'm gonna cancel this card right away. You are lucky I'm jealous.


----------



## southlandjulie

just heard from my Macys SA that they are in pre-sale for a customer appreciation event starting on July 24th of 20% off. she tells me that it can be used for MK bags. anyone else hear this?


----------



## tazfrk

Last call by Neiman Marcus has these two bags today
Jet set zip top toe in peony 175.00
Jet set small tote in zinnia 175.00
They will be gone quick.


----------



## TaterTots

Zappos has marked down some of the summer colors. I just got a Jet Set Medium Saffiano Travel Tote in Palm for $167.99 that's a $110 discount .  I believe there was one other left. The small in Palm was on sale as well.


----------



## tazfrk

TaterTots said:


> Zappos has marked down some of the summer colors. I just got a Jet Set Medium Saffiano Travel Tote in Palm for $167.99 that's a $110 discount .  I believe there was one other left. The small in Palm was on sale as well.



Wow they have the quilted fulton e/w tote on sale for 197 I paid 264.00.


----------



## TaterTots

Zappos has the Vanilla N/S PVC Logo Hamilton on sale for $209.99 with only 3 left in stock ...  That's at a savings of $138.01  That's a pretty good savings!!!


----------



## TaterTots

I've also noticed Zappos has the  Deneuve Large Shoulder Tote in Vanilla and Tangerine for $257.99 that's a savings of $170.01 .


----------



## Miss Fancye

I ordered the Jet Set Saffiano Travel Tote in black for $278 & the Macbook Logo Tote in brown for $249 on the MichaelKors.com website delivered to Australia for $55 via FedEx priority. I found this very reasonable given they are US prices. For those outside the US just through their online chat function available 24/7. Saks Fifth Avenue currently have $10 shipping to Australia till July 31 and Neiman Marcus have either reduced or free shipping to Australia too.


----------



## msmsytique

brittany0859 said:


> And can it be used online? I don't have a Macy's where I live



To buy online simply go to Macy's website on July 24, they usually post the promo codes for online shopping on the front page.


----------



## teerash

Dillards in Strongsville, Ohio has 2 palm Hamiltons half off


----------



## brittany0859

Was planning on ordering a Selma from Macy's with the coupon as I don't have a Macy's where I live. If I go to my local belk/dillards and tell them Macy's has a coupon, will they price match?


----------



## tyrapeeps

20% off all MICHAEL Michael Kors Handbag/Wallets in Piperlime! Use code EVERYONE  Have fun!


----------



## Squeaky00

I wish they would make more Selma in Palm.  I lucked out on that bag


----------



## teerash

Squeaky00 said:


> I wish they would make more Selma in Palm.  I lucked out on that bag



My dillards also had palm Selma half off


----------



## Me17

Macy's is having a 20% off pre-sale on all Michael Kors for the event on Wednesday.  You can buy your items now and pick them up on Wednesday.  I bought a couple things in the store today but I am not sure if the pre-sale or actual sale is available online.


----------



## Jennifer41

Dillard's does run sales. Not as much as Macy's but they do every so often


----------



## tazfrk

Me17 said:


> Macy's is having a 20% off pre-sale on all Michael Kors for the event on Wednesday.  You can buy your items now and pick them up on Wednesday.  I bought a couple things in the store today but I am not sure if the pre-sale or actual sale is available online.



Macy's is awesome, since my husband bought my hamilton the other day there they let him open a charge acct today, gave him the 20% off for a new acct. and gave him an additional 20% off for the presale but let me keep the bag, woohooo , love them. So I got the new black/blue hamilton for over 100.00 off the price, now I am really excited, lol.


----------



## XCruiseMe

I went to the Michael Kors Outlet in Aurora IL today,  total waste of time.  They had some stuff 50% off, but nothing I really see anyone asking about.   They had no Graysons or Selmas. Same wallet in multiple colors.  They did have some nice Hamilton Bags but they weren't outlet price by any means. Just wanted to update.   


P.S  for the Macys Pre-sale, do I need a coupon or can I just ask them in the actual store?  
I have a gift card that needs to be spent!!


----------



## tazfrk

XCruiseMe said:


> I went to the Michael Kors Outlet in Aurora IL today,  total waste of time.  They had some stuff 50% off, but nothing I really see anyone asking about.   They had no Graysons or Selmas. Same wallet in multiple colors.  They did have some nice Hamilton Bags but they weren't outlet price by any means. Just wanted to update.
> 
> 
> P.S  for the Macys Pre-sale, do I need a coupon or can I just ask them in the actual store?
> I have a gift card that needs to be spent!!



I just asked in store.


----------



## tazfrk

My Dillards had a yellow selma a green selma today half off, and lots of other styles as well for about 30% off.


----------



## XCruiseMe

tazfrk said:


> I just asked in store.





Thank you very much!


----------



## brittany0859

My Dillards only had one Palm Green Selma left. It was on sale for $170!! Wish they put other colors on sale like that. They also had a ton of wallets on clearance. I looked at a cadet continental wallet for $96. They had some jet set bags and quilted bags as well. MK had a huge clearance section so check out your local dillards!


----------



## Purse06

I wish that there is Dillard's within 50 miles in my area. I would love to purchase the Selma in that price. I wonder if Dillard store will ship item, and accept order by phone.


----------



## tazfrk

Dillards told me the neons should be going onsale soon!


----------



## brittany0859

If anyone hears anything about Cadet Selma's ever coming back in stock, please post! I'm dying for one!


----------



## buim87

tazfrk said:


> Dillards told me the neons should be going onsale soon!



which Dilliards location that you see the palm? i am searching high and low for this color


----------



## brittany0859

buim87 said:


> which Dilliards location that you see the palm? i am searching high and low for this color



My Dillard's (Knoxville, TN) had palm green on sale for $170!


----------



## Sweetpea19

tazfrk said:


> Dillards told me the neons should be going onsale soon!



The large neons or messengers? Neon messengers are very hard to find!


----------



## Sweetpea19

I just bought a Selma from Macy's on July 16 and had it shipped to me, got it on July 19. Would they still honor the 20% off customer appreciation discount for me?


----------



## msmsytique

Sweetpea19 said:


> I just bought a Selma from Macy's on July 16 and had it shipped to me, got it on July 19. Would they still honor the 20% off customer appreciation discount for me?



Yes, there is a form online you can fill out for the difference to be refunded or you can call them. I have done both.


----------



## buim87

brittany0859 said:


> My Dillard's (Knoxville, TN) had palm green on sale for $170!



thank you. I called them and they said the bag no longer there. when did you see the bag?  i tried to call at least 10 different Dillard to day and no luck so far.


----------



## XCruiseMe

I wonder what time this sale is going to start on Macy's online.


----------



## tazfrk

Dillards just started a sale right now 30% off sale shoes, 40% of clearance with your dillards card.


----------



## XCruiseMe

http://www1.macys.com/cms/deals/WYW...UDE_1-_-CATEGORY -- 5125 -- :get savings pass

*The online code for Macy's Excludes Michael Kors.*


----------



## brittany0859

buim87 said:


> thank you. I called them and they said the bag no longer there. when did you see the bag?  i tried to call at least 10 different Dillard to day and no luck so far.



I just saw it Monday when I picked up my selma! They only had one left and I think they might've had a Silver Selma


----------



## Pelagia

I'm so upset it excludes mk!!!


----------



## XCruiseMe

Pelagia said:


> I'm so upset it excludes mk!!!




I went to the store today and I couldnt get the 20% off of MK.  Maybe I had the wrong coupon?!? It is possible.


----------



## buim87

XCruiseMe said:


> I went to the store today and I couldnt get the 20% off of MK.  Maybe I had the wrong coupon?!? It is possible.



No. You did not have a wrong coupon. Macy's was just being ridiculous. The only do the presale. When the actual sale started, it can't be applied to MK. This is the first time that they do this kind of dump marketing strategies.


----------



## anhpham1907

good price for michael kors selma which is $190
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-with-ta...469?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232de55c5d


----------



## lenie

The Selma in Cadet blue is on sale at bloomingdales.com  for just over $250.


----------



## haruhii

I got this at Macy's the other day for $136.80 plus tax. I think it's called a Selma messenger. It was on sale and I had a 20% off coupon.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Zappos has the large studded selma in vanilla for $299 and the mandarin for $258


----------



## farris2

fieldsinspring said:


> Zappos has the large studded selma in vanilla for $299 and the mandarin for $258
> View attachment 2292447



I saw this today. There are a lot of clearance bags There


----------



## teerash

Not on sale, but zappos has the large vanilla Hamilton with rose gold hardware for those who like rose gold


----------



## brittany0859

I got an email from belk with a 20% off coupon. Only excludes MK shoes


----------



## lenie

There is the Selma in Loden on ebay with starting bid of $299.


----------



## missbagwathi

brittany0859 said:


> I got an email from belk with a 20% off coupon. Only excludes MK shoes



Hi Brittany, can I please have the coupon if you are not using it. Thanks!


----------



## KatherineO

I have a quick question- where does everyone find their coupons? I got a 15% off from Macy's but it excludes Michael Kors. The closest stores to me are Dillard's & Belk, where can I find coupons for them? I am going to get my Selma today & would love to find a deal so that I can possibly pick up my Selma & a few accessories. Anyone who can point me in the right direction would be amazing. Thank you ladies!


----------



## brittany0859

KatherineO said:


> I have a quick question- where does everyone find their coupons? I got a 15% off from Macy's but it excludes Michael Kors. The closest stores to me are Dillard's & Belk, where can I find coupons for them? I am going to get my Selma today & would love to find a deal so that I can possibly pick up my Selma & a few accessories. Anyone who can point me in the right direction would be amazing. Thank you ladies!



I don't think Dillards uses coupons but they do put MK Selma's on clearance occasionally...so check there first! As for
Belk, go on their website and sign up for emails. They send lots of coupons. Most  are for sale purchases but they do send good ones like 20% off regular purchases and they usually include MK. If you really want to get a discount I would sign up for their emails and just wait for a good one. I know it's tough, I was going to wait for a coupon to get my selma, but I just couldn't wait any longer lol. If you don't mind ordering, Bloomingdales sends out coupons as well through email.


----------



## brittany0859

KatherineO said:


> I have a quick question- where does everyone find their coupons? I got a 15% off from Macy's but it excludes Michael Kors. The closest stores to me are Dillard's & Belk, where can I find coupons for them? I am going to get my Selma today & would love to find a deal so that I can possibly pick up my Selma & a few accessories. Anyone who can point me in the right direction would be amazing. Thank you ladies!



You can also try retailmenot.com they sometimes has good ones for Belk


----------



## haruhii

KatherineO said:


> I have a quick question- where does everyone find their coupons? I got a 15% off from Macy's but it excludes Michael Kors. The closest stores to me are Dillard's & Belk, where can I find coupons for them? I am going to get my Selma today & would love to find a deal so that I can possibly pick up my Selma & a few accessories. Anyone who can point me in the right direction would be amazing. Thank you ladies!



I get Macy's coupons in the mail for having their store card. The latest coupons that I got said 20% off but excluded full priced MK handbags. I bought one that was already on sale so I saved extra with the coupon. After that transaction, the cashier gave me another coupon for 15% off one item. That one didn't say it excluded MK.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Macys is having their charity event on the 24th- you buy a charity pass for $5 and you get 25% off your purchases all day. Includes MK. HTH


----------



## FrkTea

fieldsinspring said:


> Macys is having their charity event on the 24th- you buy a charity pass for $5 and you get 25% off your purchases all day. Includes MK. HTH



Does that include international customers as well?


----------



## fieldsinspring

I know online has more exclusions, but I'm not sure. You can go to macys.com right now and look at it and the rules. They call it "shop for a cause"




FrkTea said:


> Does that include international customers as well?


----------



## cola262

Belk has their 20% off employee discount now. The code is on their homepage.


----------



## FrkTea

That's a great deal! Wish I lived in the US


----------



## lucydee

Hello Ladies, 
Macys started the one day sale promotion early.  One Day Sale scheduled for Friday & Saturday but they gave discounts tonight an extra 40% off Sale Handbags.
I went after work today and saw the 40% off signs on the table with MK Bags that are already reduced.  Tons of beautiful bags!
I bought the Neon Pink Perforated Jet Set Tote.  I love it and will post pic tomorrow because I am tired now.
40% off good until Sunday is what SA told me.  Only 40% good on sale MK Bags not regular price.


----------



## tazfrk

lucydee said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Macys started the one day sale promotion early.  One Day Sale scheduled for Friday & Saturday but they gave discounts tonight an extra 40% off Sale Handbags.
> I went after work today and saw the 40% off signs on the table with MK Bags that are already reduced.  Tons of beautiful bags!
> I bought the Neon Pink Perforated Jet Set Tote.  I love it and will post pic tomorrow because I am tired now.
> 40% off good until Sunday is what SA told me.  Only 40% good on sale MK Bags not regular price.



Darn it was just there today and no sales sign but they had a gorgeous vanilla hamilton, that will probably be snapped up tomorrow.


----------



## anhpham1907

lucydee said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Macys started the one day sale promotion early.  One Day Sale scheduled for Friday & Saturday but they gave discounts tonight an extra 40% off Sale Handbags.
> I went after work today and saw the 40% off signs on the table with MK Bags that are already reduced.  Tons of beautiful bags!
> I bought the Neon Pink Perforated Jet Set Tote.  I love it and will post pic tomorrow because I am tired now.
> 40% off good until Sunday is what SA told me.  Only 40% good on sale MK Bags not regular price.


 
Can I ask which macy was it? Do they have michael kors selma on sale ? Thanks


----------



## lucydee

anhpham1907 said:


> Can I ask which macy was it? Do they have michael kors selma on sale ? Thanks



Hi 
What does selma look like? I only know totes and hamilton bags.
This store is macys Queens center mall.


----------



## brittany0859

lucydee said:


> Hi
> What does selma look like? I only know totes and hamilton bags.
> This store is macys Queens center mall.



This is a Selma


----------



## harlem_cutie

macy's 34th has 25% off with an additional 20% off. They had Studded Selma in Mandarin, Turquoise and Vanilla, one Navy Devon, Jet Set Zip Top in Turquoise and Mandarin and Jet Set Travel Tote in Yellow and Red Stripes. This is as of 20 minutes ago. They had other bags too (not much) but this is all I remember because these are the only bags I recognize.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

lucydee said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Macys started the one day sale promotion early.  One Day Sale scheduled for Friday & Saturday but they gave discounts tonight an extra 40% off Sale Handbags.
> I went after work today and saw the 40% off signs on the table with MK Bags that are already reduced.  Tons of beautiful bags!
> I bought the Neon Pink Perforated Jet Set Tote.  I love it and will post pic tomorrow because I am tired now.
> 40% off good until Sunday is what SA told me.  Only 40% good on sale MK Bags not regular price.



Is this Roosevelt Field????!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

lucydee said:


> Hi
> What does selma look like? I only know totes and hamilton bags.
> This store is macys Queens center mall.



Never mind!!!!  LOL.   Can you tell me where this mall is located?   I love malls I don't know about!!!!


----------



## lucydee

Mrs. Mac said:


> Never mind!!!!  LOL.   Can you tell me where this mall is located?   I love malls I don't know about!!!!


 

The mall is Queens Center Mall, it was my first time there.  I purchased the MK Medium Perforated leather Jet Set Tote on Clearance


----------



## Mrs. Mac

lucydee said:


> The mall is Queens Center Mall, it was my first time there.  I purchased the MK Medium Perforated leather Jet Set Tote on Clearance



Thanks!!!  I may have to take a ride!!!!!


----------



## teerash

My Macys had a vanilla Devin with rose gold hardware. It was on sale for $213 but it was a return and the dustbag looked odd to me. But beautiful bag if anyone is looking!


----------



## bs311

cola262 said:


> Belk has their 20% off employee discount now. The code is on their homepage.



I added the Selma, but when I went to apply the coupon code, it threw an error stating that the item is not valid.

However the exclusions only say "Michael Kors Shoes"

What's my next move??


----------



## cola262

bs311 said:


> I added the Selma, but when I went to apply the coupon code, it threw an error stating that the item is not valid.
> 
> However the exclusions only say "Michael Kors Shoes"
> 
> What's my next move??



I just tried and it worked.


----------



## missbagwathi

bs311 said:


> I added the Selma, but when I went to apply the coupon code, it threw an error stating that the item is not valid.
> 
> However the exclusions only say "Michael Kors Shoes"
> 
> What's my next move??



Same here!


----------



## tazfrk

on Neiman Marcus last call there is a vanilla quilted fulton , it's gorgeous and only 205.00.


----------



## tazfrk

Dillards is having their card holder preview sale, I just got the neon yellow multifunction case for my phone and credit cards for 36.00 and I got a pair of shoes  for 46.00, that are super cute.


----------



## brittany0859

Dillard's is having a huge clearance markdown. An extra 40% off handbags/accessories and shoes I think and an extra 30% off clothing

Bloomingdales discount is 20% off $300 or 15% off less than that


----------



## fieldsinspring

Macy's "shop for a cause" today only. Spend $5 for a donation to the march of dimes, get 25% off your purchases all day. I ordered a large saffiano Hamilton in mandarin this morning- it was already on sale- after the discounts, $200


----------



## makaaloled

Macy's has Selma Stud large zip clutch on sale in gorgeous colors.  reg $108, not $80.99

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...424726&Quantity=1&seqNo=2&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG


----------



## Ddelta

Was at the michael kors store on fifth avenue in NYC and they were having a huge sale. Extra 25% off sale price which included the turquoise studded clutch, green selma medium, green selma large studded, green saffiano hamilton, green saffiano zip around wallet, mandarin selma, mandarin large studded selma, vanilla Weston small and large, perforated neon clutches and perforated totes amongst others! All already on sale and then extra 25% off, I didn't check all the prices but the medium selma in green was $186 before tax and the studded clutch I bought at $44 after tax


----------



## Ddelta

Also I saw a vanilla saffiano hamilton at the tj maxx at 620 avenue of the Americas (6th and 18th) for $199, it even still had the dust bag in!


----------



## fieldsinspring

MK Boutiques have the loden (dark green) bags (Selma, studded Selma, and Hamilton) for 30% and today additional 25% off!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

MK stainless steel mirrored face watch- http://www.ebay.com/itm/300958847422?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649.

I've never seen one like this before


----------



## tazfrk

kkatrina said:


> Show us?


 
Returned the shoes, not comfortable but love the little neon case, will post pics soon. Sorry I have been sick....


----------



## msmsytique

Got this in todays mail.


----------



## TaterTots

Zappos has the North/South Hamilton in Vanilla with yellow gold hardware for $269.99 if anyone else is interested in picking one up.....


----------



## bzzztobee

msmsytique said:


> Got this in todays mail.



Do we HAVE to reserve our items in advance to get the 25% discount. Or can we just show up at any Macys store on wed the 18th with our Macys card and get 25% off of any MK items? 
Is this a one day sale?


----------



## Mikaelha

msmsytique said:


> Got this in todays mail.




I received this information when I called, YEY!


----------



## msmsytique

bzzztobee said:


> Do we HAVE to reserve our items in advance to get the 25% discount. Or can we just show up at any Macys store on wed the 18th with our Macys card and get 25% off of any MK items?
> Is this a one day sale?


I think it goes down to 20% on the 18th


----------



## bzzztobee

msmsytique said:


> I think it goes down to 20% on the 18th



Is the Macy's VIP presale from Mon the 9th of sept UNTIL Tues the 17th ? Or only on Mon the 9th and Tuesday the 17th?


----------



## Hippie123098

msmsytique said:


> Got this in todays mail.


 
Does anyone know if the 25% applies if you sign up for the Macy's card during those dates?  I don't have a card yet.


----------



## bzzztobee

If we purchase a MK item online during the Macys presale and have it shipped to us, I assume they will only ship it when the actual sale starts? (in other words wed the 18th?)


----------



## msmsytique

bzzztobee said:


> Is the Macy's VIP presale from Mon the 9th of sept UNTIL Tues the 17th ? Or only on Mon the 9th and Tuesday the 17th?


 
September 9th thru the 17th. It's usually always 1 week, give or take 



Hippie123098 said:


> Does anyone know if the 25% applies if you sign up for the Macy's card during those dates?  I don't have a card yet.


 
Yes, but you don't need a Macy's card for the presale. If you do get one then your discount will be even better 



bzzztobee said:


> If we purchase a MK item online during the Macys presale and have it shipped to us, I assume they will only ship it when the actual sale starts? (in other words wed the 18th?)


 
Presale is in store only. You can call and be sure but that's they way it usually is. ONLINE CODE IS VIP valid 9/18-9/22


----------



## bzzztobee

Just wondering if any other department stores are holding a similar VIP sale event like the one at Macys. I called most of the Macys in the area where I'll be visiting and none of them carry the bag that I want. 

Was wondering if Nordstrom would price match the coupon.


----------



## Vanessa26

Today i was at my local Macys because I had similar questions as you ladies here. I first asked if this was in store only because the item I want is not in stock, the selma medium messenger. Well, she told me it was in store only but if I wanted to they could order it at the register for me. Once I received it, I could bring it in and they would price adjust it for me!  Of course I ordered it and then I asked if i had to use my macys card, and she stated because is an online order I could use any credit card or gift cards. I was so relieved because I wanted to use up some gift cards I had!! Overall, I had such great service at my local macys. Turns out, the young lady who was helping me was a manager! Moral of the story: it never hurts to ask!!


----------



## msmsytique

bzzztobee said:


> Just wondering if any other department stores are holding a similar VIP sale event like the one at Macys. I called most of the Macys in the area where I'll be visiting and none of them carry the bag that I want.
> 
> Was wondering if Nordstrom would price match the coupon.



You'd have to call and ask. I know they will price match for the same item on sale somewhere else. Not sure if they will price match a presale. But they should price match
 the 20% VIP sale on the 18th


----------



## bzzztobee

msmsytique said:


> You'd have to call and ask. I know they will price match for the same item on sale somewhere else. Not sure if they will price match a presale. But they should price match
> the 20% VIP sale on the 18th



Will do that! Thnx for answering all of our questions btw!


----------



## msmsytique

bzzztobee said:


> Will do that! Thnx for answering all of our questions btw!


 
Your welcome


----------



## msmsytique

bag3164 said:


> I need a help too, can anyone tell if this bag is authentic?
> I wanna buy it. but just in case,i'd like to check.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-MICH...item3cd1482616


 

I don't have this bag. Best thing to do is to compare it to the Michael Kors official website since they have pics of bag inside and out. Take a look at the Hamilton thread, those ladies have tons of pictures. The inside of the bag on ebay and the MK official site don't match up. 

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8519&isEditorial=false


----------



## tracerx

Hi everyone, I am visiting from the Coach forum. I have a Michael Kors Jet Set east west tote and  multifunction wallet on hold for Belk presale event tomorrow night. The  color is Pomegranate, and the prices are $125 w/tax for the tote and $43  for the wallet.

I was wondering does anyone have any opinions/advice on the tote, and  since I am a newbie to MK as a brand are those decent prices? Works out  to a little over 50% off original retail. Should I hold out for better  pricing? Any input would be appreciated! I am educated on Coach now but  totally clueless on Michael Kors. Thank you!


----------



## TaterTots

tracerx said:


> Hi everyone, I am visiting from the Coach forum. I have a Michael Kors Jet Set east west tote and  multifunction wallet on hold for Belk presale event tomorrow night. The  color is Pomegranate, and the prices are $125 w/tax for the tote and $43  for the wallet.
> 
> I was wondering does anyone have any opinions/advice on the tote, and  since I am a newbie to MK as a brand are those decent prices? Works out  to a little over 50% off original retail. Should I hold out for better  pricing? Any input would be appreciated! I am educated on Coach now but  totally clueless on Michael Kors. Thank you!



I think you got a nice deal!!!    the  jet set tote was my first MK bag and I LOVE it...  mine wasn't on sale and I paid $178 I believe for it and it's the signature jet set so at $125 that's great...  you've got tons of room with that bag... I carry more stuff then I should and still have room to throw in my iPad and water bottle I think it's a terrific bag..


----------



## tracerx

TaterTots said:


> I think you got a nice deal!!!    the  jet set tote was my first MK bag and I LOVE it...  mine wasn't on sale and I paid $178 I believe for it and it's the signature jet set so at $125 that's great...  you've got tons of room with that bag... I carry more stuff then I should and still have room to throw in my iPad and water bottle I think it's a terrific bag..



Thank you, I appreciate the input.


----------



## TaterTots

tracerx said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the input.



Your welcome... I think you'll really enjoy having it in your collection....


----------



## monovv

Not sure if macys still have the color i want


----------



## Ghost55

Just pre bought the Selma in Pearl Gray!!! So excited for Wednesday's pick up


----------



## tazfrk

Got a surprise 20% off anything at Macy's today online, but still on purse ban, gonna see if there is anything else I like, lol.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MK boutique at summer set Mall Troy MI has Selma in Loden and mandrin 30% off.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Mays has 20% off and Carsons has 20% off if you donate some good condition clothes you get a coupon in Rochester MI


----------



## msmeow

Hello, there is a bag that I would like to buy... does the Michael Kors site ever offer discount codes? Or rather does anyone know if there is a promo code coming up soon?? Thanks in advance


----------



## msmsytique

msmeow said:


> Hello, there is a bag that I would like to buy... does the Michael Kors site ever offer discount codes? Or rather does anyone know if there is a promo code coming up soon?? Thanks in advance


 
Only promo code I have seen on the MK official site was free shipping. Check out the sales section for discounted bags but I have not seen a % discount ever on the site. Anywhere else you could order from, I think Macys does international shipping.


----------



## msmeow

msmsytique said:


> Only promo code I have seen on the MK official site was free shipping. Check out the sales section for discounted bags but I have not seen a % discount ever on the site. Anywhere else you could order from, I think Macys does international shipping.


^ thanks for your response. I ended up buying it from Neiman Marcus as Macy's did not have the colour way I wanted - free DHL shipping to Oz at the moment from NM


----------



## anhpham1907

has anyone seen this colour of michael kors large selma ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181225179572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## gophers7

In reply to this "Mint Green" selma posted just above from ebay ... I contacted the seller about the bag since I had never seen it before, and she replied saying it was a very old color and sent a photo of the price tag. It has a bloomies return sticker on it, however I called Bloomies to ask about the UPC for the item, and it didnt come up at all on their system. Not to mention the tag looks completely FAKE.

I messaged all this to the seller, and her response was SO RUDE. I attached the photo of the tag, and the response here.  IF the item was authentic, why would she get so defensive and try to turn it around on me?  Especially when I have such a good track record on ebay and sell only authentic items?  

PLEASE BE VERY CAUTIOUS OF THIS SELLER!!!


----------



## Ddelta

Saw the EW zinnia hamilton in tj maxx on 6th avenue and 18th in NYC today for $179


----------



## smiles1003

Bloomingdales has the Jet Set Medium travel tote in grey and blue on sale for 194.60.  Plus, if you type in the code friends you get an additional 20% off, making it come out to 155.68.

Link to Bloomingdales.


----------



## Summer sunshine

I just saw lots of MK totes and clutches, sorry not sure of names, in TK Maxx, Oxford if anyone from the UK is looking. Not sure if it's just my local or across all the TK Maxx stores?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Macy's.com has the Hamilton colorblock (slate/black and sapphire/black) for $267.99 right now


----------



## ducky112

I went to the outlet at Vaughan Mills in Toronto area and some bags were 30% off. I got a light grey outlet Hamilton with rose gold hardware for 30% off


----------



## BowSatchelLover

I've just been to the House of Fraser in Lakeside, Thurrock and they had the Hamilton NS Saffiano in Cinnabar and Black, Jet Set Saffiano Continental Wallet in Cinnabar and a soft leather black foldover wallet which I don't know the name of.


----------



## designer.deals

If anyone is interested.. Dillard's has the black and slate selma on sale for $250.50!!


----------



## amethyst25

Dark Dune large Hamilton saffiano tote on sale for $268.50 on jomashop.com


----------



## Sweetpixie

Costco usually have MK but nit much tho.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you for posting this!  I went to my Dillards and they had the sapphire/black one for $250 and the sales woman told me they were doing the bag trade in next Wednesday and it takes another $50 off and they hold it until then. Sold!  They also had a few hamiltons. 




designer.deals said:


> If anyone is interested.. Dillard's has the black and slate selma on sale for $250.50!!


----------



## weddywie

fieldsinspring said:


> Thank you for posting this!  I went to my Dillards and they had the sapphire/black one for $250 and the sales woman told me they were doing the bag trade in next Wednesday and it takes another $50 off and they hold it until then. Sold!  They also had a few hamiltons.



Never heard of bag trade at Dillard's before. Does it have to be Michael kors bag too?


----------



## mzkyie

Macy's has 20% off today. Bought my new Selma for $306.


----------



## designer.deals

mzkyie said:


> Macy's has 20% off today. Bought my new Selma for $306.




With a coupon?


----------



## mzkyie

designer.deals said:


> With a coupon?


 No I didn't have a coupon at all. The women didn't tell me until I got to the register.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Nope! Any old bag will do- it goes to sheltered women I believe, and if you don't have an old purse they still give you the discount 



weddywie said:


> Never heard of bag trade at Dillard's before. Does it have to be Michael kors bag too?


----------



## designer.deals

mzkyie said:


> No I didn't have a coupon at all. The women didn't tell me until I got to the register.




Thanks! Now I know where  I'm spending my weekend


----------



## janeyc

piperlime.gap.com (the brand associated with gap/old navy/banana republic) is having some kind of "birthday celebration" with a mystery percentage off of your purchase.  They have the Selma in black and luggage along with some Hamiltons.  It's possible to get the bags for up to 30% off and the sale goes until the 21st!


----------



## hthrs

Does anyone know if MK will be included in the one day sale at Macys this weekend? I read in the forum that Coach bags will be 25% off and I was wondering if MK was also on sale....


----------



## designer.deals

hthrs said:


> Does anyone know if MK will be included in the one day sale at Macys this weekend? I read in the forum that Coach bags will be 25% off and I was wondering if MK was also on sale....




Not that I know of but belks and lord & Taylor have their sale going on


----------



## belovaldi

Anyone seen MK Miranda on sale recently?


----------



## melissatrv

Belk does their charity sale first week in November I believe....I received a Belk 20 or 25% off anything coupon even cosmetics.  The SA told me that charity % off rings up as a sale and it is the only time of the year it can be combined with the special %off anything coupon.  Looking forward to that!


----------



## Luba87

MK on modnique.com today. The prices are pretty good!


----------



## melissatrv

I ordered this cutie from the Carson's Friends and Family Sale


----------



## LVOEbear

Macy's and bloomingdales have select items on sale like the gilmore satchel, cross bodies, dark dune and black jet set tote just for this weekend I think


----------



## amethyst25

Bloomingdales and Dillards have the dark dune Studded Large N/S Selma on sale for $299.60


----------



## justwatchin

Not sure if this was posted but just in case...Bon-Ton is having their Friends and Family sale; 25% off and Michael Kors in included...and you can stack coupons...FRIFAM13OCT is the code for 25% off and then you can use FREESHIP75 for free shipping on purchases of $75 or more...sale is on thru November 6th


----------



## pink sapphire

melissatrv said:


> Belk does their charity sale first week in November I believe....I received a Belk 20 or 25% off anything coupon even cosmetics.  The SA told me that charity % off rings up as a sale and it is the only time of the year it can be combined with the special %off anything coupon.  Looking forward to that!


 I have 20% coupon saw a bag $595 can I combine it if I shop  only problem is don't thing they have bag in store only online


----------



## Captivating

A few Michael Kors bags on sale at Nordstrom.com


----------



## NurseAnn

Several MK bags in the half yearly sale. I grabbed a large Bedford satchel in black.  Double points for Nordstrom cardholders.


----------



## Khanhly nguyen

Hello. I'm new member. Anyone know how to get 10% discount for member?


----------



## clu13

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...ferralID=1c5ef067-4be5-11e3-beb7-001b2166c2c0

Azalea Mirada is 40% off - I just ordered one!  My first MK bag.  They had to get it from a store so inventory is low.  I believe it will go back up to full price at the end of the sale.  It is full price at Bloomies


----------



## carriekay

Found some MK wallets on clearance at Dillard's yesterday for $45!!! Even the zip around style!!


----------



## acm1134

Is there a department store (online shopping) that will apply a percentage coupon to a MK bag ? It seems like MK is ALWAYS in the 'exclusions'


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Is there a department store (online shopping) that will apply a percentage coupon to a MK bag ? It seems like MK is ALWAYS in the 'exclusions'




Right now bloomingdales has 20% off Macy's will be dec 4 25% off


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Right now bloomingdales has 20% off Macy's will be dec 4 25% off


Thank you !!!


----------



## marie0505

Macy's is doing a presale already. They had a table full of Mk bags on clearance plus 25% presale. Snagged the Coffee Hamilton Saffiano in Large clearance to $268 plus 25% presale is $201 before taxes. Great deal! The SA was fab too! She signed me up for email & will email me new MK arrivals & sale info before it is released to the public. They had lots of selmas and Hamiltons on Clearance & most of the items that are shown on the Macy's website. Just waiting until they get the dark khaki im stock & my SA will notify me. I also fell in love with the Selma messengers! The mini's are alot smaller compared to the mediums but are the same in depth.


----------



## iceshiva

I went to Macy's today and they are ON SALE already... I got jet set tote in luggage color for only $148 (originally $248). They have it for 25% and if you have Macy's card, you got another 20% off

As for Nordstorm, they have all MK bag on sale for 20% and YES, even for SELMA in black, luggage or whatever color. Online you can only see some model on sale, but if you go to Nordstrom, they give you 20% off every MK bags that you can find on shelf  and if you cant find it, they can order online for you for 20%
Here the link to Large Selma for only $286
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...x&cm_pla=bags:women:handbag&cm_ven=display_rt

I also stopped by at MK today because Nordstorm did not have the color that I wanted which is Red and Dark dune in Medium Selma.. I told MK store that Macy, bloomingdale and Nordstorm are doing sale of 20% and they matched it  YES... so i got 3 medium size selma for only $230 something (down from $298)... 

If you love MK.. go to Macys, bloomingdales and Nordstorm and even MK


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Today at MACYS!!!   All these bags out ready for the ONE DAY sale.  They are 25% now + 25% starting presale Tue and one Day sale Wed.

I did a presale on the coffee studded Selma and matching wallet.  I will pick those up on Dec 4th since I can't make it in there tomorrow.


----------



## iceshiva

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I was there today also!  Got me a Selma too.  Which ones did you buy?



I got too many.. for christmas gifts 

From Macys:
I got jetset tote with zipper on top with luggage color for $148

From Nordstrom:
one selma large in Coffee color for $286
one selma large in black color for $286
one selma large in luggage color for $286

From Michael Kors:
two selma medium in red for $230 each
two selma medium in dark dune for 230 each
one selma medium in pink for $230
one selma medium in black for $230

I save $670 in total 
enough to almost buy two large selma...
HAPPY !


----------



## iceshiva

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Wow!! Amazing prices and gifts!



It is..
I was surprised when the MK store matched 20% of nordstorm and Macys' Deals..
Because the medium size are not available at Nordstrom.
So, when they said they will match it, I was in Heaven


----------



## lincy11

When the presale ends?


----------



## LVaznGRL

iceshiva said:


> It is..
> I was surprised when the MK store matched 20% of nordstorm and Macys' Deals..
> Because the medium size are not available at Nordstrom.
> So, when they said they will match it, I was in Heaven



Hi there! Can you tell me which specific MK store matched the 20% discount for you? Thank you!!


----------



## iceshiva

LVaznGRL said:


> Hi there! Can you tell me which specific MK store matched the 20% discount for you? Thank you!!



If you bring the proof of any other stores like Macys, Nordstorm, or Bloomingdales that put 20% of MK bags, any MK stores will match it.
Talk to the managers 

And it is supposed to be the same style


----------



## LVaznGRL

iceshiva said:


> If you bring the proof of any other stores like Macys, Nordstorm, or Bloomingdales that put 20% of MK bags, any MK stores will match it.
> Talk to the managers
> 
> And it is supposed to be the same style


Okay, thank you!! I'm really hoping I'll get lucky and they will price match the medium selma, too, even though you said it's supposed to be the same style.


----------



## iceshiva

LVaznGRL said:


> Okay, thank you!! I'm really hoping I'll get lucky and they will price match the medium selma, too, even though you said it's supposed to be the same style.



Yes...
but currently no other sale from Nordstrom and Bloomingdales. It was only Sunday. So they wont match it.

Macys still have some models on sale and if you bring the proof, they will match it


----------



## acm1134

So yesterday I went into Macy's and asked the associate about the 25% plus 20% with your Macy's card, and she said that you would only get the 20% if you opened an account that day. Is this the deal ? I was under the assumption just having your Macy's card gave you 20% extra percent off


----------



## iceshiva

acm1134 said:


> So yesterday I went into Macy's and asked the associate about the 25% plus 20% with your Macy's card, and she said that you would only get the 20% if you opened an account that day. Is this the deal ? I was under the assumption just having your Macy's card gave you 20% extra percent off




That's what I thought. The sign said only 20% if you open new account
When I paid, the SA told me oh congrats, since you used your macys card, you got another 20%. I was surprised and said nothing as it was in my benefit


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> So yesterday I went into Macy's and asked the associate about the 25% plus 20% with your Macy's card, and she said that you would only get the 20% if you opened an account that day. Is this the deal ? I was under the assumption just having your Macy's card gave you 20% extra percent off




It's 25% off the original price then if you presale the bag with pick up date dec.4 you get an additional 25% and if new acct you get an additional 20% (that one shown on your first statement )


----------



## keishapie1973

designer.deals said:


> It's 25% off the original price then if you presale the bag with pick up date dec.4 you get an additional 25% and if new acct you get an additional 20% (that one shown on your first statement )



Wow!!! Can all three percent discounts be combined???


----------



## designer.deals

tauketula said:


> Wow!!! Can all three percent discounts be combined???



Yes but only to the bags already on sale not all. For others it's 25% off original and the new acct discount


----------



## keishapie1973

Thank you!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

I rushed right over to Macy's. I tried on the brown medium Hamilton since it was such a good deal (on sale for $223), but it didn't call my name like the black one. I did a presale hold and opened a account so it was under $200. 

Now, I just have to let dh know what he got me for Christmas!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Macys in store today had the medium leather gilmore satchel at 40% off.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

LOL - I do the same thing with my DH 



tauketula said:


> I rushed right over to Macy's. I tried on the brown medium Hamilton since it was such a good deal (on sale for $223), but it didn't call my name like the black one. I did a presale hold and opened a account so it was under $200.
> 
> Now, I just have to let dh know what he got me for Christmas!!!


----------



## designer.deals

tauketula said:


> Thank you!!!!



If you go today you can take them home today and not wait till 12/4


----------



## amy1677

I presaled coffee Hamilton and medium croco Selma today at Macy's for 25+25+25%off. Super good deal! Run to Macy's ladies!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

amy1677 said:


> I presaled coffee Hamilton and medium croco Selma today at Macy's for 25+25+25%off. Super good deal! Run to Macy's ladies!


hi. How did you get 25 x 3 did you open a Macy's?  Great deal!  I got my Selma for 25 + 25 off which I think is good, would love to get more off if possible.


----------



## amy1677

DP PURSE FAN said:


> hi. How did you get 25 x 3 did you open a Macy's?  Great deal!  I got my Selma for 25 + 25 off which I think is good, would love to get more off if possible.



Hi, for the one day sale today, clearance bags are 25%+25%off. But if you presale and pick up on 4th Dec., you can get another 25%off. I just knew it today and had to drove back for the bag I purchased yesterday just to get extra % off. It saved me extra $42!!


----------



## designer.deals

amy1677 said:


> Hi, for the one day sale today, clearance bags are 25%+25%off. But if you presale and pick up on 4th Dec., you can get another 25%off. I just knew it today and had to drove back for the bag I purchased yesterday just to get extra % off. It saved me extra $42!!




What really? I was told they weren't doing the presale today. Bc of the deal of the day


----------



## amy1677

designer.deals said:


> What really? I was told they weren't doing the presale today. Bc of the deal of the day



That's what I thought at first. But SA told me I could do the presale to get extra 25% off.


----------



## designer.deals

amy1677 said:


> That's what I thought at first. But SA told me I could do the presale to get extra 25% off.




Well imma gonna have to go back then because they only let me do the 25% today


----------



## designer.deals

amy1677 said:


> That's what I thought at first. But SA told me I could do the presale to get extra 25% off.




Omg I'm so happy!!! I got the malachite studded selma and the cinnabar zip around continental wallet for $244 & the coffee studded selma with 2 jet set travel wallets (coffee & malachite) for $270 I'm stoked!!


----------



## designer.deals

Macy's had the best deals today! 
Malachite studded selma orig. $398 > $167.91
Coffee studded selma orig. $398 > $167.91
Cinnabar continental wallet orig. $138 > $58.04
Malachite jet set travel wallet orig $98 > $41.35
Coffee jet set travel wallet orig $98 > $41.35

TOTAL SAVINGS : $705.72! &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## amy1677

designer.deals said:


> Macy's had the best deals today!
> Malachite studded selma orig. $398 > $167.91
> Coffee studded selma orig. $398 > $167.91
> Cinnabar continental wallet orig. $138 > $58.04
> Malachite jet set travel wallet orig $98 > $41.35
> Coffee jet set travel wallet orig $98 > $41.35
> 
> TOTAL SAVINGS : $705.72! &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;&#128513;&#128513;



Congrats for your haul!!!! Amazing deals!!

I got coffee saffiano hamilton orig. $298> $125.72
croco embossed large selma from $398 to $167.24
croco embossed medium selma from $348 to $146.81

I'm going to decide either to keep medium or large selma after I pick up on 4th.


----------



## designer.deals

amy1677 said:


> Congrats for your haul!!!! Amazing deals!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got coffee saffiano hamilton orig. $298> $125.72
> 
> croco embossed large selma from $398 to $167.24
> 
> croco embossed medium selma from $348 to $146.81
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to decide either to keep medium or large selma after I pick up on 4th.




I literally wanted to buy all the clearance rack but no no had to hold myself to just the ones I loved.! I wanted Bedford e/w satchel but they didn't have any In store so they couldn't do the online ones


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

amy1677 said:


> Hi, for the one day sale today, clearance bags are 25%+25%off. But if you presale and pick up on 4th Dec., you can get another 25%off. I just knew it today and had to drove back for the bag I purchased yesterday just to get extra % off. It saved me extra $42!!


WOW! Your so lucky! I had no idea...and I missed that extra discount.  I wish i knew because I went there three days in a row.  Next time they have a one day sale I will keep that in mind.  Still happy for my discounts.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> Macy's had the best deals today!
> Malachite studded selma orig. $398 > $167.91
> Coffee studded selma orig. $398 > $167.91
> Cinnabar continental wallet orig. $138 > $58.04
> Malachite jet set travel wallet orig $98 > $41.35
> Coffee jet set travel wallet orig $98 > $41.35
> 
> TOTAL SAVINGS : $705.72! &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;&#128513;&#128513;


WOW that is a great haul and amazing deals!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

ANY idea what Macy's will do for Black Friday?  There is my chance to get MORE discount and also do presale.  I am going to start asking about that at Macy's there were tons of MK bags that were on sale still there.


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> ANY idea what Macy's will do for Black Friday?  There is my chance to get MORE discount and also do presale.  I am going to start asking about that at Macy's there were tons of MK bags that were on sale still there.




I have no idea if they are doing anything. I saw the ad but it didn't mention anything. Crossing my fingers they do the same. & yes I'm stoked on the savings I got yesterday. I literally went back 2x because the first SA didn't wanna give me the presale 25% until I went back and spoke to a manager


----------



## amy1677

I heard there's going to be 25%+25%+20% off clearance bags like last year. Still a good deal in my opinion.


----------



## designer.deals

amy1677 said:


> I heard there's going to be 25%+25%+20% off clearance bags like last year. Still a good deal in my opinion.




Do you happen to know when it is?


----------



## amy1677

designer.deals said:


> Do you happen to know when it is?



Black Friday.


----------



## designer.deals

amy1677 said:


> Black Friday.




Thank you! I'll be there then lol


----------



## acm1134

Dec 4th, for Macy's, is that their online date for friends and family ?


----------



## xianni

acm1134 said:


> Dec 4th, for Macy's, is that their online date for friends and family ?


I was told by my Macy SA DEC 4th is the start day for F&F, (not sure about online yet).


----------



## Luvdabags

amy1677 said:


> Congrats for your haul!!!! Amazing deals!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got coffee saffiano hamilton orig. $298> $125.72
> 
> croco embossed large selma from $398 to $167.24
> 
> croco embossed medium selma from $348 to $146.81
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to decide either to keep medium or large selma after I pick up on 4th.




I bought the large croc today but they wouldn't let me presale for friends and family.  Basically, I got 25% plus 25%.  I even spoke with a manager and she wouldn't approve it.  Will they price adjust it on December 4 or Black Friday?  Can I just bring in the receipt if so?


----------



## designer.deals

Luvdabags said:


> I bought the large croc today but they wouldn't let me presale for friends and family.  Basically, I got 25% plus 25%.  I even spoke with a manager and she wouldn't approve it.  Will they price adjust it on December 4 or Black Friday?  Can I just bring in the receipt if so?




You can try. I got the same answer earlier that day I went but I was determined to get the discount and so went back later in the day when it was different managers


----------



## amy1677

Luvdabags said:


> I bought the large croc today but they wouldn't let me presale for friends and family.  Basically, I got 25% plus 25%.  I even spoke with a manager and she wouldn't approve it.  Will they price adjust it on December 4 or Black Friday?  Can I just bring in the receipt if so?



So there's sales today for clearance bags? Does the extra 25% off require you to be the macy's card holders? If so, then you won't be able to presale the bag. Presale itself is a coupon. One transaction only accepts one coupon. I might be wrong about this. Maybe you should try to go to another Macy's and ask about it?

You can try to adjust the price on black friday if the price is lower. I will bring my bag to get pa if I were you. It's going to be crazy on that day.


----------



## Luvdabags

designer.deals said:


> You can try. I got the same answer earlier that day I went but I was determined to get the discount and so went back later in the day when it was different managers







amy1677 said:


> So there's sales today for clearance bags? Does the extra 25% off require you to be the macy's card holders? If so, then you won't be able to presale the bag. Presale itself is a coupon. One transaction only accepts one coupon. I might be wrong about this. Maybe you should try to go to another Macy's and ask about it?
> 
> You can try to adjust the price on black friday if the price is lower. I will bring my bag to get pa if I were you. It's going to be crazy on that day.




Thanks both of you!  I was pretty pissed that they are not consistent with their policies.  I was looking forward to getting the FF with the additional discounts.  I will bring it back in hopes they give me the FF discount or Black Friday deal.


----------



## amy1677

There's 25%+25% off for clearance bags. You are able to presale it for extra 25% off today. I found a brown croc large Selma today and had to have it.


----------



## designer.deals

amy1677 said:


> There's 25%+25% off for clearance bags. You are able to presale it for extra 25% off today. I found a brown croc large Selma today and had to have it.




Did you go today?


----------



## amy1677

designer.deals said:


> Did you go today?



Yes I went today


----------



## designer.deals

amy1677 said:


> Yes I went today




Hopefully it's still on today Sunday


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

You can view the Macy's black Friday ad on line now.  Go to the home page click on preview sales.  There are some signature MK bags on special.  I did not see extra % off sale bags I hope they do go down I would like to get more off my Selma if possible.

Also the outlets are going to have black Friday sales and full price transfers in.  I have so may bags I want.  I have to be sure at the outlet since they do not allow refunds.

I currently have 6 bags I am buying\presales.  No way I can keep them all even if my birthday is Dec 26 I can only get 3 at the most.  Going to be hard to pick.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Michael Kors Collection
Miranda Large Multi Studded Tote
Was $1,595.00
Now $1,276.00 (20% off): Black

http://www.shopbop.com/miranda-large-multi-studded-tote/vp/v=1/1578126101.htm?folderID=2534374302190908&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=12867

And get an extra discount at Shopbop.com with their "BIGEVENT13" coupon code!

The Michael Kors website has a bunch of bags on sale (including some candy colored Miranda's)
http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/templates/P6VAll.jhtml?itemId=cat17901&parentId=cat186&masterId=cat000000

Extra 20% off various Michael Kors at Neiman Marcus's website
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Sale/Categories/Handbags/cat46520737_cat46520735_cat980731/c.cat#userConstrainedResults=true&refinements=404,406,&page=1&pageSize=30&sort=PCS_SORT&definitionPath=/nm/commerce/pagedef/template/EndecaDrivenHome&allStoresInput=false


----------



## iceshiva

I got invitation today to MK boutique.
So, whatever that is on sale for 25% will have additional 25% OFF.

All these bags shown in the pictures are below $200 (originally from $348)

SO happy, I got quite many


----------



## iceshiva

Another set of bags that fall between $180-$200 after the special Sale from MK boutique

You need to call your SA and ask for the black friday additional 25% off of their already SALE items.

You will find great bags still


----------



## tazfrk

cinnabun4chu said:


> Michael Kors Collection
> Miranda Large Multi Studded Tote
> Was $1,595.00
> Now $1,276.00 (20% off): Black
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/miranda-large-multi-studded-tote/vp/v=1/1578126101.htm?folderID=2534374302190908&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=12867
> 
> And get an extra discount at Shopbop.com with their "BIGEVENT13" coupon code!
> 
> The Michael Kors website has a bunch of bags on sale (including some candy colored Miranda's)
> http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/templates/P6VAll.jhtml?itemId=cat17901&parentId=cat186&masterId=cat000000
> 
> Extra 20% off various Michael Kors at Neiman Marcus's website
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Sale/Categories/Handbags/cat46520737_cat46520735_cat980731/c.cat#userConstrainedResults=true&refinements=404,406,&page=1&pageSize=30&sort=PCS_SORT&definitionPath=/nm/commerce/pagedef/template/EndecaDrivenHome&allStoresInput=false


Thank you so much for the heads up for Neiman sale, I got my miranda finally at almost 50% off, woohooo


----------



## daintdoll

I have been lusting after a black Grayson, so when I saw that it was part of the Macy's Black Friday sale, I knew it was kismet. Well, I called Macy's customer service to find out when the specials would be available for purchase online (as it is an online only special). The associate on the phone went ahead and gave me the BF price right then and there - WHOOP WHOOP! So, worth a try if you are after any of the Macy's specials! Oh, and I did verify that their sale starts at midnight tonight


----------



## designer.deals

[ QUOTE=daintdoll;25769010]I have been lusting after a black Grayson, so when I saw that it was part of the Macy's Black Friday sale, I knew it was kismet. Well, I called Macy's customer service to find out when the specials would be available for purchase online (as it is an online only special). The associate on the phone went ahead and gave me the BF price right then and there - WHOOP WHOOP! So, worth a try if you are after any of the Macy's specials! Oh, and I did verify that their sale starts at midnight tonight [/QUOTE]

What's the sale going to consist of?


----------



## daintdoll

designer.deals said:


> [ QUOTE=daintdoll;25769010]I have been lusting after a black Grayson, so when I saw that it was part of the Macy's Black Friday sale, I knew it was kismet. Well, I called Macy's customer service to find out when the specials would be available for purchase online (as it is an online only special). The associate on the phone went ahead and gave me the BF price right then and there - WHOOP WHOOP! So, worth a try if you are after any of the Macy's specials! Oh, and I did verify that their sale starts at midnight tonight



What's the sale going to consist of?[/QUOTE]

Here is the link to the handbag specials:
http://www1.macys.com/campaign/soci...1-_-CATEGORY -- 5125 -- :Preview All Specials

MK includes the Black Grayson for $229.99, a medium Saffiano tote in black $189.99, and Brown Jet Set $169.99. Not sure if you can also get other colors.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Saks has several Miranda's on sale online:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/EndecaSearch.jsp?Ns=P_306418110_sort&Ns=P_306418110_sort&N=306418110%201553+1610

Some Michael Kors bags on sale at Nordstrom online:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-womens-wallets?origin=leftnav#category=b60140520&type=category&page=1&color=&price=&brand=1016_520&instoreavailability=false&lastfilter=brand&sizeFinderId=0&resultsmode=&segmentId=0&partial=1&pagesize=100&contextualsortcategoryid=0&shopperSegment=1-0-2%7C4M%3ARS


----------



## cinnabun4chu

tazfrk said:


> Thank you so much for the heads up for Neiman sale, I got my miranda finally at almost 50% off, woohooo



No problem, I've been looking for a well priced Miranda so I figured I'd share my finds!


----------



## designer.deals

Who's ready for Black Friday? I am.!! 25% and additional 20% no tax (on marine base )


----------



## Apelila

I actually post this in MK forum and It's my Reveal..but since It's such a great Deals.. I would love to post it again The crossbody bag Satchel orig.$259.00 but I got it for $110.00 and the Flat shoe are original price $110.00 but I got it at $49.00 2x and yes this is my Great buys for today I'm so excited to wear them


----------



## iceshiva

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2413071
> 
> Who's ready for Black Friday? I am.!! 25% and additional 20% no tax (on marine base )



Did I see Selma among those bags???
Do you know when the 25% and 20% started ? Today (Thursday) ?


----------



## designer.deals

iceshiva said:


> Did I see Selma among those bags???
> 
> Do you know when the 25% and 20% started ? Today (Thursday) ?




It's on marine corps exchange they will me on sale


----------



## blkbeauti

Dillards is having a fabulous sale on Michael Kors. The large saffiano hamilton bag sold for $150. I bought the same bag at Bloomingdales for $200 great buys.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Black Friday sale at Michael Kors Outlets are having 20% off all bags.  Many items marked down 25% - 40%, PLUS you apply the 20% off that price.  Clearance bags 50% + the 20%.  If you are near an outlet I would check them out.  I believe it is one day only.  Mall in my area opens at 6pm tonight Thanksgiving day.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

iceshiva said:


> Another set of bags that fall between $180-$200 after the special Sale from MK boutique
> 
> You need to call your SA and ask for the black friday additional 25% off of their already SALE items.
> 
> You will find great bags still


 

Nice bags!  What did you get?


----------



## Natrelle74

Ladies check out Tanger Outlets if you're in the DMV area! They have an MK Outlet that's beautiful!!! They sale a few clothes as well &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Some Hamilton's on sale at Net-a-porter

http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/d/sale/Bags?pn=1&dScroll=399&designerFilter=321;

MICHAEL KORS
Large Miranda two-tone leather tote (Black and White quilted)
Was $1,295 
Now $906.50 30% OFF
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/381853

MICHAEL KORS
Miranda grommet tote
Was $1,195 
Now $717 40% OFF
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/362641


----------



## blkbeauti

This bag is really nice at Dillards for $149

http://www.dillards.com/product/MIC..._-1_301_503953135?df=04056524_zi_burnt_orange


----------



## 90046

blkbeauti said:


> This bag is really nice at Dillards for $149
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/MIC..._-1_301_503953135?df=04056524_zi_burnt_orange



I bought that Weston in black this morning at Dillards

They had some SMOKIN' deals!
AND, the ladies rang bags up separately, to give customers the $10 coupon on each $50 purchase...then applied the $10 to the next bag! 

I picked up the following MK items and am a happy camper
(will just have to force myself to gift a few of these items!)

MK jet set EW travel tote in cinnabar saffiano $100 ($278)
MK large black leather Weston $149 ($298)
MK nylon tote cinnabar/cranberry $48 ($158) (dont know color name offhand)
MK dark green saffiano jet set wallet $48 ($138)
MK dark slate (grey) python universal phone case/wristlet $41 ($118)


----------



## designer.deals

90046 said:


> I bought that Weston in black this morning at Dillards
> 
> 
> 
> They had some SMOKIN' deals!
> 
> AND, the ladies rang bags up separately, to give customers the $10 coupon on each $50 purchase...then applied the $10 to the next bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up the following MK items and am a happy camper
> 
> (will just have to force myself to gift a few of these items!)
> 
> 
> 
> MK jet set EW travel tote in cinnabar saffiano $100 ($278)
> 
> MK large black leather Weston $149 ($298)
> 
> MK nylon tote cinnabar/cranberry $48 ($158) (dont know color name offhand)
> 
> MK dark green saffiano jet set wallet $48 ($138)
> 
> MK dark slate (grey) python universal phone case/wristlet $41 ($118)




Wish I had a Dillard's close by


----------



## blkbeauti

designer.deals said:


> Wish I had a Dillard's close by




That's nice, you got a lot of deals today. Enjoy them all.


----------



## amandah313

B
	

		
			
		

		
	




Black friday steal!!


----------



## Katiesmama

My Dillards bag yesterday was a Michael Kors as well.  Green saffiano jet set tote.   I've been wanting a green bag for awhile now although I doubt it will get tons of use.  But for the price yesterday it was worth it to indulge.


----------



## Lisa2007

I am not certain if this was in an earlier post...if so please disregard...if not its a pretty good deal...MK Large Perforated Clutch on sale at Bloomingdales for $58.80...


----------



## 90046

blkbeauti said:


> That's nice, you got a lot of deals today. Enjoy them all.



thank you. 


i didn't get there "early", like some lady ahead of me @ the cashier did
she had Hamiltons, Selmas, nice jet set totes, and a dark dune Cynthia
OMG, she hit the motherlode

I guess she got there prior to 8am and waited for them to open doors @ 8am and rushed to the MK shelves.

Large Hamiltons for $125!  I saw an ivory leather one and a dark green (loden?) one and *I* was green w/ jealousy!


----------



## blkbeauti

This is what I got for my birthday today, Michael Kors large north/south Hamilton.  I love it and it was a great deal $200 from Bloomingdales


----------



## 90046

oh, is that the green???
love the green
just gorg!


----------



## blkbeauti

Hi
Yes, it's the Malachite Green.


----------



## susieserb

The five Michael Kors private collection stores in the U.S. have a special Carrington clutch, (color block of orange and black); they are now under 500 dollars.  I saw this over sized clutch IRL and just fell in LOVE.  

However the high price point did not illicit the same emotions; once the sale came down I pulled the trigger.  Very, on the street, chic~

The link shows the clutch in black, you'll have to google Carrington pics to get a feel for the orange/black combo.  the flap is orange and the body is black, uber cool.

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michae...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8521&isEditorial=false


----------



## gottabagit

Is there an error on the MK website for the dark red large Selma? It's showing as $239. I would get but I don't need dark red.


----------



## designer.deals

gottabagit said:


> Is there an error on the MK website for the dark red large Selma? It's showing as $239. I would get but I don't need dark red.




I think error I don't see it anymore


----------



## designer.deals

Best deals happen at Macy's 

View attachment 2420220


Lg studded selma malachite 
Orig. $398 my price $167.90

Wallet 
Orig. $98 my price $41.34

View attachment 2420221



Lg studded selma coffee
Orig. $398 my price $167.90

Wallet 
Orig. $98 my price $41.34

View attachment 2420222


Cinnabar saffiano wallet 
Orig. $138 my price $58.22


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Best deals happen at Macy's
> 
> View attachment 2420220
> 
> 
> Lg studded selma malachite
> Orig. $398 my price $167.90
> 
> Wallet
> Orig. $98 my price $41.34
> 
> View attachment 2420221
> 
> 
> 
> Lg studded selma coffee
> Orig. $398 my price $167.90
> 
> Wallet
> Orig. $98 my price $41.34
> 
> View attachment 2420222
> 
> 
> Cinnabar saffiano wallet
> Orig. $138 my price $58.22


Sweet deals !! I've had my eye on the coffee selma, but not sure if I want it or not.


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Sweet deals !! I've had my eye on the coffee selma, but not sure if I want it or not.




I was debating too but when I saw the price I snatched it lol


----------



## dvm86

designer.deals said:


> Best deals happen at Macy's
> 
> View attachment 2420220
> 
> 
> Lg studded selma malachite
> Orig. $398 my price $167.90
> 
> Wallet
> Orig. $98 my price $41.34
> 
> View attachment 2420221
> 
> 
> 
> Lg studded selma coffee
> Orig. $398 my price $167.90
> 
> Wallet
> Orig. $98 my price $41.34
> 
> View attachment 2420222
> 
> 
> Cinnabar saffiano wallet
> Orig. $138 my price $58.22


please tell me how in earth did you manage to get that discount? is at $298 online plus the 25% F&F is 268. it looks like you got an extra 25%. please let me know how??


----------



## designer.deals

dvm86 said:


> please tell me how in earth did you manage to get that discount? is at $298 online plus the 25% F&F is 268. it looks like you got an extra 25%. please let me know how??




I'm not sure how much it's online but it was on clearance 25% off orig and because they had a deal of the day it had an additional 25% and I presale for an additional 25% (though I've heard that extra one was not suppose to happen but they honored it)


----------



## Luvdabags

designer.deals said:


> Best deals happen at Macy's
> 
> View attachment 2420220
> 
> 
> Lg studded selma malachite
> Orig. $398 my price $167.90
> 
> Wallet
> Orig. $98 my price $41.34
> 
> View attachment 2420221
> 
> 
> 
> Lg studded selma coffee
> Orig. $398 my price $167.90
> 
> Wallet
> Orig. $98 my price $41.34
> 
> View attachment 2420222
> 
> 
> Cinnabar saffiano wallet
> Orig. $138 my price $58.22




Ohhhhh I need to find that cinnabar or coffee wallet!  

I got the coffee studded as well at the same price!  Love your haul.


----------



## designer.deals

Luvdabags said:


> Ohhhhh I need to find that cinnabar or coffee wallet!
> 
> I got the coffee studded as well at the same price!  Love your haul.




I got it at Macy's


----------



## styleiista

designer.deals said:


> Best deals happen at Macy's
> 
> View attachment 2420220
> 
> 
> Lg studded selma malachite
> Orig. $398 my price $167.90
> 
> Wallet
> Orig. $98 my price $41.34
> 
> View attachment 2420221
> 
> 
> 
> Lg studded selma coffee
> Orig. $398 my price $167.90
> 
> Wallet
> Orig. $98 my price $41.34
> 
> View attachment 2420222
> 
> 
> Cinnabar saffiano wallet
> Orig. $138 my price $58.22


Wow! You got some really awesome deals


----------



## designer.deals

styleiista said:


> Wow! You got some really awesome deals




Thank you! I'm still stoked about it!


----------



## blkbeauti

MK wallet $34.00 from Dillards


----------



## Aoifs

amandah313 said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2414511
> 
> 
> Black friday steal!!


Wow love it-what bag/ colour is that? Well wear!


----------



## amandah313

Aoifs said:


> Wow love it-what bag/ colour is that? Well wear!




It's the Weston satchel in pomegranate


----------



## chloepng

hi designer deal, are u selling your selma? please pm thks


----------



## designer.deals

chloepng said:


> hi designer deal, are u selling your selma? please pm thks




I'm sorry selling on here is not allowed. However I am selling the malachite (dark green) & coffee on poshmark.


----------



## nolegirl01

P.S. Ladies, Lord & Taylor is having a Friends & Family discount as well...25% off of everything! (similar to Macys)


----------



## Luvdabags

nolegirl01 said:


> P.S. Ladies, Lord & Taylor is having a Friends & Family discount as well...25% off of everything! (similar to Macys)




Thanks for the heads up! 

I wish they had medium Selma's.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Hi! What was the best deal on the large saffiano black hamilton with gold .. On macys I didn't see anything more than 20% on the bag I know the sale is over but just curios


----------



## shoptilludrop4

blkbeauti said:


> Dillards is having a fabulous sale on Michael Kors. The large saffiano hamilton bag sold for $150. I bought the same bag at Bloomingdales for $200 great buys.



Which colors of the large hamilton


----------



## designer.deals

If anyone is interested in studded selma in coffee or malachite it's on sale for $222.99 at Macy's and if you are a cardholder & you have the 20% off coupon it applies(in store only) you can get that additional discount


----------



## designer.deals

Everyone run to Bloomingdales (not sure about online) but in store the studded selma in pearl gray, fuchsia, navy , lizard metallic, medium grossmet blush selma are all 30% off plus 20% if a bloomingdales card holders


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Everyone run to Bloomingdales (not sure about online) but in store the studded selma in pearl gray, fuchsia, navy , lizard metallic, medium grossmet blush selma are all 30% off plus 20% if a bloomingdales card holders


Thank you thank you thank you !  Just ordered my studded selma in Pearl Grey


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you !  Just ordered my studded selma in Pearl Grey




I was bummed it was on sale when I had just ordered it from belk for 25% off


----------



## houstonm2198

designer.deals said:


> Everyone run to Bloomingdales (not sure about online) but in store the studded selma in pearl gray, fuchsia, navy , lizard metallic, medium grossmet blush selma are all 30% off plus 20% if a bloomingdales card holders


Thank you!  I was able to get the navy blue studded selma.  Yay!


----------



## designer.deals

houstonm2198 said:


> Thank you!  I was able to get the navy blue studded selma.  Yay!




I'm happy for u


----------



## keishapie1973

designer.deals said:


> Everyone run to Bloomingdales (not sure about online) but in store the studded selma in pearl gray, fuchsia, navy , lizard metallic, medium grossmet blush selma are all 30% off plus 20% if a bloomingdales card holders





acm1134 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you !  Just ordered my studded selma in Pearl Grey



Wow!!! I just ordered the Pearl Grey studded Selma.  Thanks for posting about this deal. Now I will have a Hamilton and Selma under the tree. I'm banning myself until my birthday in April.......


----------



## designer.deals

tauketula said:


> Wow!!! I just ordered the Pearl Grey studded Selma.  Thanks for posting about this deal. Now I will have a Hamilton and Selma under the tree. I'm banning myself until my birthday in April.......




Congrats on your new purchases


----------



## Euromutt86

tauketula said:


> Wow!!! I just ordered the Pearl Grey studded Selma.  Thanks for posting about this deal. Now I will have a Hamilton and Selma under the tree. I'm banning myself until my birthday in April.......




YAY!!! Lucky you!! Have fun with your new bags!


----------



## sleepingcaffein

designer.deals said:


> If anyone is interested in studded selma in coffee or malachite it's on sale for $222.99 at Macy's and if you are a cardholder & you have the 20% off coupon it applies(in store only) you can get that additional discount



I checked out this deal online and it is $297.99 instead of $222.99. Any idea how to get the $222.99 price? Is this in-store only? Also, I'm a Macy's cardholder but do not have that coupon. Can I qualify for additional 20%?


----------



## designer.deals

sleepingcaffein said:


> I checked out this deal online and it is $297.99 instead of $222.99. Any idea how to get the $222.99 price? Is this in-store only? Also, I'm a Macy's cardholder but do not have that coupon. Can I qualify for additional 20%?




I saw the deal only on Sunday 12/15


----------



## sleepingcaffein

designer.deals said:


> I saw the deal only on Sunday 12/15


Thank you! I guess the deal expires. Will continue to be on the look!


----------



## designer.deals

sleepingcaffein said:


> Thank you! I guess the deal expires. Will continue to be on the look!




Check everyday or also trying calling them directly


----------



## keishapie1973

designer.deals said:


> Everyone run to Bloomingdales (not sure about online) but in store the studded selma in pearl gray, fuchsia, navy , lizard metallic, medium grossmet blush selma are all 30% off plus 20% if a bloomingdales card holders





acm1134 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you !  Just ordered my studded selma in Pearl Grey





houstonm2198 said:


> Thank you!  I was able to get the navy blue studded selma.  Yay!





tauketula said:


> Wow!!! I just ordered the Pearl Grey studded Selma.  Thanks for posting about this deal. Now I will have a Hamilton and Selma under the tree. I'm banning myself until my birthday in April.......



Boo Hoo.....:cry: I received an email saying that my order was cancelled because it's no longer available.......


----------



## fieldsinspring

From Bloomingdales? Which color? 
By the time I could order it wasn't there but the first store I called had it. Got 30% + 15% (20% if you have a Bloomingdales card) and they ship It to me. Maybe you could try that? 




tauketula said:


> Boo Hoo.....:cry: I received an email saying that my order was cancelled because it's no longer available.......


----------



## designer.deals

tauketula said:


> Boo Hoo.....:cry: I received an email saying that my order was cancelled because it's no longer available.......




That's what I hate about bloomingdales they always do that


----------



## acm1134

tauketula said:


> Boo Hoo.....:cry: I received an email saying that my order was cancelled because it's no longer available.......


How long after you placed your order did they say it was cancelled ?


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> How long after you placed your order did they say it was cancelled ?



Ordered on the 17th, received cancellation email this morning.......


----------



## acm1134

tauketula said:


> Ordered on the 17th, received cancellation email this morning.......


The status of my order says it will be shipped today, but I have yet to receive a tracking number or notice that it was shipped. Hopefully the same issue hasn't happened with my order.


----------



## Euromutt86

Michael Kors has 25% in store. Just checked today!


----------



## designer.deals

Euromutt86 said:


> Michael Kors has 25% in store. Just checked today!




All items? Through the weekend?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> The status of my order says it will be shipped today, but I have yet to receive a tracking number or notice that it was shipped. Hopefully the same issue hasn't happened with my order.




Fingers crossed u get your lovely bag


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Fingers crossed u get your lovely bag


I hope so ! The status of my order is still processing and I ordered on the 16th. Said it would ship out today ! Maybe tomorrow they will send me a tracking number.


----------



## RedRumtoFakes

Macy's has MK 25% off. Today was their preview sale, Dec 21 is  the actual sale day.


----------



## Euromutt86

Nordstrom has the MK mini messenger tote for $112.56!!!!!!! Backorder though!


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_5_A


----------



## iceNY

I was just at Macy's but the MKs are not on sale according to the SA. Coach is 25% though.


----------



## jojon21

iceNY said:


> I was just at Macy's but the MKs are not on sale according to the SA. Coach is 25% though.



I was at my Macy's tonight and it was the same - no MK's on sale.


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> North Carolina !




Did u order online or in store?


----------



## designer.deals

designer.deals said:


> Did u order online or in store?




Wait , u did order online lol that's what I like when department stores aren't in your state because then it's no tax !


----------



## jujaa

athesame said:


> anyone has any idea that where i can possibly get a pearl grey selma? i want that color so bad... thx!


selma satchel?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_3_C


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

20% off at the MK outlet this weekend I was told.  I would call your outlet first to be sure they have the sale also.


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Wait , u did order online lol that's what I like when department stores aren't in your state because then it's no tax !


Yes !


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> I paid 213 out the door for the bag, but there was also supposed to be an extra %15 off for opening an account with them (which would reflect on your first statement) so if that applied as well, then I paid $181.05. Not too bad



I also opened an account which is why this sucks. With the extra 15% off, the bag was going to be under $200!!!! 

Did you get a tracking # yet?


----------



## acm1134

tauketula said:


> I also opened an account which is why this sucks. With the extra 15% off, the bag was going to be under $200!!!!
> 
> Did you get a tracking # yet?


nope still no tracking. it's still saying processing !! going to call today


----------



## acm1134

acm1134 said:


> nope still no tracking. it's still saying processing !! going to call today


Wait ! just checked and it says it was shipped today ! Woo Hoo !!


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Wait ! just checked and it says it was shipped today ! Woo Hoo !!




Yay!!! Lucky u!!


----------



## acm1134

Just went into my local Michael Kors and they had the N/S Selma with studs at %50 off !


----------



## Maddy23x

jojon21 said:


> I was at my Macy's tonight and it was the same - no MK's on sale.


I just got back from the Aventura Mall in South Florida and the Macy's there has a 25% off on MK bags & wallets (non clearance).  

They also have a lot of bags on clearance with certain styles having a 40% off with an additional 20% for today only.  I picked up a Selma Large Croco Satchel in Luggage for $238 (reg $398 sale $298 & and additional 20% off) and a multi-function large wristlet in dark slate for $55 (on sale for $73).

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...hel?ID=957364&CategoryID=26846&LinkType=PDPZ1

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ne-case?ID=1012625&CategoryID=26846&RVI=PDP_2


----------



## designer.deals

Maddy23x said:


> I just got back from the Aventura Mall in South Florida and the Macy's there has a 25% off on MK bags & wallets (non clearance).
> 
> 
> 
> They also have a lot of bags on clearance with certain styles having a 40% off with an additional 20% for today only.  I picked up a Selma Large Croco Satchel in Luggage for $238 (reg $398 sale $298 & and additional 20% off) and a multi-function large wristlet in dark slate for $55 (on sale for $73).
> 
> 
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...hel?ID=957364&CategoryID=26846&LinkType=PDPZ1
> 
> 
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ne-case?ID=1012625&CategoryID=26846&RVI=PDP_2




I went & saw nothing


----------



## acm1134

Got my Selma in from Bloomingdales ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.      I have to say though, I was not impressed with how they packed her. Simply put her in the dust bag and put it in a box. They didn't even put any packing stuff around her. Hmmmm..


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Got my Selma in from Bloomingdales !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2439588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .      I have to say though, I was not impressed with how they packed her. Simply put her in the dust bag and put it in a box. They didn't even put any packing stuff around her. Hmmmm..




Omg terrible! But at least the order did go thru and you got her


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Omg terrible! But at least the order did go thru and you got her


Yes I was disappointed ! Luckily there was no damage ! Do you ever order from Macy's ? If so, how do they usually pack their bags when you order them offline ?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Yes I was disappointed ! Luckily there was no damage ! Do you ever order from Macy's ? If so, how do they usually pack their bags when you order them offline ?




I order from both and usually the bag I get is always still it's originally packaging


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I order from both and usually the bag I get is always still it's originally packaging


Well hopefully I will have a better experience next time !!


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Well hopefully I will have a better experience next time !!




But I believe lord and Taylor has better packaging. Om top of ordinal packaging they add bible wrap so the bag doesn't keep juggling inside the box


----------



## MDT

acm1134 said:


> Got my Selma in from Bloomingdales !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2439588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .      I have to say though, I was not impressed with how they packed her. Simply put her in the dust bag and put it in a box. They didn't even put any packing stuff around her. Hmmmm..



That's terrible!  I ordered an E/W Hamilton from Macy's last year that was shipped to me in one of those gray shipping bags! Not even a box! I was livid when I saw it on my doorstep and completely shocked that the bag had zero damage from shipping. I thought for sure the saffiano leather would have folds and creases. When you order something so pricy, the least they could do is pack it well! Easier for all parties involved!

Beautiful bag nonetheless!


----------



## acm1134

MDT said:


> That's terrible!  I ordered an E/W Hamilton from Macy's last year that was shipped to me in one of those gray shipping bags! Not even a box! I was livid when I saw it on my doorstep and completely shocked that the bag had zero damage from shipping. I thought for sure the saffiano leather would have folds and creases. When you order something so pricy, the least they could do is pack it well! Easier for all parties involved!
> 
> Beautiful bag nonetheless!


yes I was expecting it to be bubble wrapped and maybe even in a michael kors box but no just the dust bag ! SOOO glad I didn't have to return it because of damage


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Really? I paid 223 plus tax


My LG Pearl Grey Studded Selma actually came out to be 181.16 ! Can you say STEAL !?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> My LG Pearl Grey Studded Selma actually came out to be 181.16 ! Can you say STEAL !?



Lucky you!! That was because of new acct right? That's the same price I got the malachite studded Selma & coffee studded selma at Macy's


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> Lucky you!! That was because of new acct right? That's the same price I got the malachite studded Selma & coffee studded selma at Macy's


Yeah ! Do you know if Bloomies offers discounts for using their store card year round ?


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Yeah ! Do you know if Bloomies offers discounts for using their store card year round ?




Yes they do but you always have to be checking because something they offer 30% + 20-25% off


----------



## bloodyxcape

Does anyone know when the next Macys Friends and Fam sale is? I know there was one earlier this month but I missed it.


----------



## designer.deals

bloodyxcape said:


> Does anyone know when the next Macys Friends and Fam sale is? I know there was one earlier this month but I missed it.




In April


----------



## keishapie1973

designer.deals said:


> In April



Just in time for my birthday.......


----------



## designer.deals

Black studded selma for $246 with tax at bloomingdales


----------



## AirJewels

The Michael Kors boutiques are offering 50% off studded Selmas.  I just picked up this beauty.


----------



## Maddy23x

Groupon is currently offering several different styles of MK watches starting @ $98.

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-michael-kors-14


----------



## Euromutt86

http://www.6pm.com/womens-handbags~...4gIEARgCCw.zso?s=goliveRecentSalesStyle/desc/

6 pm has MK bags on sale with free shipping.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Picked up the large Selma satchel in dark slate python print today at Macys for $ 159!  The bag was marked down to $238.50 + 20% off when using Macy card.  Super happy about the deal original price $ 398.


----------



## acm1134

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Picked up the large Selma satchel in dark slate python print today at Macys for $ 159!  The bag was marked down to $238.50 + 20% off when using Macy card.  Super happy about the deal original price $ 398.


that's an awesome deal !!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Picked up the large Selma satchel in dark slate python print today at Macys for $ 159!  The bag was marked down to $238.50 + 20% off when using Macy card.  Super happy about the deal original price $ 398.


Correction:  Just looked at my receipt for my python dark slate Selma it was 199+ 20% off = $159 at Macys. It was the only one left at the store I was at.   Also, today I went to the MK outlet and picked the Hamilton pearl grey saffiano leather wallet for $59.  I needed a grey wallet with silver HW to match my Selma.  Wearing them both already today.


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Correction:  Just looked at my receipt for my python dark slate Selma it was 199+ 20% off = $159 at Macys. It was the only one left at the store I was at.   Also, today I went to the MK outlet and picked the Hamilton pearl grey saffiano leather wallet for $59.  I needed a grey wallet with silver HW to match my Selma.  Wearing them both already today.




Lucky u!! Are the wallets on sale? I need a brown, red, fuchsia


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> Lucky u!! Are the wallets on sale? I need a brown, red, fuchsia


Hi only that wallet was on sale, all others were reg prices.  I lucked out. Happy with my deals.


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi only that wallet was on sale, all others were reg prices.  I lucked out. Happy with my deals.




Lucky you!!


----------



## ta7shae

what about deals from amazon, is that a good option?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Another great score today!  Picked up the Vanilla lock and key N/S Hamilton Tote with Silver HW at the outlet for $ 164.50!  I am so HAPPY this will be my summer bag.   It pays to check out your outlet weekly.


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Another great score today!  Picked up the Vanilla lock and key N/S Hamilton Tote with Silver HW at the outlet for $ 164.50!  I am so HAPPY this will be my summer bag.   It pays to check out your outlet weekly.




Pictures ?! I wanna see


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> Pictures ?! I wanna see


Hi  sure i will get one up soon, poor lighting at night.


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi  sure i will get one up soon, poor lighting at night.




I get excited when people get a new bag lol


----------



## Euromutt86

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Another great score today!  Picked up the Vanilla lock and key N/S Hamilton Tote with Silver HW at the outlet for $ 164.50!  I am so HAPPY this will be my summer bag.   It pays to check out your outlet weekly.



That is soooo great!!! Didn't think they had the N/S with Lock and Key at the outlet.


----------



## Euromutt86

Tradesy has a sale going on now on MK


----------



## Beg4Bags

Got these beautiful babies at Macy's for $127 (original $225) they're so comfy & looks more expensive than they really are! 


Alaysia Booties


----------



## keishapie1973

Beg4Bags said:


> Got these beautiful babies at Macy's for $127 (original $225) they're so comfy & looks more expensive than they really are!
> View attachment 2465481
> 
> Alaysia Booties



I love them!!!!!


----------



## Kajleen

my last bargains

bow flats
63&#8364;  (50 % sale) Galleries Lafayette Berlin 






wallet
72&#8364;  theoutnet





blazer
83&#8364;  theoutnet


----------



## acm1134

Bloomingdale's has the medium grommet selma on sale from $378 down to $264.60 and with the promo code 5DAYSALE (not sure if you have to be a card member to use ) it brought my order down to $224.91 ! Ordered the optic white


----------



## hotfire515

went to local macy's today and saw a white Selma Jewel Satchel in the clearance rack, and i was about to open a macy's store card account and gladly used the 15% off on it, so in the end it was 215+tax ~


----------



## acm1134

hotfire515 said:


> went to local macy's today and saw a white Selma Jewel Satchel in the clearance rack, and i was about to open a macy's store card account and gladly used the 15% off on it, so in the end it was 215+tax ~



Awesome deal !! Pics please


----------



## DRJones616

acm1134 said:


> Bloomingdale's has the medium grommet selma on sale from $378 down to $264.60 and with the promo code 5DAYSALE (not sure if you have to be a card member to use ) it brought my order down to $224.91 ! Ordered the optic white


Oh wow great deal


----------



## acm1134

Went to my local TJ Maxx and found this Medium Grayson ! It came complete with the extra chain strap and dust bag ! This isn't really my style so I didn't buy her, but it was a great deal !


----------



## AirJewels

I got this dress at Bloomingdale's last night for $44 (retail price $195).


----------



## keishapie1973

AirJewels said:


> I got this dress at Bloomingdale's last night for $44 (retail price $195).



I love it and what a deal!!!!!


----------



## Classygame

I got this multifunction iPhone wallet at a MK store inside a local mall a couple days ago. Normally $98, I got it for $51. It wasn't marked that it was on sale, just rang up that way at the register.


----------



## JVXOXO

Hi, Purse Forum!
I'm new to the site. I've read some threads here and there, but lately I couldn't fight the urge to finally buy the MK bag I've had my eye on so I joined. It came in the mail today! I ended up going the ebay route (college student trying to stay within my means 'til I can splurge!), and I made sure to go over the authentication threads & other resources online with a fine toothed comb. It felt risky, but I knew what to look for/ask the seller and I scored this lovely bag for the BIN price of $119!   
I also ended up getting a Jet Set wallet from TJ Maxx yesterday for $49.99 + tax. They had a MFF Black Hamilton Satchel with silver hardware for $199, but I feel the lock is a big part of what makes this bag absolutely perfect, and the MFF version is too large for my taste. 
So here's my first MK bag, a Black E/W Hamilton with gold hardware


----------



## keishapie1973

JVXOXO said:


> Hi, Purse Forum!
> I'm new to the site. I've read some threads here and there, but lately I couldn't fight the urge to finally buy the MK bag I've had my eye on so I joined. It came in the mail today! I ended up going the ebay route (college student trying to stay within my means 'til I can splurge!), and I made sure to go over the authentication threads & other resources online with a fine toothed comb. It felt risky, but I knew what to look for/ask the seller and I scored this lovely bag for the BIN price of $119!
> I also ended up getting a Jet Set wallet from TJ Maxx yesterday for $49.99 + tax. They had a MFF Black Hamilton Satchel with silver hardware for $199, but I feel the lock is a big part of what makes this bag absolutely perfect, and the MFF version is too large for my taste.
> So here's my first MK bag, a Black E/W Hamilton with gold hardware



Gorgeous!!!! I got this classic beauty for Christmas. I've been carrying her nonstop.....


----------



## kellycrosb

I've been wanting a pop of color bag for months and found one in a sapphire this morning on belk.com on clearance. it is the medium leigh satchel for $238. they have it listed incorrectly though as selma top zip. I hope it's not as heavy as it it appears.


----------



## designer.deals

If anyone is interested some grommet large Selma's are in sale at Dillard's 30% off


----------



## bmatencio

I found the Rose Gold Hamilton tote at Dillard's in CO yesterday for $250, they had two more if anyone is interested. I believe they had a black large studded selma as well for $270.


----------



## designer.deals

bmatencio said:


> I found the Rose Gold Hamilton tote at Dillard's in CO yesterday for $250, they had two more if anyone is interested. I believe they had a black large studded selma as well for $270.




If only I lived close to one. I would define let go


----------



## paculina

My Macy's has some of their MK marked down 25-50% today.  I don't know how long the sale lasts.  The Small Fulton Crossbody in denim was $158 marked down to $118. Add in the discount for using my credit card and a gift card, and I paid $60.

I give props to the girl for knowing her stock too. I saw one of the satchels in the denim color, but I wanted something smaller. So I asked her for that color/print in a smaller style and she pointed me to the crossbody. Score! I love it!


----------



## cindy_975

I got a blue studded/jeweled Selma at Macys today.
someone tagged it wrong, it was supposed to be 50% off $498. But I got it for 50% off $348.
That plus a 20% macys card thing...
$139 plus tax = $154....

It is missing the MK dustbag, so the SA gave me a generic one.


----------



## janiesea3

cindy_975 said:


> I got a blue studded/jeweled Selma at Macys today.
> 
> someone tagged it wrong, it was supposed to be 50% off $498. But I got it for 50% off $348.
> 
> That plus a 20% macys card thing...
> 
> $139 plus tax = $154....
> 
> 
> 
> It is missing the MK dustbag, so the SA gave me a generic one.




Awesome deal!! Congrats!


----------



## cindy_975

yeah I was concerned about fraying and stuff with the material, but at that price I can deal with it if it looks worn after a year or two!

And both the SA and I knew it had been mis-tagged...and it didn't scan at the lower price either...but I was nice about it so she gave it to me.


----------



## janiesea3

cindy_975 said:


> yeah I was concerned about fraying and stuff with the material, but at that price I can deal with it if it looks worn after a year or two!
> 
> 
> 
> And both the SA and I knew it had been mis-tagged...and it didn't scan at the lower price either...but I was nice about it so she gave it to me.




I agree...for that price, you couldn't pass that up!


----------



## designer.deals

cindy_975 said:


> I got a blue studded/jeweled Selma at Macys today.
> 
> someone tagged it wrong, it was supposed to be 50% off $498. But I got it for 50% off $348.
> 
> That plus a 20% macys card thing...
> 
> $139 plus tax = $154....
> 
> 
> 
> It is missing the MK dustbag, so the SA gave me a generic one.




Awesome !! Love deals at Macy's


----------



## Luvdabags

janiesea3 said:


> How heavy does this bag get w/the grommets? Anyone know?




I'll let you know when I get it and fill it with my every day stuff.


----------



## redrobin1977

Selma with grommets is now on sale at Dillard's from 428 to 299.


----------



## lucydee

cindy_975 said:


> I got a blue studded/jeweled Selma at Macys today.
> someone tagged it wrong, it was supposed to be 50% off $498. But I got it for 50% off $348.
> That plus a 20% macys card thing...
> $139 plus tax = $154....
> 
> It is missing the MK dustbag, so the SA gave me a generic one.




Gorgeous Bag and Awesome Price!
I have this color bag in the tote with matching wallet.
Got to love Macys!


I also got a great price on a bag I bought tonight at macys that I thought was full price.
Will reveal tomorrow.


----------



## willyjenny2007

Does anyone knows how to deal with Michael Kors store retails ?


----------



## designer.deals

willyjenny2007 said:


> Does anyone knows how to deal with Michael Kors store retails ?




What do you mean?


----------



## willyjenny2007

I mean how to get discount on new collection have not on sale yet in Michael kors store because I saw many Top rated seller have sell on eBay and I've heard that it's depend on manager of Mk store


----------



## designer.deals

willyjenny2007 said:


> I mean how to get discount on new collection have not on sale yet in Michael kors store because I saw many Top rated seller have sell on eBay and I've heard that it's depend on manager of Mk store




Maybe that persons friends work for MK


----------



## willyjenny2007

designer.deals said:


> Maybe that persons friends work for MK


The commission and benefit for employers are very good but only manager can do it because I want to buy new Cynthia medium , is there anyone work in Mk store and join here?please contact To me ASAP


----------



## ronniebhere

Wish they had deals in Perth


----------



## pearlbeautylove

I just purchased a Large Hamilton Tote in the color luggage. It's such a pretty purse and I was eying for a while but the price tag $398.00 was out of my budget. However, I checked again today and to my surprise it had a 40% off and at $237.99. Plus I had an extra 15% off coupon. I save almost $200 on this bag! If any of you are interested it's at Belk.com.


----------



## janiesea3

pearlbeautylove said:


> I just purchased a Large Hamilton Tote in the color luggage. It's such a pretty purse and I was eying for a while but the price tag $398.00 was out of my budget. However, I checked again today and to my surprise it had a 40% off and at $237.99. Plus I had an extra 15% off coupon. I save almost $200 on this bag! If any of you are interested it's at Belk.com.



AWESOME! How did you get a 15% off coupon to work on MK?


----------



## pearlbeautylove

janiesea3 said:


> AWESOME! How did you get a 15% off coupon to work on MK?


Belks gave me a 15% off for opening a card with them.


----------



## janiesea3

pearlbeautylove said:


> Belks gave me a 15% off for opening a card with them.


Great! Did you do it all online or in-store? TIA


----------



## pearlbeautylove

janiesea3 said:


> Great! Did you do it all online or in-store? TIA


Online. There's no Belk store in Miami lol.


----------



## designer.deals

pearlbeautylove said:


> Online. There's no Belk store in Miami lol.




So u applied for credit card to get the 15%?


----------



## pearlbeautylove

No I wanted the credit card either way. The coupon is just extra.


----------



## designer.deals

[Q UOTE=pearlbeautylove;26143232]No I wanted the credit card either way. The coupon is just extra.[/QUOTE]
I'm trying to checkout and the 15% isn't being taken


----------



## AuntJulie

Got this Specchio Hamilton in black saffiano with silver hardware with 40% off plus another 15% off for opening up a card at Belk.  I got another 15% coupon to use another time.


----------



## AuntJulie

I paid around $202 before taxes!  Yay!!


----------



## pearlbeautylove

When you were approved it had to have given you a coupon code on the page that said approved. I had screenshot this part. If you by any chance can't find the coupon, call customer service to give you the 15% off


----------



## AuntJulie

Belk has the large N/S Selma with studs 40% off priced at $255!  The colors they still have are black, navy, red, dark khaki, coffee and palm green!  They also give you 15% of your entire purchase with an additional coupon to use at another time. 

They also have the regular large Selma with grommets in black, coffee, red, and optic white all at 40% off!

http://www.belk.com/AST/Boutiques/B...DER<>folder_id=2534374302161356&bmUID=kfSJzIm


----------



## Luvdabags

Thank you!!!!!  I just picked up the red with grommets. I've been looking to score a deal on it! 





AuntJulie said:


> Belk has the large N/S Selma with studs 40% off priced at $255!  The colors they still have are black, navy, red, dark khaki, coffee and palm green!  They also give you 15% of your entire purchase with an additional coupon to use at another time.
> 
> They also have the regular large Selma with grommets in black, coffee, red, and optic white all at 40% off!
> 
> http://www.belk.com/AST/Boutiques/B...DER<>folder_id=2534374302161356&bmUID=kfSJzIm


----------



## designer.deals

pearlbeautylove said:


> No I wanted the credit card either way. The coupon is just extra.




I called customer service and they said even if I applied for the credit card it wouldn't apply on my purchase


----------



## pearlbeautylove

How strange. If you were approved for the credit card for the card the offer is 15% off for 48 hours after approved. I'm sorry that they're not giving it to you.


----------



## designer.deals

pearlbeautylove said:


> How strange. If you were approved for the credit card for the card the offer is 15% off for 48 hours after approved. I'm sorry that they're not giving it to you.




Do you happen to have an extra 15% coupon?


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> Do you happen to have an extra 15% coupon?




None of the ones that I have found are good on MK. I wish they were


----------



## Drunk Shopper

Additional 30% off clearance at Dillard's...had to come home with the mini Selma. It's literally too cute. AND it was barely over $100!


----------



## keishapie1973

I picked up a Pearl Grey Grommet Selma from Macy's today for $279 (including tax)......


----------



## vesperholly

Last night I snagged a Gilmore crossbody in luggage at the "crappy" TJMaxx for $99! I love the warm brown color and it's a really great size - even fits my zip-around CK wallet!

They had it in a gray leather too - tempting ...


----------



## Bag&ShoeLover

Here is one I got at Macy's wear red sale. It was $298. Got it for $178.80. It is the north south harper.


----------



## tnguyen87

AirJewels said:


> Keep!



Lol. Thanks! I'm still torn.


----------



## BowSatchelLover

Secret sales.com have MK bags and watches up to 40% off. I live in the UK so I'm not sure if they ship internationally. They have Hamilton's, Selma's, Jet Set, iPad cases and purses.


----------



## houstonm2198

For those who live in San Antonio.  I just left Ingram Mall.  They have 1 white and 2 pearl gray large Selma with grommets for 299.60 plus 40% off.  They also had 1 large coffee plain Selma for 250.99 plus 40% off.  I am not sure when the 40% ends.

Sorry, this was in Dillards


----------



## JVXOXO

acm1134 said:


> Can anyone explain to me the 'wear red' thing going on at Macy's ? Do you have to be a card member to receive the discount ? Would the discount apply to MK ?



Here's what's online:
Four ways to save during the Wear Red Sale!

Wear red to any store and receive extra savings!
Purchase a Red Dress Pin for $2 at any Macy's store. Macy's will donate 100% of all Red Dress Pin sales to the American Heart Associations's Go Red For Women movement.
Use your Macy's Card to make a purchase
Shop online using promo code: WEARRED

http://www.macys.com/campaign/gored/wearred.jsp


----------



## SarahLVoe

I was able to still pick up a large brown Grayson at my MK boutique today for 172.


----------



## janiesea3

Went to Dillard's & got E/W Hamilton in Denim snake-pattern for $150!


----------



## orkira

My hubby brought me to Macy's today to look at MK bags as I had been eyeing them.  As soon as the lady told us that if we open a cc we can get 20% off today & another 20% off on top of that my Hubby bought me the Jet Set Monogram Signature Tote & told me it would be my Valentine's Day gift...of course I don't get it till Friday & the wait is killing me...lol!


----------



## tinac

Macys.com has a code that works for 25% off on sale and regular priced Michael Kors bags.  The code is WORKIT .  You also get a free MK charm.  You don't have to use a Macys card.  In fact, I got a 10% cash back through discover card.  I got a navy grommet Selma for $240 and a large plain selma in coffee for $200.  Happy shopping!


----------



## acm1134

When you bring in one of those 20% off things when you use your macy's card, will it work with mk ?


----------



## houstonm2198

I went to AAFES at Fort Sam Houston at lunch and they had the following MK bags on clearance:  5 large coffee selmas with grommets for 256.00; 1 hunter green NS hamilton 
214.00; 1 large denim studded for 298.00; 3 black studded totes, but I didn't check the pricies on those.


----------



## Lovefrommich

Hello! Just to let you guys know yesterday I saw 2 n/s hamiltons croc embossed in a toffee/luggage color at my local TJ Maxx here in Michigan for $229  -they have gold hardware and were gorgeous!


----------



## myluvofbags

Fyi, Macys is having pre wardrobe sale Tuesday.   20% off even on stuff that normally doesn't go on sale.  ie MK


----------



## vesperholly

If you like Jet Set totes, get thee to TJMaxx! I found a ton of NS ($139) and EW ($149) totes in all different colors, PVC metallic and fabric MK totes and a few bowler-shaped bags.


----------



## AuntJulie

Was at the Navy Exchange today and they had the new canvas color block Selma's for $245. They had a number of totes in the new summer blue color too.


----------



## acm1134

Online I've found that aafes is always at least $10 cheaper then nex  and you can use the 10% off coupons they give out for an extra discount.


----------



## fieldsinspring

The last 3 TJ Maxx's I've been too all had the brown and grey croc Selma's. Also saw these among other totes today.


----------



## fieldsinspring

It was $229 or $249, not sure which one.


----------



## houstonm2198

AAFES is having 15% off the entire website.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My MK outlet has the croco Selmas for $ 179 on sale!  There were about 6 of them there this week.  Check out your outlet.


----------



## AuntJulie

FYI Belk has the coffee Selma with grommets on clearance for $255.


----------



## AuntJulie

That worked for me at Belk. Bought a Hamilton at 40% off and used another 15% off for opening a charge card.


----------



## tinac

Today at Macy's they were doing pre-sales for pick up next week (I forgot the exact date for pick up).  The sales associate said that you get 25% off any purchase over $100 and it should apply to both clearance and regular priced items.


----------



## AirJewels

The TJ Maxx on 6th Ave. in NYC has two of these for $159.99.


----------



## lucydee

Macys Las Vegas at Fashion Show Mall has these lovely Michael Kors bags on sale for
25% off and if you use your rewards coupon you an additional 20% off.

Here are the pics:


----------



## blkbeauti

I purchased the handbag from Macys online for $222.00 and I purchased the wallet for $102.00 in the Macy's store. Very good buys.


----------



## blkbeauti

This was purchased for me for Valentine's Day for under $200 from Macys online


----------



## janiesea3

My local MK Boutique has both black & luggage North/Souths and East/West Hamiltons on sale. Not Saffiano leather, good old squishy leather. I want to say E/W are $226 and N/S are $268!! My SA said they NEVER go on sale! I have her name/contact info if anyone needs it!! SUPER sweetheart!! Love that store!


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

Scored a Hamilton Saffiano Tote in Dark Khaki for $205 shipped from Macys! I saw it on sale in the store and fell in love with this color. But, I had to pass it up because my babies were tired. Got home, logged onto Macy's and they were still full price. Long story short, a call to customer service later, I have this baby on her way to me.  

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...3&kws=michael kors saffiano hamilton&slotId=1


----------



## amanda.panda

My local winners has some mk cosmetic pouches for $30


----------



## cindy_975

Macy's has grommet Selma's on clearance for $224.
Some hamiltons  (python) for $132.

One day sale I think, but I heard the MK SA's talking about a pre-sale starting tomorrow, too.


----------



## designer.deals

Belks today only online has 20% off limited exclusions so MK is included . Coupon on website


----------



## LVOEbear

My mk boutique had luggage and black with both types of hardware on sale for 25% off. I got the black with silver large for $268.


----------



## VajstaGurly

LVOEbear said:


> My mk boutique had luggage and black with both types of hardware on sale for 25% off. I got the black with silver large for $268.



Our Macy's: Large Navy Blue Selma with grommet in ghw 25% off. Still there...


----------



## AuntJulie

Saw this black Selma with grommets and silver hardware at Belk at Northwoods Mall in North Charleston for $255. It was the only one they had. Miss Delia is the SA and she said she will ship it. 






I also saw 2 large red Jet Set handbags, the dome shaped one, at Dillards in the same mall for $250. They also had one red iPhone wallet with gold hardware for $50.


----------



## AuntJulie

Oh BTW, I'm sure you can use the Belk 20% off coupon to bring the price down to $200 on that Selma!  ^^^


----------



## dooneybaby

Cindra boots from the Michael Kors Collection.
Retail $450. 
On 6pm.com $218.99!


----------



## AirJewels

The WORKIT code is working at Macy's again


----------



## amethyst25

For anyone interested, there was 1 pearl grey studded large (e/w) Selma on display today at the big Bloomingdale's at the 59th St/Lexington Ave store in NYC. It was on presale from an already reduced price - totalling around $150. I think they can ship it to you for a charge.


----------



## MRSBWS

Carson's 30% off online coupon code ends today.  The other Bon Ton stores might have the same code.

*Online Code: DESIGNER30S *

*Discount details for our ONLINE-ONLY DESIGNER SALE & CLEARANCE EVENT
Online-Only Designer Sale & Clearance Event prices on select styles  effective now through 11:59PM CST Thursday, February 27, 2014*
*Extra 30% off* on sale price women's designer brands on shoes, handbags and apparel.
*How to receive your discount online:* 


After adding items to your shopping bag, proceed to the Checkout.
Enter this code *DESIGNER30S * in the Promotion Code box.
Click "Checkout" to proceed with Billing & Shipping.
  Your discount will be reflected on valid items immediately after you  click "Apply" in the Shopping Bag. See below for exclusions. *Offer valid now through 11:59PM CST Thursday, February 27, 2014. * Promo code is valid online only and cannot be used in our stores.  *Cannot be used in conjunction with any other coupon or "use card" discount offer, including YOUR REWARDS Rewards Cards.* Valid online only. Cannot be applied to previous purchases.
*Excludes* regular price  merchandise, Bonus Buys, Door Busters, Incredible Values, Yellow  Dot/Black Dot merchandise, Coach accessories and footwear and Lauren  Ralph Lauren.


----------



## acm1134

Bloomingdales has a sale going on for a ton of MK bags ! They have the LG Selma on there although all colors seem to be sold out except for Luggage and Black ! And if you have a BD Card use promo code SHOP14 for an extra 15% off or %20 off of 300+  ENJOY (:


----------



## janiesea3

Sale alert: MK Boutique will price match the 30% off Bloomingdales is having. Won't adjust for coupon, but they will at least reduce their prices on the Hamiltons, so they're selling them for $250.60 for the large.


----------



## lucydee

Macys has these totes in the small and the large on sale for 25% plus an addional 25% off thru today.

MK jet set small studded tote 195.75 they have them in Vanilla too.


----------



## janiesea3

Belks has a LARGE selection of AWESOME MK's 40% off today... N/S Hamiltons for $213 & E/W Hamiltons for $177!! Also, if you're a cardholder, there's add'l off, with a coupon code - just google Belk coupon codes.


----------



## designer.deals

Nordstrom price matched Belk for a saffiano Hamilton black n/s for $181!


----------



## lucydee

Macys is having Super Saturday this Saturday and some MK bags and accessories will be 40 percent off, my MK SA called me today to tell me.


----------



## Summer sunshine

Oxford (UK) TK Maxx have lots of styles in stock. Sorry I don't remember the names but a few totes and messengers..


----------



## AirJewels

My TJ Maxx (59th St. in NYC) has a ton of MK bags right now but I don't feel like the deals are that great.  You can get better deals with the department store sales.  They have 2 white grommet Selmas for 249.99, a red Saffiano Hamilton for 199.99 and a bunch of other styles I don't know the names of.  Unless it's a Selma or a Hamilton I don't know what it's called.


----------



## aac1024

Which dept stores price match? 

Btw Macy's NYC had Selma's and east west/ north south bags for 25% + 15 % if you use ur Macy's card (not if you open a card)


----------



## designer.deals

Belk has rehire friends and family sale going on . 20% off limited exclusionz


----------



## designer.deals

Scored best deal at Nordstrom . Thanks for price matching $239.20 large dressy/ sutton tote . Got mandarin, optic white and summer blue


----------



## janiesea3

Belk's has a Large Cynthia in Mandarin on sale for $213.99 and you can use this discount code to get an add'l 20% off (31263788). Got it w/free shipping for $187'ish...  (I'll have to see it in person to know if I like the Mandarin - everybody's pics are BEAUTIFUL of that color.)


----------



## gatorgirl07

janiesea3 said:


> Belk's has a Large Cynthia in Mandarin on sale for $213.99 and you can use this discount code to get an add'l 20% off (31263788). Got it w/free shipping for $187'ish...  (I'll have to see it in person to know if I like the Mandarin - everybody's pics are BEAUTIFUL of that color.)




Thank you for the code. I just got the jet set travel satchel in dark khaki for $181.13 down from $358!!!!


----------



## runningllqq

I just found bell has some coffee grommet large tote and one mandarin large north south tote on sale online.. they are 255 right now and you can make it 214 with the 20% off code...


----------



## runningllqq

Oops, I mean belk. Just ordered a black Hamilton specchio east west tote for 166 plus tax.. Haha Y(^_^)/ Hope I'll get it soon..


----------



## acm1134

Belk has one left of the mandarin N/S tote with studds for 255.99 but with coupon it brought it down to around $200 !


----------



## jenjen1964

Carson's Goodwill sale starts today, 25% off in store and online with a donation to Goodwill.  MK is included!!!!!


----------



## ashxo

Macys is having some great deals in the sale section when you do the presale for 25% off!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I got the carsons on line code for one purchase.  First I had to donate $1+ then get the code to buy the next item.  I only got 20% off and free shipping off my EW Hamilton.  I am still happy since no other store had the color I wanted.  Just $13 difference between 25% to 20% and I did not want to wait for other stores to get.


----------



## AirJewels

Macy's online has two codes that work on MK right now.  BAGS gets you 25% off when you purchase 2 or more bags or wallets and VIP gets you 20% off your purchase.


----------



## iluvmybags

Available during Neimans Mid-Day Dash

Quilted Miranda, Olive
$657 (originally $1095)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL-KORS-Miranda-Quilted-Tote-Olive-Midday-Dash/prod167390039_cat21000740_cat8900735_/p.prod?isEditorial=false&index=29&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740

They say these deals are gone when the dash ends in 2 hours, but I've discovered that you can usually still get most of it at a discounted price, altho not as a big a discount as offered during the Dash


----------



## iluvmybags

Here's another Miranda at an even better "steal"!

Large Grained Leather Miranda in Royal Blue
$600 with addtl' 25% discount applied (online thru Thursday only, after that $800 - altho check that price, yesterday this bag was $710!). (Originally $1195)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MICHAEL-KORS-Large-Miranda-Grained-Tote-Royal-Midday-Dash/prod167390024_cat21000740_cat8900735_/p.prod?isEditorial=false&index=23&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740


----------



## jenjen1964

x  That being said, in todays Chicago Tribune there was a Carson's ad with a 30% off coupon for their handbag sale and MK is included!!  Got my palm EW Hamilton for $225 out the door.  They had grommet selmas, snake print Hamiltons, some clutches and other bags on the clearance table also with the 30% off, this was at Yorktown Center.


----------



## janiesea3

Nordstrom.com has a bunch of MK on "sale" at 20% off. Nothing they're "giving away" but thought I would let you know. They normally only have 1-3 MK's on any kind of "sale."


----------



## janiesea3

Saw this satchel on Nordstrom.com this morning...60% off. I'm a sucker for a satchel...




It only comes in luggage at this price...$119. Just thought I'd pass it on to you! Happy Friday!


----------



## AirJewels

There's a vanilla Hamilton on the Michael Kors website right now for $134.


----------



## fergielicious

Nordstroms website has a large selection of Michael Kors handbags and wallets at 20% off!


----------



## lucydee

fergielicious said:


> Nordstroms website has a large selection of Michael Kors handbags and wallets at 20% off!


 
My Macys priced matched Nordstoms 20% off and I was able to use the VIP coupon on top of that.

Ladies don't be afraid to ask your MK Rep at Macys if you can do this.  Mine was very accomodating and did this for me yesterday


----------



## CalifrniaGrown

AirJewels said:


> Macy's online has two codes that work on MK right now.  BAGS gets you 25% off when you purchase 2 or more bags or wallets and VIP gets you 20% off your purchase.


*Today (03/23) is the last day for this sale!*  Unfortunately, you cannot  combine the two offers (i.e. get 2 or more for 25% off each plus an  additional 20% off each item), _at least not online_. 

For people currently in the  market for 2 or more MKs (that are in-stock at Macy's): Go for the 2 or  more for 25% off sale! There is no limit to how many bags (or wallets,  etc.) you can buy to get 25% off, as long as you buy a minimum of two.   And, since you're getting 25% off EACH item, you won't have to wait the  one month until Macy's Friends and Family (F&F) sale (25% off)!

For people currently in the market for 1 MK: Wait the one month or so until F&F; that extra 5% off makes a difference!  

For people thinking of utilizing the 2 for 25% when they really want  just one bag (and don't want to wait until F&F!): When you go to  return that second bag, Macy's will process the return such that you  lose the 25% discount on BOTH bags, not just the one you're returning.   It will be as if you paid full-price for one bag!  This would not be the  case if you buy more than 2 items and keep at least 2 items, though.


----------



## jojon21

Saks website right now has the Black Large Hamilton on sale for $250, and there's 10% and 15% off codes in the Deals sub-forum that can be used on this.  The picture looks like the Black is the regular soft leather tho the description says Saffiano.  Good price either way!


----------



## xseriox

Lord and Taylor has the Black Pebbled Leather Hamilton for $268 use the code SHOP to get 20% off on top of that.


----------



## paula3boys

xseriox said:


> Lord and Taylor has the Black Pebbled Leather Hamilton for $268 use the code SHOP to get 20% off on top of that.




They have EW Hamilton on sale for $223 and extra 20% off. If you use e bates it's 2.5% cash back. Also free shipping and if no store in your state then no sales tax. I got black leather pebbled for $178 total before cash back.


----------



## fergielicious

Get ready! Bloomingdale's F&F sale starts April 2!  (April 2-6 and i believe its 20% off)


----------



## daintdoll

Went to Dillard's today in Brandon, FL (Tampa area)....they are having a purse trade-in 4/2-4/6. You can do a presale now. You bring a used purse they can donate (can be any purse...Wal-Mart even!) and you get $50 off of a bag over $200. I *think* you might get $75 off of $300, but don't quote me...I know there is more off of higher price points. Not sure if this is nationwide as the SA mentioned a local charity????


----------



## bellagem

Just purchased the large Audrey bag at Bloomingdales online. 20% off for F&F and onsale already brought it down from $428 to $262!!! Great deal if you have been eyeing this new MK bag


----------



## fergielicious

This is more of a steal cuz i got lucky for sure! Found a Malachite Large Selma Stud at Macy's for $159.20 + tax! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!


----------



## janiesea3

Macys.com has n/s Hamilton in Violet on sale for $267.99.


----------



## Anjool

20% off large selmas at nordstrom!


----------



## janiesea3

A TON of MK bag on sale @ Nordstrom.com


----------



## CoachGirl12

Looks like Bloomingdales just launched their F&F 20% off


----------



## fergielicious

Macys.com brought back alot of the handbags that were on clearance but sold out. I was on the website this morning and they had the 
-selma stud in coffee
-selma grommets in fuchsia, violet, and pearl grey, 
-ew hamilton in violet
-red ns hamilton
-large selma in coffee

Go check it out!


----------



## cindy_975

Macy's is doing a pre-sale for an extra  25% off sale items.  I think it was for the end of the month in like 3 weeks!


----------



## AuntJulie

The Dillard's trade in program runs through April 6th and it applies to watches and handbags. Bring in any used handbag to get a new handbag or bring in any used watch to get a new watch. Discounts are as follows:

Save $15 on any handbag/watch on a new one valued at $50 - $75
Save $25 on any handbag/watch on a new one valued at $76 - $125
Save $40 on any handbag/watch on a new one valued at $126 - $199
Save $50 on any handbag/watch on a new one valued at $200 or more. 

They must be like items, i.e., watch for a watch or handbag for a handbag. The used items will be donated to a local charity.


----------



## designer.deals

Check Nordstrom :
iPhone 5 cases 60% : $9.97 
iPad mini case 60% off :$19.97
Palm selma stud messenger 60% off $129.97


----------



## iluvmybags

Saw this at TJMaxx in OakBrook, IL last night
Surprised to see the Red Tag!

(they do not do charge sends.  You must purchase the bag in person - you also cannot put clearanced merchandise on layaway)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Belk still has a section of MK bags at 40% off. I just scored a vanilla mono Jet Set Tote for $135.99. Yay!


----------



## janiesea3

Macys.com has a bunch of "summer blue" colored bags on sale... Also, Younkers/Carsons/BonTon has some bags on sale WITH Friends & Family applicable.


----------



## M1SSLA

Nordstrom.com has Summer Blue medium Sutton/ dressy satchel on sale.

$219.76

Originally $328


----------



## M1SSLA

Nordstom actually has summer blue in any bag on sale. 

I see large selma, selma in leather, sutton/dressy both medium and large.


----------



## janiesea3

Lord & Taylor is having their Friends & Family sale...many MK bag on sale, then add'l 25% off. There were some of the spray painted Hamiltons on sale, then add'l!


----------



## AuntJulie

Dillard's has a number of handbags on sale for 30% off!  Including the jet set dome satchel in violet and pearl gray. Also the spray Hamilton and tons of wallets and the summer blue jet set tote.


----------



## candyxo

eeek i just got this beauty from Nordstrom- priced matched with the Lord and Taylor F&F deal, for 198- taxes inc!!!

the great person I was speaking with allowed me to use this 25% discount on a watch that L & T doesn't even have listed on their web site.  She was a gem!  

Earlier I was debating between the gold,  rose gold and a gold black.  I had my heart set on this but because it wasn't on the L&T site I gave up, and wasn't about to pay full price.  But one quick contact with Nordstrom CS and she's on her way to me!!!


----------



## acm1134

Not sure if anyone is military, but the navy exchange website has added the dressy in Mandarin, Black, Luggage, and Optic white for $275 tax free, free shipping


----------



## fieldsinspring

Macy's has additional 20% off includes MK. So the summer blue bags are already on sale and then you can add that on top.


----------



## keishapie1973

fieldsinspring said:


> I'm not sure, I was in the store. I think they said it wAs a wow pass. Might be able to find the code online.



I found the wow pass online but it didn't work on MK. The code is "MORE".  But, I've found that they will let you use the codes in store but not online.  I think I will check out my local MK tomorrow.....


----------



## Cahlee

Macys had the presale for friends and family going on today when I went! Definitely worth doing if you have patience, don't need it asap, and want to make sure you get what's on your shopping list. Otherwise they have a wow pass going on for 20% for Michael Kors in store, it's excluded online. I'm so excited for the 30th to come around so I can pick up my beauties


----------



## weibandy

Cahlee said:


> Macys had the presale for friends and family going on today when I went! Definitely worth doing if you have patience, don't need it asap, and want to make sure you get what's on your shopping list. Otherwise they have a wow pass going on for 20% for Michael Kors in store, it's excluded online. I'm so excited for the 30th to come around so I can pick up my beauties





I got something on the Macy's presale and they gave me 25% of and then 25% off and pick up on april 30.  Is that what you got from them?  I am wondering if it is limited to what they have on the sales floor or can you do it online?  I went there personally and got it this past sunday.


----------



## Cahlee

They gave me just the regular 25% off for the friends and family. The items I bought were both regular priced. As for the online discount, from what I know you can only do this in person since the SA has to put in a special code for the 25% off and work their magic. However if you're referring to asking the associate to try that for you, I'd say it's worth a shot to ask as I totally have no clue what the answer would be.

**Sorry I couldn't do a direct reply, the app wasn't letting me do it.


----------



## amn3

Up to 40% OFF Michael Kors Handbags @ Bloomingdales and free shipping on orders over $150.


----------



## exteeen

Just picked up the medium grommet selma satchel in black from a MK store in NJ. Originally $378 - on sale for $265 with additional 25% off. It was the last one so the manager gave me an extra 10% off. Total came to $198 after tax


----------



## janiesea3

Vonmaur.com has Large Canvas Selma's in Blue and Pink on sale from $298 down to $199 w/free shipping. http://www.vonmaur.com/Product.aspx?ID=193636&pg=1


----------



## runningllqq

I went to Dillard's yesterday. The SA says all MK bags have a 25% off. I don't know if that's only our local store or a nationwide event..


----------



## acm1134

Macy's added the plain red selma on their website for $267.99 !


----------



## miniandboss

My local TJ Maxx (Long Beach, CA) has both the black and luggage pebble leather Hamilton NS tote for $199.99. Both has gold hardware.


----------



## janiesea3

Belk.com has the "Sophie" style (which I have and LOVE) in white & Cedar (which is like luggage) in both sizes on sale & there's a $30 off coupon that works on them, plus free shipping. So, the large ends up being around $267 (reg price $398)!


----------



## dana5239

I scored a coffee colored Hamilton at Macy's yesterday for $60.55!!!


----------



## Cahlee

Saks friends & family early access starts today! 25% off with the code FRNFAM2 !


----------



## JVXOXO

I saw these in my locak TJ Maxx earlier. They had the tote in black, gold, and white too.


----------



## tinac

6pm.com (run by zappos.com) has some bags and wallets that are 30-40% off, including the spray hamilton ($239.99) and small jet set striped tote ($149.99), but most items only have 1-2 left.

http://www.6pm.com/bags~2q#!/michae...9QfiAgIBCw.zso?s=goliveRecentSalesStyle/desc/


----------



## backseat5am

All MK bags at Nordstrom are 25% off until Monday!!


----------



## Precious84

That Hamilton flap bag in vanilla (with another Prada steal). I got it yesterday at the Livermore Outlets in the Bay Area yesterday for $119. Regular price is $199 I think.


----------



## jojon21

Neiman Marcus online thru Tuesday only - $50 off $200 select regular price purchase (MK is included) with code APRIL50


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Belk has a Facebook coupon going on right now for 20% that can be used online or in store, and it does NOT exclude Coach or MK!  Yay!  The coupon is good through the 26th.


----------



## jojon21

Free shipping on the MK website on orders over $100 with code MKMOM


----------



## AirJewels

Neiman Marcus has 25% off sale items and there are several styles of the Miranda on the site for $600.


----------



## Cahlee

Macys Friends & Family begins today online! 25%


----------



## bagonia505

Macys has their friends and family sale. Use code FRIEND at checkout for 25% off


----------



## designer.deals

FYI ladies run to Mk website the dark dune Hamilton is back for $161 and free shipping comes to $173.88 (I paid shipping when I purchased a month ago but got it refunded back )


----------



## AirJewels

The Michael Kors site just put a bunch of new bags on sale.  Free shipping right now too!


----------



## fergielicious

25% off on Belk.com on 5/14 only!
Use code 31149205


----------



## fergielicious

Macy's 25% off starts 5/14
Use code ICONS


----------



## acm1134

Here is some info on the next ff sale


----------



## MRSBWS

Zappos has the Jet Set Travel Large Satchel on sale for $250.60.  It looks like the signature versions are regular price.
http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-jet-set-travel-large-satchel-sapphire


----------



## houstonm2198

AAFES (military website) has the Pearl Gray and Black N/S Hamilton Specchio for $178.77.


----------



## acm1134

houstonm2198 said:


> AAFES (military website) has the Pearl Gray and Black N/S Hamilton Specchio for $178.77.




I ordered some yesterday hehe the navy exchange website also has marked down a ton of bags ! Shopmynavyexchange.com


----------



## MRSBWS

Lord & Taylor has the MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS Marina Canvas Large Gathered Tote Bag in Orange, Navy, and Gold on sale for 186.00 reg. 248.00


----------



## acm1134

Belk is doing their presale for their elite member discount. I'm not an elite member but I am a cardholder and they still let me presale with the 25% off ! The sale starts June 4th (:


----------



## jojon21

Dark Dune NS Hamilton is back on the MK site for $161!
http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...%3D0%26Ntt%3Ddark%2Bdune%26_requestid%3D89797


----------



## Minkette

Lord and Taylor F&F sale starts today! 25% Off!

And the have the large dressy in black with SILVER hardware!

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...-taylor/jet-set-leather-large-dressy-tote-bag


----------



## Cahlee

Macys F&F sale online 25% off. 
Use code FRIEND


----------



## Cahlee

Belk has it's Friends & Family sale going on. 25% off using code 57667937


----------



## fergielicious

Michaelkors.com has pebbled leather EW Hamilton in vanilla for $134. Old closure


----------



## Cahlee

It seems like Macy's is having another sale with a wow pass. Between 06/12 - 06/22 25% off 100+ 
When I find out the online code, I will post it. For now I just have a coupon that can be used in store.
Now I'm not entirely sure it can be used on MK however, it says it will work on handbags, and Michael Michael Kors is not in the exclusions!


----------



## ubo22

Lord & Taylor extended their sale through Father's Day!!!


----------



## fergielicious

I bought a selma grommets yesterday on Macys site using the code ICONS and it worked! 25% off!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Lord and Taylor friends and family!!!  Bought Navy Sophie and Cedar Sophie $150 each plus tax!!!!!  Regular price $398 plus tax!!!  Large Hamiltons $130!   Sale extended thru tomorrow!!!!


----------



## acm1134

Bloomingdales is having 25% off sale items with code SUMMER


----------



## avental

Belk has 20% off until the 22nd code 50861900
Macy's has 25% off until the 22nd code ICONS


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Macy's wow pass code SUMMER in store.  Bought MK jet set medium wallet for $58!!!!!!


----------



## acm1134

Bloomingdales has marked down a bunch of bags including the dressy and are currently running at 15% off without Bloomies card and %20 off with bloomies card !


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Macy's code ICONS is 25% off. Scored a navy saffiano medium wallet for $55!!!!


----------



## Cahlee

Bloomingdales is having a really good deal on the large dressy (available in mandarin or optic white)!
On sale for $257.60
15% or 20% with credit card
You can also use the 10% code when you sign up for emails 
And it's free shipping
After taxes depending if you had the bloomies credit card or not, the price is between 198-209!
Also, 3% cash back using e*bates!


----------



## Selyn

I was at the mk store today ( canadian) saw the leather hamiltons for 40 or 50% off and then some purse for 40% off and i think their called sophie and the large hamilton messenger in mandarin for $186 (cad) before tax and i beilieve the. Pink one too.


----------



## tnsweetness

FYI
MK Bennett's spotted at Marshall's yesterday in Raspberry, Scarlet, Navy, Black, Black Siggy and Khaki.
MSRP $348. $199
MK flips in Black, White and Silver $34.99


----------



## bellevie0891

Everyone should check their local Macy's stores. They have a ton of the navy, sapphire, mandarin, optic white, palm green and red bags on clearance for 25% off... Then they have an EXTRA 25% off the already reduced prices!!

Really good deals to be had


----------



## bellevie0891

They also have a lot of bags sale priced online but I'm not sure there is a way to get that extra 25% off.


----------



## daintdoll

Nordstrom Anniversary Sale starts for cardholders 7/10, 7/18 for others...woot woot!


----------



## lizbaby007

Yesterday Dillards had an extra 30% clearance for cardholders. Today it is for everyone.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Now this is a good deal!!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...538?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233c783a32


----------



## crystal-d

Medium Dressy/sutton in sapphire!!!
Super deal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15134302177...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=151343021777&_rdc=1


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Picked up the small jet set travel tote in palm green today at the MK outlet $104.  Pretty summer tote!


----------



## niknaks73

Nordstrom Rack Additional 25 percent off July 3-6


----------



## scrumpy

Selma
Hamilton etc on naughtipidgins nest 

http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_760118-Michael-Kors.html


----------



## katiel00

Beyond the rack is having a small MK sale, going on right now


----------



## AuntJulie

Belk has the large Dressy in optic white and mandarin on sale for $219.99 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Lovefrommich

Saw several soft leather hamiltons at my local tj maxx yesterday - e/w vanilla and black with silver hardware, n/s black with silver, n/s luggage with gold, and n/s vanilla with silver. The e/w is $179 and the n/s is $199. There was also one white large studded selma for $239


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

TJ Maxx has tons of MK bags in my area.  I would check your store.  Hamiltons are $159 for EW and $199 for NS.


----------



## bellevie0891

Macys is letting customers pre-sale for the Shop for a Cause sale


----------



## Minkette

Lord & Taylor currently has a large optic white dressy on sale for $137


----------



## AMLoveBags

Dillards has the Aqua e/w Hamilton satchel for $209.
http://tinyurl.com/kt7cylg


----------



## banoffia2

I found this Tonne slouchy hobo at TJ Maxx for $359.


----------



## Pebbles1

Belk has several MK items on sale. I just purchased a continental wallet for $81!


----------



## jojon21

Nordstrom & Last Call websites have lots of MK on sale!!


----------



## AMLoveBags

Macy's too.  A lot of their bags dropped in price significantly from yesterday.  I got a price match on one I purchased on Saturday.  It was $120 less today.


----------



## MRSBWS

Carson's has Hamilton N/S and E/W on clearance online.


----------



## fergielicious

Macy's VIP 20% off sale starts 9/17/14-9/21/14. Presale in store 9/8/14-9/16/14 and get 25% off!


----------



## JessLuu

Right now Macy's has additional 20% off select Michael Kors bags on line and in store. Just got a great deal on a patent scarlet Reese


----------



## B_girl_

Michael Kors Aqua Hamilton (With silver Hardware)
Retail: $368
Paid: $267
www.macys.com )[/SIZE]


----------



## jenjen1964

Used the code "faves" yesterday at Macy's to score an extra 20% off the large traveler shoulder tote, from $268 to $170 shipped!! Thanks guys


----------



## JessLuu

Michael Kors website marked down several handbags. The new Hamilton traveler in black,orange,white, luggage, and apple is $278.60, and the camo styles are marked down,too


----------



## Minkette

Dillards cardholder event starts tomorrow. 40% off of sale items.


----------



## Ms.Library

Today on Macy's website they have buy two bags (could buy a wallet or wristlet for one of them) and get 25% with the code BAGS.


----------



## JessLuu

Macy's website is having 15% off already reduced merchandise with coupon code AUTUMN. A lot of michael kors bags are included in this


----------



## jojon21

MK website has the Jet Set Chain Shoulder Bag in Black for only $99! Free shipping!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Macy's online - extra 15% off that includes MK sale items (I believe it excludes reg price items), exp tomorrow. Code:   SUPER


----------



## AMLoveBags

MK Essex shoulder bag in optic white on clearance for $196 at Belk.com.  Just one left.


----------



## alice1989

www.caneva937.com

Just received this MICRO STUD SELMA model. 
Got a fantastic deal due to this coupon valid until the end of October: KORS10. 
Got 10% OFF on the new Michael Kors FW15 collection.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MK's site is running some good sales right now...Selmas, totes...etc..


----------



## Minkette

As is Macys...


----------



## lvmk

Large Saffiano leather Hamilton is down to $187 in select colors on Michael Kors official website!

http://www.michaelkors.com/hamilton-large-saffiano-leather-tote/_/R-US_30S2GHMT3L?No=-1&color=0308


----------



## smileydimples

Right now macys is pre selling name brand like Michael kors regular price bags 20% off pick up date is the 19th. They didn't say what it was called I only see presale on my receipt . I got a new Michael kors claret purse &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Right now macys is pre selling name brand like Michael kors regular price bags 20% off pick up date is the 19th. They didn't say what it was called I only see presale on my receipt . I got a new Michael kors claret purse &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;



I was told that you can pay $5 donation now and get the item now at 20% off


----------



## blueeyez259

Saks F&F event, 25% off MK and Nordstrom has several styles 25% off including large Hamilton in the new vitelo leather.


----------



## smileydimples

Dillards has some handbags on sale


----------



## 2 stars

Macy's website is offering 20% off MK handbags with promo MAJOR not sure when it expires. Happy shopping


----------



## ubo22

Nordstrom is price matching a lot of MK bags at 25% off online!


----------



## jojon21

Neiman-Marcus website has an MK sale today only, lots of good buys!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Sale/MI...at980731_/c.cat?icid=headerpromo_MMKsale_1014


----------



## citybaglady

6PM.com has a lot of Michael By Michael Kors bags on sale, some for as much as 40% off. 
http://www.6pm.com/michael-michael-...-women-bags/COjWAVIC9QfAAQHgAQHiAgQcAQoY.zso?


----------



## lucydee

Nordstrom's has all Michael Kors Watches 25% off including all new styles.  I got the Rose Gold Slim Runway Watch 25% off regular price.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Macys has some good deals and an additional 20% ending today. Just scored the large hamilton stripe microstud for $256 from $428 and went through ****** and got 6% back!


----------



## smileydimples

Anyone looking for a rasberry hamilton it is on sale at dillards for 250.00 on line thats were I got mine


----------



## ilysukixD

The next MACYS' Friends and Family Sale is 11/10-11/17!


----------



## ilysukixD

6PM 10% off 6PMFB11220141050


----------



## fieldsinspring

Nordstrom has a few new markdowns, including the large hamilton in deep pink for $214.80 (40%off)


----------



## fieldsinspring

Nordstrom just marked down all Hamilton Travelers, 40% off, all colors.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

fieldsinspring said:


> Nordstrom just marked down all Hamilton Travelers, 40% off, all colors.


Dillards hamilton travelers 278.00 in gooseberry, black and luggage. I purchased gooseberry for retail 4 days ago and they do not price adjust. Grab one now ladies, the leather is gorgeous!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Bloomingdales has them for $278.60, use code FLASH for an additional 20%. Just got a large for $222.88 with no tax and also will get another 3% from ******. 




fieldsinspring said:


> Nordstrom just marked down all Hamilton Travelers, 40% off, all colors.





BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Dillards hamilton travelers 278.00 in gooseberry, black and luggage. I purchased gooseberry for retail 4 days ago and they do not price adjust. Grab one now ladies, the leather is gorgeous!!!


----------



## tyrapeeps

Macy's has an extra 20% off on sale items which works on Michael Kors handbags too! Sweet!

Code: VETS


----------



## megcurry

Just saw two Dk Olive large Selmas in Marshalls in Poughkeepsie, NY.   They were $199 each and did not appear to me to have any scratches or  issues.  Gold hardware.  Looks a lot like Loden to me.  They also had  one Dk Olive Selma Messenger, again GHW, for $129.  

Not my color preference but somebody out there is gonna get a great deal!  
Meg


----------



## Misspurse20

My DH just picked up my Xmas present yesterday at the Michael Kors store large Selma in gooseberry 181.00. They had a huge selection of markdowns many colours that were an additional 25% off. Really regretting not picking up the mini Selma studded $103!!!  Anyway now to try and forget about the new bag till Christmas &#128563;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Misspurse20 said:


> My DH just picked up my Xmas present yesterday at the Michael Kors store large Selma in gooseberry 181.00. They had a huge selection of markdowns many colours that were an additional 25% off. Really regretting not picking up the mini Selma studded $103!!!  Anyway now to try and forget about the new bag till Christmas &#128563;



Returned a previously purchased gooseberry traveler from dillards for retail, mk had the same bag for 149.00. I got an additional 10% off because of a small dent on the bag. Was gonna buy the claret but its not LOVE at first sight, just LIKE. No matter how cheap I no longer buy what I do not love anymore. Its a waste.


----------



## bagzbruhh

Just got this medium jet set tote for $111 on Michael Kors website. Only left in poppy and acid yellow.


----------



## nolegirl01

Macys is having a great sale! Just got this pretty girl today for $182! MK Selma - Apple


----------



## BowSatchelLover

Selfridges 20% off code SELF14. I just used it to buy Large Selma in Navy.


----------



## AMLoveBags

Killer sale on MK website.


----------



## Minkette

Dillards...

All bags on sale are additional 50% off today... 

Hamilton Travelers for about $130.


----------



## keishapie1973

Minkette said:


> Dillards...
> 
> All bags on sale are additional 50% off today...
> 
> Hamilton Travelers for about $130.



I just went to the site and the only thing left were two iPhone cases.....


----------



## melissatrv

Medium Selma in DARK DUNE seller has 2 available at  $289 each


http://www.ebay.com/itm/141471949441?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## katiel00

Just got a Deep Pink Sutton and a Purple Jewel bag at the MK store in Caesars Palace for $175 & $150. Nice sale their today!


----------



## bagachondriac

http://www.michaelkors.com/


----------



## melissatrv

Bloomingdales is having a private sale $25 per $100 spent. I bought a medium Selma for $298 and added a $6.00 pair of sox so it was all approx. 25% off with no tax or shipping - yay!


----------



## DreaDuhhh

Macy's has 25% off MK bags and some are already discounted. Grayson satchel in mediu
 Cost me only $200 compared to $348. &#128076;&#128092;


----------



## melissatrv

Ebags has their MK bags 25% off ending 12/6 at 11pm, free ship 

Code = EMDC4HBL


----------



## jojon21

Lord & Taylor friends & family started today, 25% off MK included - code FRIENDS


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Went to dillards today and ALL bags were additional 25% off the reg price, mk, coach ,brahmin etc... saw a few mk watches with additional 25% off the markdown price too, clearance bags are not included in the additional off sale. Guess they got tired of Macy's kicking their rear end with friends and family. Jewelry on clearance was additional 25% off also.


----------



## CaliChic

Mk is on sale on macys.com with additional 20% off! Code: merry tmro is the last day to use the code! Ebate: 6%!


----------



## LovestheLouis

TK MAXX bargain!!! 54 for this beaut coat, waterproof and all fluffy on the inside!


----------



## galleargl1974

Michael Kors Westfield London UK had up to 50% off some lines...I picked up the houndstooth Tote for £130 - Steal!!!


----------



## Selyn

Just saw these @ neimans website and there was a pink one too.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Dont forget ladies- Dillards, New Years Day sale, additional 50% off clearance. Get there early.


----------



## ubo22

Bloomingdale's Loyallist Members get an extra 25% off sale and clearance items online TODAY ONLY!!!  Code is NEWYEAR.


----------



## tazfrk

One left a python Miranda tote great sale, I have it, it is fabulous. If you want it have to hurry!


----------



## AMLoveBags

Picked up this cutie today at my local Dillards for $160....LESS than the MK site!


----------



## PamK

Just left Lord and Taylor - all MK is 25% off, and clearance items are 60% off!


----------



## PamK

PamK said:


> Just left Lord and Taylor - all MK is 25% off, and clearance items are 60% off!




Sorry - with Lord and Taylor charge card.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Just got this beauty from the Michael Kors website for only  $164!!! It was originally $328. So glad I checked out the mk site before I ordered from Macy's.
The MK website has a lot of gorgeous bags on sale right now!


----------



## cdtracing

Michael Kors website has the Croc Embossed N/S Dillon in Grey or Dark Red on sale for $199.


----------



## Pursecrazymom

Dillards had a large table of Kors handbags on clearance 30% off and I am signed up for their emails that offered an additional 30% off the sales price.  I went to get a bag I had my eye on and of course it was gone.  However if you have a Dillards near you check it out!


----------



## Minkette

Belk- Donate $1 to American Heart Association (in-stores only) and receive three 20% off store-wide coupons.

Valid Feb. 1 - 7th


----------



## Pursecrazymom

So I had my eye on the Kors black leather medium Brooke shoulder tote with the gold accent.  I went to Dillards and it was on sale at $230 but I hesitated, went back a few days later and it was gone.  I could not get the bag out of my mind and Macy's has it at $328 I believe... Lord and Taylor is running a clearance  sale on several Kors bags with an additional 20% off so I was able to get the bag for $209 free shipping.  LInk below:  Coupon code: Final.

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...L%20MICHAEL%20KORS")&identifier=1422816702593


----------



## myluvofbags

Macys has a bunch of MK bags on sale,  especially reds.  Sales code Red for additional 20% off sale and clearance.


----------



## paula3boys

Nordstroms has some MK styles for 33% off- saw a couple of Selmas in the mix as well.


----------



## lee_dya

MK extra small miranda tote apple colour now on sale for $397.50, peanut colour also on sale for $556.50 at michaelkors.com


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> Macys has a bunch of MK bags on sale,  especially reds.  Sales code Red for additional 20% off sale and clearance.




New code today is PRES


----------



## ubo22

lee_dya said:


> MK extra small miranda tote apple colour now on sale for $397.50, peanut colour also on sale for $556.50 at michaelkors.com


 


paula3boys said:


> New code today is PRES


Code:  PRESIDENT


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Code:  PRESIDENT



That code is at Lord and Taylor. Macy's is PRES


----------



## Lushi

michael kors Lana calf hair and leather backpack, original $598, paid $199+tax. From Mk outlet.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Sale on MK bags and other bags at Nieman Marcus. Only today on Valentines! Sign up for newsletter and recieve additionale 10%!


----------



## myluvofbags

Macys Wardrobe pre sale.   25% off all regular price items.   Pick up on the 24th or 25th.


----------



## Minkette

Dillards Cardholder event starts tomorrow! 40% off sale merchandise!


----------



## myluvofbags

Macys 25% off $100 or more code is style.


----------



## citybaglady

there is a large selma in the luggage color that is 60% off at 6pm.com!
http://www.6pm.com/michael-michael-kors-selma-luggage


----------



## keishapie1973

citybaglady said:


> there is a large selma in the luggage color that is 60% off at 6pm.com!
> 
> http://www.6pm.com/michael-michael-kors-selma-luggage




Now, that's an amazing deal. I'm carrying mine today.....&#128515;


----------



## CocoChannel

Just scored these mk sandals for summer at TJ Maxx.


----------



## keishapie1973

.


----------



## Minkette

My Dillards advertised in-store price matching for any handbags... As long as you have proof of the price at another store and it is the exact bag you are good to go!

Nice for me as we don't have a Macys near me.


----------



## MsFontella

The Lord and Taylor website has the grape and red large selma on sale (and other bags)  plus 20 percent off coupon code. Today is the last day.


----------



## myluvofbags

6pm.com Last one


----------



## CinthiaZ

MIchael Kors N/S HAMILTONS in various styles and colors only $204.00 and FREE Shipping!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...4676&clkid=4679985026263329214&_qi=RTM2062265


----------



## jenjen1964

Bloomingdales has MK on sale, plus become a loyalist and get an additional amount off depending on what you spend (think mine was $25 off of up to $250) plus free shipping THEN off of slick deals I found a 10% if you text to a certain number (25666 is the number then enter "code") So all in all I got $119 off of a Frankie large drawstring bag, total price at checkout $189!


----------



## AuntJulie

Belk has designer bags including MK on sale today 25% off. They don't have as big of a selection as Macy's but you don't have to buy 2 bags!


----------



## cdtracing

Macy's is having extra 10% off designer watches & extra 20% off in select depts.  Code VIP


----------



## ley2

Bloomingdales is having 25% F&F sales


----------



## cdtracing

ley2 said:


> Bloomingdales is having 25% F&F sales



Starts online today & goes through 3/29.  Use code FRIENDS


----------



## PamK

The SA at Macy's yesterday told me the next VIP sale would be at the end of April in time for Mother's Day!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Macys pre-sale in handbags started today, 25% off and pickup your bag on the 31st plus a giftcard for a later purchase. Giftcard amount depends on what you initially spend. Someone returned an electric blue hamilton while I was there, I could have sworn that was out MONTHS ago. The strap was backwards, I knew there had to be a reason they were returning it. The chain was totally twisted.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I saw a blossom spraypaint hamilton with silver hardware on Poshmark! Price dropped to $260 plus free shipping. I would get it authenticated on TPF first but I know this is a rare bag so I thought I would share!


----------



## Minkette

Lord & Taylor F&F going on... many bags price matched at Nordstroms (online)


----------



## BeachBagGal

macys.com ... has some 1 day only sales going on..good prices


----------



## cdtracing

Macy's Friends & Family Sale Sunday April 26th thru Monday May 4th.  Promo Code FRIEND.


----------



## ley2

Bloomingdales sales.. $25 off every $100 spend. promo code: SHOP25


----------



## MKbaglover

"The outnet" has just got a load of the Michael Kors range in but selling out as I look.  I'm in the UK so not sure if it helps anyone outside of there.  There are Large python Mirandas at 65% off.


----------



## yenaj

UK girls, large dark dune sutton on sale from £310 to £217!
http://m.houseoffraser.co.uk/Michae...rge+square+tote+bag/204356845,default,pd.html


----------



## MDT

Macy's has the Medium Jet Set Travel Tote on sale for $155 today only! Originally $278.


----------



## Minkette

Macy's has many of the MK bags in pear on sale...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Minkette said:


> Macy's has many of the MK bags in pear on sale...


plus an extra 20% off online Code:SUNDAY


----------



## asdy

Use the code "ICONS" until 5/18 for 25% off any order over $100. Works on MK!


----------



## ley2

Neiman Marcus has gift card event with code: maygc


----------



## Minkette

Lord & Taylor has some ridiculously good deals on MK bags today!


----------



## *Jenn*

lord & taylor! just purchased medium selma in pear. (free shipping)
total - $165!!!!!!


----------



## *Jenn*

lord & taylor - 

medium selma is on sale for $223
use code "friends" for 25% off

total ~ approx. $180


----------



## Akinorev63

Michael Kors stores, extra 25% of sale items. Stud Selma Messenger for 140$.


----------



## Minkette

Belk Friends and Family Sale starts tomorrow!


----------



## iheart_purses

If you are in CANADA, Beyond the rack has a bunch of Michael Kors bags, starting today!
Some of the prices aren't the best, but it beats ordering from the states if they have a style you want!


----------



## *Jenn*

dillards has MK on sale

for instance...medium fuschia selma is $208
and im sure there are coupon codes available online


----------



## gorchess

Lord & Taylor Sale
25% with code Friends


----------



## cdtracing

Macy's Summer Sale ending Sunday.  Promo code SUMMER for extra 20% off.  Got some good sale prices on some of the MK handbags.


----------



## myluvofbags

Nordstrom has the large peanut Riley on sale for 40% off


----------



## AirJewels

Neiman Marcus Last Call has the Large Miranda Camouflage Calf-Hair Tote for $661.05 (originally $1695).


----------



## asdy

Macy's is right now having a presale for Michael Kors bags, 25% off if you buy in store up until this Sunday 6/14/15. Not sure if this is happening in every Macy's but definitely happening in the NYC Herald Square one!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bloomingdales 25% off sale and clearance. Today only. Promo code SUNNY.


----------



## happy1908

Lord & Taylor- today only - $20 off online orders of $150 or more + 25% off with Friends and Family!  Picked up a medium studded selma in blush for $226!


----------



## happy1908

Lots of sales at MK today! Just stopped in to browse and they have the peanut color large Selma on sale- 25% off plus 30%!! A $358 bag is on sale for $188!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Macy's is having 25% off regular and sale price starting today. Code is workit


----------



## kerriberri76

Dillards today has additional  30% off permanently reduced merchandise for cardholders...includes MK bags


----------



## happy1908

MK store and online added new sale items - large Selma in luggage, navy and dark dune are 40% off.


----------



## LVBagLady

MK Jet Set tote in black saffiano leather  $99.99 TJMaxx


----------



## ubo22

Okay ladies. BIG ANNOUNCEMENT!  I just found the large Hamilton satchel (with removable, adjustable shoulder strap and center zip compartment) on Forzieri.com on SALE for $250!!!  That's 30% off.  It comes in black w/ghw, black w/shw (sold out), navy w/ghw, peanut w/ghw, red w/ghw, and sun w/ghw.  They offer free shipping over $150 and free returns within 28 days.  There's also a RetailMeNot coupon for $40 off a $200+ purchase (code RMN40 only valid TODAY) which knocks it down to $210.  I also used BeFrugal.com for an additional 15% cash back which knocks it further down to $179.  For that price it's a STEAL!!!  I bought it in navy  and can't wait to receive it.  I can't believe this deal.  I've been searching for this bag in navy for weeks!


----------



## paula3boys

One day sale at Macy's tomorrow where clearance is extra discount on top from what I was told by SA. I asked when next sale on reg priced MK is and she didn't know


----------



## Panache

Just a heads up to check out your local Dillards or perhaps online they have several MK styles for 30% off. I scored the Harper satchel for $250!!! # winning &#128522;


----------



## megcurry

My SA at the Macy's in the Poughkeepsie NY Galleria said that Shop for a Cause will start on August 29th and the percentage off will be 30 not the usual 25!  There will be a pre-sale, she was not exactly sure when it would start although it's never on a Monday and she thought maybe August 11th.


----------



## paula3boys

Bloomingdales is having "buy more, save more" sale. You save 20-30% off depending on how much you spend.

Says online only and 7/15-7/16


----------



## gottabagit

Lord and Taylor has Selmas on the 65% table. Bought a watermelon medium Selma for $105 plus tax.


----------



## BeachBagGal

bloomingdales.com  has a today only extra 25% off all sale and clearance MK bags. Code: SALEBOAT


----------



## Jefferson1k

My Saks MI SA has these on final cut price $518 

That is 60 percent off the original. Pm for Sa info


----------



## kerriberri76

Starting today Dillards has an additional 40% off clearance for cardholders


----------



## Nan246

Macy's has 25% off Mk clearance bags plus extra 20% off if you have Macy's card.


----------



## BeachBagGal

bloomingdales.com  has some bags marked down an extra 50% the already reduced price. Not much left though.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Michaelkors.com finally lowered the price of the black euro Hamilton to $179, 50% off :tup


----------



## AforAllie

50% off several Michael kors styles at www.michaelkors.com


----------



## omri

Great prices on http://www.jomashop.com/michael-kors-handbag-doorbuster-event.html FS +No tax!


----------



## Uthra11

Nordstrom has a lot of MK bags for 40% off. Electric blue, raspberry, peanut, tile blue, optic white.


----------



## trefusisgirl

When I nipped into TK Maxx in UK yesterday they were reducing camouflage jet set totes from £89.99 to £67.00.  Also, camouflage calf hair and leather Hamiltons but unsure down to what, that was £149.99. There were quite a few of the totes left yesterday.


----------



## purse_addict_93

Mid-Size Golden Stainless Steel Runway Chronograph Watch http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-ca/Michael-Kors-Mid-Size-Golden-Stainless-Steel-Runway-Chronograph-Watch/prod170540121___/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FNtt%253DMichael%252BKors%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D90%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod170540121&cmCat=search

On sale for $187 with up to an additional 35% off (i got it for 25%) - originally $250


----------



## paula3boys

Macy's has 101 different bags/wallets on clearance today with larger discounts than previously. I believe it it is a one day sale


----------



## reginaPhalange




----------



## myluvofbags

Riley in peanut and Optic white on sale on MK site


----------



## reginaPhalange

MK Outlets - Labour Day Sale (Sept 3 - 7, 2015)
25% Off Your Purchase of $250 or More


----------



## paula3boys




----------



## AstridRhapsody

Macys.com promo code BAGS will take 25% off any bag when you buy 2 or more.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Harley77 said:


> Macys.com promo code BAGS will take 25% off any bag when you buy 2 or more.


Thanks. Or Code: VIP    will give you 20% reg and sale price handbags if you're only going to buy one.


----------



## reginaPhalange




----------



## HeatherL

Lord & Taylor is having a sale based on how much you spend, up to 30% off.


----------



## bluvsu2

Just got a gathered MK Tote at Macy's 25% OFF AND then another 25% OFF. Was $298 PAID $167.

Happy Birthday to Me! Okay so I am a month early but oh well


----------



## megcurry

Large Selmas selling for $199 in TJ Maxx in Poughkeepsie NY.  Had 5 in Navy.


----------



## kj_whodoff

Macy's is having 25% off all designer bags on special for Columbus Day, and then 25% off $100+ on Wednesday through Sunday.


----------



## kj_whodoff

paula3boys said:


> It's not online right now




Sorry in store only on special.


----------



## sillygirlysays

I purchased a Michael Kors bag on Macys.com with this 20% off code today:  PF25R


----------



## JessLuu

Bloomingdale's is having a tiered percentage off sale. I just preordered a bag for 25% off


----------



## smileydimples

Dillardshas riley in dusty rose and corn flower for 257.60 i wish their shipping wasnt high , good thing i dont need either color


----------



## handbaghuntress

Found these beauties at tj maxx [emoji7]everyone check your local tj maxx they seem to be getting in some good ones. They also had a few jet set totes in chili and a few other of the typical types of totes they normally have.


----------



## JessLuu

Nordstroms has a lot of Michael Kors bags marked down 25%


----------



## Newpurselover28

Small sutton in the color luggage at michael kors website marked down from 278 to 139. Deal or nah?


----------



## iheart_purses

In Canada, on Michaelkors.ca, a few new markdowns today....mostly dusty rose
small dillion, colorblock selma, studded selmas messenger and satchel.


----------



## iheart_purses

Neiman Marcus Limited time designer deals 25% off some MK bags


----------



## amethyst25

Saw a N/S saffiano Hamilton in luggage at Marshall's for $199


----------



## amethyst25

Hamilton Travelers in the pebbled leather $199 on MK website


----------



## paula3boys

Discounts on select styles at Nordstrom


----------



## amethyst25

25% off at Macy's for their private shopping event. Promo code: PRIVATE


----------



## paula3boys

Bloomingdales 25% off. Code Holiday


----------



## omri

Huge One Day Sale on macy's


----------



## BeachBagGal

omri said:


> Huge One Day Sale on macy's



Thanks to Harley77 in the Coach forum here's an extra 20% off code: YH89W

I just bought two MK bags for super deals...marked down twice, plus the extra 20% off! Thanks again, Harley!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Harvey nics uk - 25% off, plus extra 10% today if u sign up on their app.


----------



## carterazo

Macy's presale - extra 25% even on bags in the clearance table.


----------



## carterazo

suetheshopper said:


> So of course my Macy's says 25% off only on full price{((((((((((



Deal of the day + 20% off coupon ends up being a few pennies less than the 25% off presale.


----------



## iheart_purses

For Canadians
Michaelkors.ca is offering $50 off $250
$125 off $500
$200 off $750
until Nov 22.


----------



## katherinexo

The Nordstrom website has a lot of deals happening for MK bags between 25-50% off! 

Beware: if you like a bag you should snatch it right away because the next morning it might go back to it's regular price! Learn from my mistakes D:


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Just scored a Jet Set Top Zip in Merlot for $132.99 at mynavyexchange.com for anyone who has access to this site. Use code DECFIVE for the extra 5% that takes it from 139.99 to 132.99.


----------



## Sarah03

Most items on the MK Website are 25% off.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

macy's friends and family started today online...


----------



## paula3boys

Nordstrom is price matching Macys friends and family


----------



## janiesea3

On MK's website, the Medium McKenna is now priced @ $137.76.  They have cornflower (light blue), luggage & black - all at this price! Free Shipping.


Several different styles 40% add'l off.


----------



## reginaPhalange

20% off on Boxing Day in-store


----------



## keishapie1973

The n/s Hamiltons are down to $150 on the mk site. I caved on a cinder one even though this bag always feels too big on me. I've wanted something in this color and since the Hamilton is discontinued, I'm giving it another try....[emoji4]


----------



## trefusisgirl

Selfridges online sale is on lots of MK reduced plus free standard delivery. Avas, jet sets, hamiltons, selmas on there in some great neutral colours.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Dillard's had 40% off all handbags yesterday and today. In store only and not advertised on their website. Not sure if it's going on tomorrow or not


----------



## Strep2031

MK online has the signature Hamilton N/S in cream and brown for a little over $150.


----------



## Minkette

Deals at Marshalls!


----------



## Minkette

More finds


----------



## reginaPhalange

Sale on sale at lifestyle locations, with an additional 25% off. 30% off at outlets on your entire purchase.


----------



## Sarah03

Macy's is doing a presale for 25% off. Pickup is on the 24th.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Medium Sutton is $183. at Macys.com in ballet or cherry. I just ordered ballet.


----------



## MKB0925

Good deals on MK at Macy's one day sale.


----------



## melbo

Daily deals going on at Macy's! Spotted a couple bags under $100! http://m.macys.com/shop/handbags-ac...D=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-5-_-63-_-MP563


----------



## Ness7386

Macy's 1 Day sale! I just grabbed a Selma MD TZ Satchel and a Campbell LG Python Embossed Satchel. They were $134 each.  I love a good deal!


----------



## janiesea3

Belk has a Facebook promo code that even works on their MK bags: 83397479.  Good thru 2/27 I believe.


----------



## janiesea3

Belk has 1 day 25% off sale and full price (no clearance) so if there's a new/full price bag you're eyeing, they can take 25% off. Code on website.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Extra 25% off sale prices on MK site. Some good deals!


----------



## raindropprelude

The medium Sutton in black, navy, and luggage is going for $172 on the MK website. 

http://m.michaelkors.com/product/sutton-medium-saffiano-leather-satchel/_/R-US_30S4GTVS6L


----------



## addicted2shoppn

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/4239810


----------



## cdtracing

MK 25% off jewelry & watches, online only.  Use code SHINE


----------



## Stephg

Small and medium black sutton on sale Michaelkors.ca


----------



## bagsncakes

Medium Sutton in black and luggage on sale on saksfifthavenue for $183! Plus 6% cash back from ******.


----------



## reginaPhalange

From March 16 to March 21


----------



## Lilpaws

On sale- Med. Selma, Dove and Ballet (Ballet is limited availability) @ the Michael kors site....208.60$


----------



## BeachBagGal

Extra 25% off sale items on MK site. Some good prices!


----------



## janiesea3

Lord & Taylor has their Friends & Family sale starting tomorrow, but online now. Code "FRIENDS" and MK bags (regular price) will work, just not bags that are already on sale.


----------



## melissatrv

MichaelKors.com is having an extra 25% off sale.  Lots of bags already marked down even if they are not under the SALE tab and the 25% is an additional


----------



## amandalinx

Macy's is having the friends & family 25% + free keychain after $178 purchase


----------



## cynergyfit

MCX 20% off all MK excludes clearance.  25% off all clearance $59.99 long wallets no other discounts this weekend


----------



## Stephg

MK outlet in Milton, ON has 40% off entire store. Outlet Greenwich grab bags and lots of buckets.


----------



## doraemon33

Michael Kors website is having a 25% off orders over $250 until June 21!!!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Spend & Save*
Receive 25% off your pre-tax purchase amount of $250 or more. Offer valid on eligible purchases made June 16, 2016 (12:00 am EST) through June 21, 2016 (7:59am EST) in the U.S. at Michael Kors Lifestyle Stores (excluding Collection and Outlet Stores) and on MichaelKors.com. Offer not valid toward the purchase of Michael Kors Collection merchandise, fragrance, gift cards or products where a portion of the proceeds is donated to charity (e.g., our Watch Hunger Stop watches). Placing a Michael Kors Collection product, fragrance product, gift card or Watch Hunger Stop watch in your online shopping cart will prevent application of this offer to your total purchase. In order to ensure redemption of this offer online, please purchase Michael Kors Collection merchandise, fragrance, gift cards and Watch Hunger Stop watches in a separate transaction from eligible items. Enter the promotion code SUNTAN at time of checkout in order to redeem offer online. No adjustments to prior purchases. Cannot be redeemed or exchanged for cash. Cannot be combined with any other offers, promotions or discounts.


----------



## Suz82

U.K. Ladies..... Selfridges, Harrods, Harvey nics etc all have some MK in the sale. I'm currently sitting on my hands


----------



## LadyV

Canadians: Hudson's Bay has quite a few MK watches on sale. This weekend, they're offering an extra 20% off sale watches (which includes MK). PS: If anyone is still on the hunt for a Runway watch, I know Yorkdale has the rose gold one in stock. Ends up being less than $200!


----------



## Kelly M

Michael Kors site: Up to 50% off select styles. From August 1 to August 17. Prices as marked.


----------



## melissatrv

Belk.com is having a clearance sale...many MK bags are $149


----------



## staceyjan

Woodbury commons has key pouches and small wallets/card holders on sale for $27.  The small credit card holder was $21.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Canadian MK Outlets:
Spend $250 and save 30%
Spend $350 and save 40%
Spend $450 and save 50%


----------



## reginaPhalange

Canadian MK Lifestyle Stores
20% off purchases over $300
25% off purchases over $500


----------



## cdtracing

Tradesy is having a bag drop sale right now.  Up to 50% off designer bags.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Extra 25% off all sale styles on MK.com and in stores.  Valid 11/11 - 11/20.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Macys.com has a lot of MK bags on sale and with an additional 30% off with coupon code: EVENT


----------



## janiesea3

Dillards has a lot of MK bags on sale today.  I got 2 Hamilton's for $125 each!


----------



## Nathaliia

Extra 30% OFF Handbags & Wallets ( now through Dec 8) on MK.com and in stores


----------



## reginaPhalange

MK.ca: Extra 25% off markdowns now until December 5th


----------



## Nathaliia

*Receive an additional 25% off already-reduced styles. (Prices as marked online and in stores.) Offer valid on eligible purchases made January 4th, 2017 (8:00am EST) through January 13th, 2017 (7:59am EST) in the US at Michael Kors Lifestyle stores (excluding Outlet Stores and Collection Stores) and on MichaelKors.com.


----------



## spicestory

On Mk.com:   *Enjoy up to 50% off select styles (styles and prices indicated online and in stores). Offer valid on eligible purchases made January 11th, 2017 (8:00 am) through January 31st, 2017 (7:59am EST) in the U.S. at Michael Kors Lifestyle Stores (excluding Outlet and Collection Stores) and on MichaelKors.com.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Med Selma in Coffee is on Bloomies site on sale for $178 and an extra 25% off.


----------



## spicestory

On Mk.com:  *Enjoy up to 50% off select styles (indicated online and in stores). Offer valid on eligible purchases made January 31st, 2017 (8:00am EST) through February 15th, 2017 (7:59am EST) in the U.S. at Michael Kors Lifestyle Stores (excluding Outlet and Collection Stores) and on MichaelKors.com.


----------



## spicestory

On Mk.com:  *Enjoy up to 50% off select styles (indicated online and in stores). Offer valid on eligible purchases made February 16th, 2017 (8:00am EST) through February 21st, 2017 (7:59am EST) in the U.S., at Michael Kors Lifestyle Stores (excluding Outlet and Collection Stores) and on MichaelKors.com.


----------



## spicestory

On Mk.com: Enjoy 25% off for a limited time. Offer valid on eligible purchases made March 8th, 2017 (12:00 am EST) through March 21st, 2017 (11:59 pm EST) in the U.S., at Michael Kors Lifestyle Stores (excluding Outlet Stores and Collection Stores) and on MichaelKors.com.


----------



## swags

Macys has the east west Hamilton in black and luggage for 125.
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...hael kors handbags&searchPass=exactMultiMatch


----------



## ButterflyB

swags said:


> Macys has the east west Hamilton in black and luggage for 125.
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-studio-hamilton-saffiano-leather-east-west-satchel?ID=680184&CategoryID=26846&LinkType=&selectedSize=#fn=sp=4&spc=224&ruleId=77|BS|BA&slotId=215&kws=michael kors handbags&searchPass=exactMultiMatch


Mercer Studio ORANGE and CHERRY at $137.37 (tax excluded) Bought orange in store and cherry on line


----------



## ButterflyB

ButterflyB said:


> Mercer Studio ORANGE and CHERRY at $137.37 (tax excluded) Bought orange in store and cherry on line


 Beautiful Citrus Orange color ready for spring!


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

Enjoy up to 50% off select styles (indicated online and in stores). Offer valid on eligible purchases made March 27th, 2017 (7:00am EST) through May 3rd, 2017 (7:59am EST) in the U.S. at Michael Kors Lifestyle Stores (excluding Outlet and Collection Stores) and on MichaelKors.com.


----------



## marieski

Nordstrom Rack website has a great deal on some Michael Kors right now, including the Jet Set tote in XL in black (a classic, not just crazy colors).


----------



## cdtracing

I think Macy's is still having it's Friends & Family discount going on.


----------



## Elizabeth247

Macy's Mother's Day sale going on now through May 16


----------



## monleal

I'm not sure what anything will end up going for, but our french bulldog rescue is having a purse auction on Facebook that is from June 9th - June 11th.  There are several Michael Kors purses in new or good used condition.  I have used this forum to learn about various purses I have never owned.  I wanted to turn my love for purses into something for the rescue and know many other non-profits have done similar in-person and online events.  People have been very generous and it's been an eye opening experience to learn about so many beautiful brands and their care, and I do consider myself a bit of a purse hound.  Below is the link in case anyone is interested.

That's my girl Harley modeling the Michael Kors Cindy domed satchel in optic white.  I purchased this purse and never used it, so it's in the auction.

Short Mugs Rescue Squad Auction Page:
https://www.facebook.com/ShortMugsRescueSquadAuctionPage/


----------



## spicestory

Summer Sale on MK.com: Receive an additional 25% off select already-reduced styles. Prices as marked online and in stores. Offer valid on eligible purchases made June 19th, 2017 (8:00am EST) through July 3rd, 2017 (7:59am EST) in the US at Michael Kors Lifestyle Stores (excluding Outlet Stores and Collection Stores) and on MichaelKors.com.


----------



## kateincali

Prescott Brick Red Leather Shoulder Bag, $124
https://poshmark.com/listing/MK-Prescott-Brick-Red-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-569fc374680278ada108974c


----------



## spicestory

On MK.com: *Enjoy 25% Off Your Purchase.* Offer valid on eligible purchases made September 13th, 2017 (12:00 am EST) through September 26th, 2017 (11:59 pm EST) in the U.S., at Michael Kors Lifestyle Stores (excluding Outlet Stores and Collection Stores) and on MichaelKors.com. Prices as marked online. Discount will be taken at checkout in store.


----------



## spicestory

On MK.com: *Receive an additional 25% off select already-reduced styles.* Prices as marked online and in stores. Offer valid on eligible purchases made October 5th, 2017 (8:00am EST) through October 10th, 2017 (7:59am EST) in the US, at Michael Kors Lifestyle Stores (excluding Outlet Stores and Collection Stores) and on MichaelKors.com.


----------



## spicestory

On MK.com:  *Receive an additional 25% off select already-reduced styles.* Prices as marked online and in stores. Offer valid on eligible purchases made November 9th, 2017 (8:00am EST) through November 14th, 2017 (7:59am EST) in the US at Michael Kors Lifestyle Stores (excluding Outlet Stores and Collection Stores) and on MichaelKors.com.


----------



## spicestory

On MK.com:* Receive an additional 25% off select already-reduced styles.* Prices as marked online and in stores. Offer valid on eligible purchases made November 20th, 2017 (8:00am EST) through November 28th, 2017 (7:59am EST) in the US at Michael Kors Lifestyle Stores (excluding Outlet Stores and Collection Stores) and on MichaelKors.com.


----------



## spicestory

*Cyber Monday Promotions on MK.com:*

*1) On MK.com: Limited-Time Offers On Select Styles*
*Enjoy limited-time offers on select styles. Prices as marked online and in stores. Offer valid on eligible purchases made November 26th, 2017 (6:00pm EST) through November 28th, 2017 (7:59 am EST) in the US, at Michael Kors Lifestyle Stores (excluding Outlet Stores and Collection Stores) and on MichaelKors.com. 

*2) On MK.com: Up to 50% Off Select Styles *
*Enjoy up to 50% off select styles. Prices as marked online and in stores. Offer valid on eligible purchases made November 26th, 2017 (6:00pm EST) through November 28th, 2017 (7:59 am EST) in the US at Michael Kors Lifestyle Stores (excluding Outlet Stores and Collection Stores) and on MichaelKors.com.


----------



## cdtracing

Macy's 25% off Michael Kors.


----------



## spicestory

*On MK.com: Enjoy 25% Off Your Purchase*
*Offer valid on eligible purchases made November 29th, 2017 (8:00 am EST) through December 13th, 2017 (7:59 am EST) in the U.S., at Michael Kors Lifestyle Stores (excluding Outlet Stores and Collection Stores) and on MichaelKors.com, before tax, delivery and gift wrapping charges are applied. *Prices as marked online. Discount will be taken at checkout in store.*


----------



## Elizabeth247

On michaelkors.com 
THE WINTER SALE

*ENJOY UP TO 50% OFF*
SELECT STYLES / PRICES AS MARKED* / ONLINE & IN STORES


----------



## cdtracing

Thanksgiving Sale going on online now.  Up to 50% off.  Some good deals going on.  Some Collection bags on sale, too.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Extra 25% off sale items in store!


----------



## fabfashionisto

Bag straps on the MK website are mostly $10 Just search "strap" sort by lowest.


----------



## Lilybarb

Macys 
Code VIP
25% off


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Lots of MK on sale at Macy's online today. My favorite is this one! https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...p-handle-satchel?ID=6913495&CategoryID=199468


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

More MK on sale at Macy's again today in the Last Act!



https://www.macys.com/shop/handbags...michael-kors/Special_offers/Last Act?id=27726


----------



## so12monc

Here's a pretty good deal on the Michael Kors site!


----------



## donutsprinkles

Code CECE30 to get 30% off any Cece bag on MK website! Ends tonight 3/7/2020! Great deal for sale bags!


----------



## sdkitty

MK Collection Tonne bag.  this is wonderful soft lambskin.  the wear described on the top (if minor as described) is pretty normal for these bags








						Michael Kors Tonne Black Leather Shoulder Bag   | eBay
					

<p>Authentic</p><p>Silver hardware</p><p>Black leather</p><p>Magnetic closure</p><p>Exterior front slip pocket with magnetic closure</p><p>Exterior front pocket with flap closure</p><p>Measures 15’’ x 10’’ x 4’’</p><p>8’’ strap drop</p><br><p>Good condition. There is a bit of wear along very top...



					www.ebay.com


----------

